# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  [Politisation du magazine - le retour]

## Bebealien

Salut
Je sors de ma retraite pour la deuxième fois en quelques années pour un sujet finalement similaire à celui que j'avais lancé il y a quelques temps sur une étonnante politisation de mon magazine scandaleux préféré de zoeufs vidéos.

Je sais bien que Ivan le rouge, terrible patron de rédaction communiste roulant en Ferrari et riant de ses lecteurs du haut de sa villa de 54352 m² à Montargis financée sur Ulule convertit chaque nouveau rédacteur à la lecture du petit livre rouge de Mao mais quand même...

En l’occurrence, l'accusé du jour est Louis Ferdinan Sebum, donc j'apprécie d'ordinaire la prose cultivée, mais dont le long article sur le gamergate m'a fait bondir. Accusé, levez vous pendant que je lis les différents chefs d'accusation et plaide pour une peine à base de Kernel32.dll

Sur ces longues 8 pages, foutrement documentées (27 notes de bas de page, l'accusé Sebum a de manière claire travaillé son sujet), je n'ai vu qu'une long article entièrement à charge, manquant de la moindre mesure et faisant dans la reductio ad trumpum ou ad bannonum le parangon de son argumentation. Et de par la même, se positionne de manière curieusement méta comme une allégorie de ce qu'il décrit, à savoir un positionnement supposé des journalistes qui alimenterait une alt right en perte de repères.

Cocasse, n'est-il pas ?

Surtout, en creux, l'article dresse un lien de causalité Bannon / Gamergate -> 4chan/8chan -> attentats qui en plus d'être un raccourci intellectuel indigne de ce cher Sebum manque à la fois de nuance et de contradiction, chaque article cité dans ledit article étant systématiquement à charge.

Le tout pour finir par quelques paragraphes qui viennent entériner un discours que certains (dont moi) peuvent qualifier de prose SJW un peu bas du front reliant une dernière fois une certaines frange de gamers avec le fascisme... et qui fait une synthèse d'une pensée de plus en plus en vogue dans une part de la population ancrée à gauche politiquement : "Le fascisme, c'est les gens qui ne pensent pas comme moi".

J'aurai donc apprécié que l'accusé Sebum fasse valoir des points de vue contradictoire, que ce soit via des interviews ou des citations, afin de nuancer un article où l'on voit le travail effectué mais dont la lecture m'a laissé une amère impression de tribune politique mal digérée.

Bref, comme je l'avais dit dans l'autre thread, j'aime bien lire mon magazine de zoeufs vidéos quand il me parle de zoeufs vidéos, et j'aime bien lire mon magazine politique lorsqu'il me parle de politique, mais quand l'un essaie de s'attaquer au champ d'expertise de l'autre, il le fait systématiquement de manière maladroite, partisane et, lâchons le mot même s'il peut paraître condescendant : ridicule.

Voilà. J'ai fini.
Et sans rancune, Sebum, j'adore quand tu me parles de jeux.

----------


## Herman Speed

Wokay, sur HFR politique US, l'article a été assez bien accueilli. 
Les trolls n'ont eu que quelques points sur lesquels discuter tels que le profil de Zoe. 

Les faits reportés sur Bannon sont exacts et sourcés, l'histoire de l'instrumentalisation du gamergate par l'Alt-right sont vérifiables.
https://eu.usatoday.com/story/tech/t...aft/489713001/
https://www.theguardian.com/technolo...ght-hate-trump
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-polit...macist-recruit

Je suis du même avis que toi sur la difficulté de lire de la politique et de la polémique quand elles pénètrent dans notre hobby,
mais il est important de connaitre quelles genres d'idéologies instrumentalisent les joueurs et viennent toxifier nos parties de jeux multi.

Edit : Pour les moins experts cela vous informera pour vous renseigner sur le sens de codes dans les chats : (((---))) / KEK / 88 / 14

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/27/o...d-shooter.html

----------


## ducon

J’ai lu l’article et je ne vois pas où est le problème : personne ne fait de raccourci du genre les autres c’est des fascistes. En revanche, pour les petites merdes fascistes dénoncées par l’article, les autres c’est des SJW/gauchiasses/normies/.

----------


## Brokenail22

Je suis étonné moi aussi que cet article ne choque pas plus. Je l'ai trouvé mal écrit et incohérent : on parle d'une masse grouillante mal définie (électeurs de Trump, terroristes, racistes, homophobes, associaux, petite branleurs, nazis, fans d'El Risitas, critique de la presse, harceleurs, hommes blancs...). Je n'ai vraiment pas compris, j'ai trouvé ça du même niveau que l'épisode New York, unité spéciale sur le gamergate (et ses terribles cyber-terroristes misogynes fan de FPS). Prétendre surtout que ce qui est reproché à la presse jeux vidéo (Doritosgate) ou même à la presse tout court (les 300 patients accros aux MEUPORG de l'hôpital Marmottan) ne serait qu'un délire de racistes mal dans leurs peaux, c'est quand même culotté, non ? 
Maintenant si vous en avez le temps et l'envie, moi je serai quand même assez curieux de savoir si on peut trouver le modèle économique de Sarkeesian honnête et ses vidéos de qualité et si Zoë Quinn était vraiment innocente de tout ce dont elle était accusée (copinage avec des journalistes pour être mise en avant dans la presse ou pour censurer certains messages qui lui déplaisaient, détournement d'argent...).

----------


## Jul Marston

Le problème, c'est que c'est d'un chiant à lire...
C'est scolaire, on dirait un dossier technique ou que sais-je, c'est besogneux
C'est surtout ça qui est potentiellement choquant je pense
Les opinions sont celles qu'on trouve dans CPC globalement, là-dessus je ne suis pas surpris, mais vraiment, le ton du dossier est lourdingue genre l'heure est grave, fini de rire !

----------


## ducon

S’il n’avait pas été factuel et chiant à lire, vous l’auriez trouvé plein d’erreurs et de clichés et d’approximations.
Je me trompe ?

----------


## Brokenail22

De quoi on parle, ducon ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je suis étonné moi aussi que cet article ne choque pas plus. Je l'ai trouvé mal écrit et incohérent : on parle d'une masse grouillante mal définie (électeurs de Trump, terroristes, racistes, homophobes, associaux, petite branleurs, nazis, fans d'El Risitas, critique de la presse, harceleurs, hommes blancs...). Je n'ai vraiment pas compris, j'ai trouvé ça du même niveau que l'épisode New York, unité spéciale sur le gamergate (et ses terribles cyber-terroristes misogynes fan de FPS). Prétendre surtout que ce qui est reproché à la presse jeux vidéo (Doritosgate) ou même à la presse tout court (les 300 patients accros aux MEUPORG de l'hôpital Marmottan) ne serait qu'un délire de racistes mal dans leurs peaux, c'est quand même culotté, non ? 
> Maintenant si vous en avez le temps et l'envie, moi je serai quand même assez curieux de savoir si on peut trouver le modèle économique de Sarkeesian honnête et ses vidéos de qualité et si Zoë Quinn était vraiment innocente de tout ce dont elle était accusée (copinage avec des journalistes pour être mise en avant dans la presse ou pour censurer certains messages qui lui déplaisaient, détournement d'argent...).


§1 : l'accusation de l'article est mal fichue, on met tous ceux désignés comme gamergaters dans le même sac, alors qu'il y a sûrement des innocents dans le lot
§2 : mais en fait, elles ne seraient pas un peu coupables, les victimes ?




> Qu'en penser ?

----------


## vectra

> Wokay, sur HFR politique US, l'article a été assez bien accueilli. 
> Les trolls n'ont eu que quelques points sur lesquels discuter tels que le profil de *Zoe*.


C'est marrant de voir que, une fois la polémique passée, il ne reste vraiment plus rien de tangible sur le sujet.
Tout ce bordel pour des jeux aux audiences ultra-ultra confidentielles, des querelles d'alcôve navrantes... Il n'y avait que le harcèlement de significatif en fait. Et oui, c'est dérangeant, mais les raccourcis sur telle ou telle communauté online, c'est un exercice risqué.

----------


## Brokenail22

> §1 : l'accusation de l'article est mal fichue, on met tous ceux désignés comme gamergaters dans le même sac, alors qu'il y a sûrement des innocents dans le lot
> §2 : mais en fait, elles ne seraient pas un peu coupables, les victimes ?


Si c'est vraiment comme ça que tu prends mon message, alors je vais préciser ma pensée. 

En aucun  cas je ne justifie les campagnes de harcèlement et je suis étonné de devoir le préciser. Il me semble aussi que le terme gamergate ne désignait pas les infâmes campagnes de harcèlement mais bien les révélations de copinage qui avaient été faites et que cela ne concernait même pas Sarkeesian à l'époque. Donc évacuons les comportements de petits cons et parlons de l'origine de l'affaire : quelles étaient les accusations ? Qu'est-ce qui a été prouvé ? Qu'est-ce qui était faux ?

----------


## vectra

A la base, on parle de l'éthique de la presse de jeux-vidéo, mais au prétexte d'un jeu qui n'avait aucun poids dans l'industrie, et d'une 'presse' qui n'engage que ceux qui la lisent.
Ca aurait été plus simple de mettre les 'media' qui publient de la merde à l'amende, et de le faire sentir sur la fréquentation et les annonceurs. Mais là, faire une question centrale d'une coucherie minable entre gens insignifiants, ça a justement joué le jeu de ces media médiocres et de ces personnes qui n'existeraient pas sans cette polémique. L'effet Nabila pur...

En tant que 'gamer', je ne m'identifie pas du tout à des gens qui se font avoir deux fois par Nabila. Même pas une fois d'ailleurs.

Quant à Leigh Alexander et ses propos littéralement haineux envers une communauté qu'elle veut dominer ou voir disparaître, je pense que l'essor spectaculaire d'un jeu comme Fortnite et des revenus qu'il engendre met un peu à mal ses prédictions. Même si ça draine de nouveaux gamers, ça en fait de vrais gamers quand-même et avec justement l'état d'esprit qu'elle exècre. 

Ces gens qui lancent de la merde en l'air, il suffit juste de ne pas les regarder et d'attendre que ça leur retombe dessus. C'est de la provocation de bas étage: don't feed the troll.

----------


## Bah

> Si c'est vraiment comme ça que tu prends mon message, alors je vais préciser ma pensée. 
> 
> En aucun  cas je ne justifie les campagnes de harcèlement et je suis étonné de devoir le préciser. Il me semble aussi que le terme gamergate ne désignait pas les infâmes campagnes de harcèlement mais bien les révélations de copinage qui avaient été faites et que cela ne concernait même pas Sarkeesian à l'époque. Donc évacuons les comportements de petits cons et parlons de l'origine de l'affaire : quelles étaient les accusations ? Qu'est-ce qui a été prouvé ? Qu'est-ce qui était faux ?


Le plus simple pour se renseigner c'est d'aller voir la page gamergate controversy de wiki, parce que c'est tellement large ce truc que ça va pas donner grand chose en discussion de quelques lignes dans un topic qui risque de se faire fermer si ça passe comme d'hab.

----------


## Big Bear

C'est surtout que personne ne va au bout de l'affaire:

à la suite de la crise financière de 2007-2008, il a fallu des nouvelles normes de bonne gouvernance dans les entreprises dans le monde: parmi ces normes, la discrimination positive à l'américaine a été entérinée (grâce à l'aura de M. Obama). En France, par exemple: https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...XT000023487662.

Une fois que les décideurs ont été "sensibilisés" à ces nouvelles valeurs pour eux, ils ont tenu à ce que l'activité de leur entreprise continuent à créer de la valeur, tout en appliquant ces nouvelles normes de discrimination positive: pour le milieu de la sous-culture, ça s'est traduit par Wizard of the Coast qui a commencé à faire le ménage chez ses clients, les vieux barbus, accusés de faire fuir les femmes de Magic et de Donjons et Dragons.
Idem chez Marvel, qui a essayé plusieurs fois, de faire de Miss Marvel l'égérie de Marvel (à chaque fois un échec), de remplacer Serval par X-23 (idem), etc. 
Idem chez Hollywood, qui a toujours été voiture électrique (rechargée à l'énergie de centrale à charbon et à gaz), et posture LGBT+ pour faire carrière.

Ces milieux irriguent le jeu vidéo, c'est donc logique ce qui est arrivé au JV vers 2013-2014.

La VRAIE question est: est-ce que la discrimination positive communautariste à l'américaine fonctionne ? L'art du jeu vidéo en sort-il grandit ? Il y a du pour, et pas mal de problèmes quand même.

----------


## ducon

Les gros débiles de 15-18 et de 18-25 existaient déjà avant. Je me souviens en avoir vu bannir des pelletées dans la dÉsencyclopédie.

----------


## Bebealien

Au delà de la discussion autour du gamersgate, sujet que je ne maitrise pas du tout et dont je dois avouer que je m'en cogne comme de l'an quarante... c'est le dossier du sieur sebum que j'attaquais sur ses raccourcis intellectuels et ses facilités indignes de son auteur et qui faisait passer en sous texte un message politique que je ne trouve pas bienvenu dans un journal de zoeux vidéos (message, qui, dois-je le préciser, me gênerai tout autant quelle que soit sa position sur l'échiquier politique). 

Et au delà de l'article de sebum, j'ai l'impression qu'on veut m'imposer de la politique dans les jeux vidéos, dans les jeux de société, dans les jeux de rôle, bref dans tous mes loisirs, alors qu'on a parfaitement vécu sans pendant 40 ans. A la limite si c'était fait avec intelligence... mais non, on m'impose un préchi précha d'ado prépubaire. C'est çà, qui plus largement me gêne.

Pour revenir au sujet initial, j'ai envie de lire Canard Pc pour ce qu'il est, à savoir un magazine généraliste et un peu élitiste. Pas pour lire L'Humanité Zoeux vidéos ou JMLP Gaming.

----------


## Kornog

Le problème c’est que même sans être spécialiste, il y a quand même pas mal d’élements qui interroge le bon sens du lecteur. Pêle-mêle:      

Très orienté idéologiquement on cite notamment le chercheur Shane M. Snyder visitez son site c’est très instructif (entre la _« fragilité des blancs »_ ou le fait que le jeu Kingdom Come: Deliverance véhiculerait une idéologie suprémaciste blanche)
Celui-ci défend le concept assez fumeux d’intersectionnalité qui est loin de faire l’unanimité en France (qui a pour origine une certaine agitation estudiantine ayant provoquée le blocage de manifestations culturelles ou de débats en faculté)

Ensuite l’essentiel de l’argumentation repose sur les travaux du Psychanalyste Jean Christophe Dardart. La psychanalyse est sans doute un outil intéressant en psychothérapie dans les traitement des névroses (ce n’est pas une science); mais je trouve quelque peu limite ou biaisé pour expliquer un phénomène sociétal, surtout en faisant fi de tout contexte socio-économique(_«(…)être gamer n’empêche pas d’avoir un emploi, ou de voir son dossier pour un logement locatif sélectionné par l’agence »_ )

Le dernier paragraphe nous explique qu’une certaine forme de jeu vidéo serait libérateur me semble assez discutable et qui laisserait sous tendre que les jeux vidéo violents ou avec des thématiques guerrières sont aliénants. Avec toute un éloge de la principale caractéristique des jeux vidéo, c’est-à-dire sa virtualité (_« (les) autres possibles »_). Mais justement n’est-ce pas cette virtualité qui fait qu’une personne normalement équilibrée sait faire la part des choses et que de toute manière une personne fragile mentalement (« individus en souffrance ») JV ou non trouvera toujours un moyen ou un autre pour assouvir ses pulsions.

Enfin les illustrations de l’article semblent montrer une analogie entre les état-unis et la France, à part une projection de fantasmes j’attends toujours une analyse exhaustive sur l’infiltration du forum 15-25 par la fachosphère : parce que mettre une ganache royaliste comme porte étendard tient plus du trolling que véritablement d’un basculement de la jeunesse dans l’extrême droite la plus réactionnaire.

----------


## ducon

Kornog, tu es à l’ouest.  :^_^: 
Plus sérieusement, je n’ai pas l’impression d’avoir lu le même article que toi.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Plus sérieusement, je n’ai pas l’impression d’avoir lu le même article que toi.


C'est ça qui est cool avec les articles politiques.  :^_^:

----------


## pierrecastor

> Et au delà de l'article de sebum, j'ai l'impression qu'on veut m'imposer de la politique dans les jeux vidéos, dans les jeux de société, dans les jeux de rôle, bref dans tous mes loisirs, alors qu'on a parfaitement vécu sans pendant 40 ans.


Ah non, y'avait déjà un coté politique dans les jeux vidéos, films et autres divertissement. Y' toujours eu. C'est juste qu'on s'en rendait moins compte et/ou que ça faisait moins débat. Tiens, le précurseure du monopoly avait bien été crée pour montrer les défaut du capitalisme par ses mécaniques de gameplay. Mécaniques reprises dans le monopoly ce qui en fait foncièrement un jeu chiant ou le gagnant est décidé en quelques tours et ou il est plus que dur de retourner la situation.



> A la limite si c'était fait avec intelligence... mais non, on m'impose un préchi précha d'ado prépubaire. C'est çà, qui plus largement me gêne.


Ca ne fait que quelques pages par numéro sur un ensemble de quasiment 100. Et rien n'impose à personne de les lires, ces pages. Genre les pages hardware m’ennuient le plus souvent, je ne vais pas me les infliger.



> Pour revenir au sujet initial, j'ai envie de lire Canard Pc pour ce qu'il est, à savoir un magazine généraliste et un peu élitiste. Pas pour lire L'Humanité Zoeux vidéos ou JMLP Gaming.


Et moi j'apprécie beaucoup la volonté de Canard PC d’élargir son choix éditorial pour y amener des réflexions sur le médium jeu vidéo général et ce que ça peut impliqué dans des domaines plus vaste que de savoir si tel jeu est bon ou non.

Comme quoi, quoi qu'ils fassent, y'aura des mécontents.  :;):

----------


## Jaycie

Oui elargissons le choix éditorial, comme ça on parlera de fanfilm sur Warhammer 40k  ::trollface::

----------


## Bebealien

> Oui elargissons le choix éditorial, comme ça on parlera de fanfilm sur Warhammer 40k


Ca faisait longtemps...

----------


## vectra

En un sens, j'aurais préféré.
Perso, l'article était intéressant à lire, mais articulé autour de raccourcis qui sortent du chapeau et de ressentis de fréquentation de réseaux sociaux, assortis de mème pour ados.
C'est comme si on jugeait tous les gens de la Mare à l'ambiance que certains mettaient sur les forums: ça n'a aucun sens.

----------


## ducon

Malheureusement, la Mare d’internet a débordé sur internet et dans la vraie vie. Et cette Mare n’est pas marrante du tout, contrairement à la Mare d’ici. Mare d’ici. Tsoin tsoin.

----------


## Aza

Nul à chier ses articles politisés à gauche. Ça fait 2 ou 3 en peu de temps là. Si l'ambition de sebum est de transformer CPC en un nouveau "libération" (un torchon de propagande, tout juste bon à allumer un bbq) ça sera sans moi. 
Et j'en serais très déçu, je suis un client qui ne rate pas un numéro depuis plusieurs années.

----------


## ducon

Tu préfères peut-être des articles politisés à droite, un nouveau Le Point (un torchon de propagande, tout juste bon à allumer le barbecue) ?
Au fait, je ne vois pas trop ce que ces articles ont de gauchistes.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Nul à chier ses articles politisés à gauche. Ça fait 2 ou 3 en peu de temps là. Si l'ambition de sebum est de transformer CPC en un nouveau "libération" (un torchon de propagande, tout juste bon à allumer un bbq) ça sera sans moi. 
> Et j'en serais très déçu, je suis un client qui ne rate pas un numéro depuis plusieurs années.


Ca fait du bien de voir un peu de retenue, de ne pas être dans l'exagération permanente.

----------


## Jaycie

Je sais pas trop ce qu'il y a "de gauche" à analyser les liens entre GG et l'élection de Trump en fait.

----------


## Bebealien

> Je sais pas trop ce qu'il y a "de gauche" à analyser les liens entre GG et l'élection de Trump en fait.


Je ne sais pas si c'est de gauche, mais c'est au mieux hasardeux de faire un lien au delà de l'épiphénomène bannon.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> Je sais pas trop ce qu'il y a "de gauche" à analyser les liens entre GG et l'élection de Trump en fait.


Le problème c'est tout le jugement de valeur qu'il y a autour, c'est ça qui est "de gauche" (de gauche post-moderne entendons-nous bien) je pense. A comparer les électeurs de Trump sans chercher à les comprendre un seul instant, à la limite de renier leur humanité, en les méprisant constamment et en les assimilant à des "fascistes" (lol) appartenant à "l'esstraime-drouate" (lol). Au jugement de valeur pas bien fin s'ajoute un ton vraiment malsain que je trouve vraiment inquisiteur, méprisant et franchement violent par moments - comme dans une espèce de furia idéologique. Je veux dire, wow, calmez-vous quoi, arrêtez d'éructer des conneries néo-marxistes le poing tendu sur le clavier.

Evidemment, la "communauté des gamers" est principalement composée d'abrutis en pleine expression hormonale qui ont leurs sens perturbés dès qu'une fille traverse leur champ de vision, c'est tout à fait vrai. Mais de là à faire un lien entre des puceaux frustrés et des hommes de 40 ans, prolétaires, mariés et avec des enfants qui votent pour le Donald parce que ce qui est désormais "la gauche" actuelle leur pisse au cul 24h/24 7j/7 ça frise le ridicule. A mon avis ça tient du fait que pour le gauchiste lambda type LFS, "tout est politique". Donc il va commettre un _amalgame_ entre tous ceux qu'il perçoit comme ses "ennemis" (j'imagine?) par simple volonté d'avoir un système de valeurs/une idéologie cohérent(e), et accessoirement d'éviter de le/la remettre en cause. Méchant = facho = Trump en gros. Simple, efficace, fonctionne avec tout. Du coup je vois pas comment on peut prétendre à une "analyse" sur des liens qui n'existent que dans des têtes idéologisées jusqu'au cervelet.

Pour embrayer sur LFS individuellement je dois dire que ses petites piques gauchiassetiques bien bien gonflantes au fil des news et autres articles commencent doucement à me casser les noix. Alors oui "gneu gneu si t'es pas content t'achètes pas" mais ça fait quelques années que j'achète CPC pour pouvoir lire du contenu de qualité et jusqu'ici je m'y suis retrouvé non sans plaisir. Pas pour lire les pulsions adolescentes d'un Che Guevara du clavier qui s'imagine "casser du facho" en méprisant (sans possibilité d'être contredit directement) tout ce qui va à l'encontre de ses croyances idéologiques de trentenaire parisien. Y a Twitter pour ça. Bref, j'ai pas beaucoup de pognon, alors payer un magazine plus de cinq euros pour lire un petit c** (désolé mon gars mais c'est l'impression que j'ai de toi quand je lis ta prose si subtile) qui m'emmerde avec ses délires gauchistes ça va pas durer longtemps. Surtout que je me suis rendu compte qu'après coup de l'existence de ce fantastique dossier militant.  ::sad:: 

Toutefois faut pas oublier que CPC a une tradition de gauche qui fait partie de son identité (comme quoi ça peut avoir du bon des fois). Par exemple on le sait que Ivan le Fou est rouge - et alors ? Il garde ses idées politiques pour twitter la plupart du temps et c'est très bien comme ça. Bon allez dans Au coin du jeu il peut faire son anticapitaliste mais au moins son biais d'analyse peut avoir une pertinence, parce que finalement il faut bien choisir un angle, un point de vue etc. Pas comme lâcher "et ça fait chier les mâles blancs cisgenre" après une news sur l'annonce que la prochaine Lara Croft aura moins de boobs (exemple imaginaire). Bref pour moi CPC (oui je sais, on s'en fout de ce qu'est CPC pour moi) c'est plus une gauche Groland qu'une gauche antifa/décoloniale/inclusive/lgbtiste etc. et c'est dommage que cette mutation de la gauche qui a lieu en Occident transparaisse dans le magazine. 

Laissez la politique en dehors des jeux vidéos, surtout si vous avez la culture et l'intelligence politique d'un militant de chez Solidaire.e.xyz.s. On lit CPC pour passer un bon moment pas pour hurler "TA GUEEEEEEULE" dans sa tête tous les deux mots  :^_^: 

Bonne après-midi à tous  :;):

----------


## Kornog

> Le problème c'est tout le jugement de valeur qu'il y a autour, c'est ça qui est "de gauche" (de gauche post-moderne entendons-nous bien) je pense. A comparer les électeurs de Trump sans chercher à les comprendre un seul instant, à la limite de renier leur humanité, en les méprisant constamment et en les assimilant à des "fascistes" (lol) appartenant à "l'esstraime-drouate" (lol). Au jugement de valeur pas bien fin s'ajoute un ton vraiment malsain que je trouve vraiment inquisiteur, méprisant et franchement violent par moments - comme dans une espèce de furia idéologique. Je veux dire, wow, calmez-vous quoi, arrêtez d'éructer des conneries néo-marxistes le poing tendu sur le clavier.
> 
> Evidemment, la "communauté des gamers" est principalement composée d'abrutis en pleine expression hormonale qui ont leurs sens perturbés dès qu'une fille traverse leur champ de vision, c'est tout à fait vrai. Mais de là à faire un lien entre des puceaux frustrés et des hommes de 40 ans, prolétaires, mariés et avec des enfants qui votent pour le Donald parce que ce qui est désormais "la gauche" actuelle leur pisse au cul 24h/24 7j/7 ça frise le ridicule. A mon avis ça tient du fait que pour le gauchiste lambda type LFS, "tout est politique". Donc il va commettre un _amalgame_ entre tous ceux qu'il perçoit comme ses "ennemis" (j'imagine?) par simple volonté d'avoir un système de valeurs/une idéologie cohérent(e), et accessoirement d'éviter de le/la remettre en cause. Méchant = facho = Trump en gros. Simple, efficace, fonctionne avec tout. Du coup je vois pas comment on peut prétendre à une "analyse" sur des liens qui n'existent que dans des têtes idéologisées jusqu'au cervelet.


Ce qui est rigolo c'est justement que l'argumentation de l'article de Sebum repose sur le livre de la journaliste Angela Nagle (qui est Irlandaise donc d'origine européenne et non pas américaine contrairement à ce qui est écrit) _Kill all Normies: Online Culture Wars from 4chan and Tumblr to Trump and the Alt right_;
or parmi les articles qu'elle a produit celle-ci semble beaucoup plus nuancée dans sa reflexion que l'article de LFS cf. article du monde diplomatique (et non vu que je suis un gros radin je n'ai pas pris d'abonnement pour le consulter entièrement ou voir pourrir ad vitam ma boite mail  :tired: )

----------


## Kimuji

> Le problème c'est tout le jugement de valeur qu'il y a autour, c'est ça qui est "de gauche" (de gauche post-moderne entendons-nous bien) je pense. A comparer les électeurs de Trump sans chercher à les comprendre un seul instant, à la limite de renier leur humanité, en les méprisant constamment et en les assimilant à des "fascistes" (lol) appartenant à "l'esstraime-drouate" (lol). Au jugement de valeur pas bien fin s'ajoute un ton vraiment malsain que je trouve vraiment inquisiteur, méprisant et franchement violent par moments - comme dans une espèce de furia idéologique. Je veux dire, wow, calmez-vous quoi, arrêtez d'éructer des conneries néo-marxistes le poing tendu sur le clavier.
> 
> Evidemment, la "communauté des gamers" est principalement composée d'abrutis en pleine expression hormonale qui ont leurs sens perturbés dès qu'une fille traverse leur champ de vision, c'est tout à fait vrai. Mais de là à faire un lien entre des puceaux frustrés et des hommes de 40 ans, prolétaires, mariés et avec des enfants qui votent pour le Donald parce que ce qui est désormais "la gauche" actuelle leur pisse au cul 24h/24 7j/7 ça frise le ridicule. A mon avis ça tient du fait que pour le gauchiste lambda type LFS, "tout est politique". Donc il va commettre un _amalgame_ entre tous ceux qu'il perçoit comme ses "ennemis" (j'imagine?) par simple volonté d'avoir un système de valeurs/une idéologie cohérent(e), et accessoirement d'éviter de le/la remettre en cause. Méchant = facho = Trump en gros. Simple, efficace, fonctionne avec tout. Du coup je vois pas comment on peut prétendre à une "analyse" sur des liens qui n'existent que dans des têtes idéologisées jusqu'au cervelet.
> 
> Pour embrayer sur LFS individuellement je dois dire que ses petites piques gauchiassetiques bien bien gonflantes au fil des news et autres articles commencent doucement à me casser les noix. Alors oui "gneu gneu si t'es pas content t'achètes pas" mais ça fait quelques années que j'achète CPC pour pouvoir lire du contenu de qualité et jusqu'ici je m'y suis retrouvé non sans plaisir. Pas pour lire les pulsions adolescentes d'un Che Guevara du clavier qui s'imagine "casser du facho" en méprisant (sans possibilité d'être contredit directement) tout ce qui va à l'encontre de ses croyances idéologiques de trentenaire parisien. Y a Twitter pour ça. Bref, j'ai pas beaucoup de pognon, alors payer un magazine plus de cinq euros pour lire un petit c** (désolé mon gars mais c'est l'impression que j'ai de toi quand je lis ta prose si subtile) qui m'emmerde avec ses délires gauchistes ça va pas durer longtemps. Surtout que je me suis rendu compte qu'après coup de l'existence de ce fantastique dossier militant. 
> 
> Toutefois faut pas oublier que CPC a une tradition de gauche qui fait partie de son identité (comme quoi ça peut avoir du bon des fois). Par exemple on le sait que Ivan le Fou est rouge - et alors ? Il garde ses idées politiques pour twitter la plupart du temps et c'est très bien comme ça. Bon allez dans Au coin du jeu il peut faire son anticapitaliste mais au moins son biais d'analyse peut avoir une pertinence, parce que finalement il faut bien choisir un angle, un point de vue etc. Pas comme lâcher "et ça fait chier les mâles blancs cisgenre" après une news sur l'annonce que la prochaine Lara Croft aura moins de boobs (exemple imaginaire). Bref pour moi CPC (oui je sais, on s'en fout de ce qu'est CPC pour moi) c'est plus une gauche Groland qu'une gauche antifa/décoloniale/inclusive/lgbtiste etc. et c'est dommage que cette mutation de la gauche qui a lieu en Occident transparaisse dans le magazine. 
> 
> Laissez la politique en dehors des jeux vidéos, surtout si vous avez la culture et l'intelligence politique d'un militant de chez Solidaire.e.xyz.s. On lit CPC pour passer un bon moment pas pour hurler "TA GUEEEEEEULE" dans sa tête tous les deux mots 
> ...


Tout à fait il n'y a vraiment que les gauchistes attardés pour penser que l'extrême droite c'est pas cool.

Enfin bon si le but de ce post c'était de montrer l'outrance de l'article de Sébum je ne suis pas sûr qu'un post encore plus caricatural pour le critiquer soit très judicieux pour crédibiliser le propos.

----------


## CptProut

> Le problème c'est tout le jugement de valeur qu'il y a autour, c'est ça qui est "de gauche" (de gauche post-moderne entendons-nous bien) je pense. A comparer les électeurs de Trump sans chercher à les comprendre un seul instant, à la limite de renier leur humanité, en les méprisant constamment et en les assimilant à des "fascistes" (lol) appartenant à "l'esstraime-drouate" (lol). Au jugement de valeur pas bien fin s'ajoute un ton vraiment malsain que je trouve vraiment inquisiteur, méprisant et franchement violent par moments - comme dans une espèce de furia idéologique. Je veux dire, wow, calmez-vous quoi, arrêtez d'éructer des conneries néo-marxistes le poing tendu sur le clavier.
> 
> Evidemment, la "communauté des gamers" est principalement composée d'abrutis en pleine expression hormonale qui ont leurs sens perturbés dès qu'une fille traverse leur champ de vision, c'est tout à fait vrai. Mais de là à faire un lien entre des puceaux frustrés et des hommes de 40 ans, prolétaires, mariés et avec des enfants qui votent pour le Donald parce que ce qui est désormais "la gauche" actuelle leur pisse au cul 24h/24 7j/7 ça frise le ridicule. A mon avis ça tient du fait que pour le gauchiste lambda type LFS, "tout est politique". Donc il va commettre un _amalgame_ entre tous ceux qu'il perçoit comme ses "ennemis" (j'imagine?) par simple volonté d'avoir un système de valeurs/une idéologie cohérent(e), et accessoirement d'éviter de le/la remettre en cause. Méchant = facho = Trump en gros. Simple, efficace, fonctionne avec tout. Du coup je vois pas comment on peut prétendre à une "analyse" sur des liens qui n'existent que dans des têtes idéologisées jusqu'au cervelet.
> 
> Pour embrayer sur LFS individuellement je dois dire que ses petites piques gauchiassetiques bien bien gonflantes au fil des news et autres articles commencent doucement à me casser les noix. Alors oui "gneu gneu si t'es pas content t'achètes pas" mais ça fait quelques années que j'achète CPC pour pouvoir lire du contenu de qualité et jusqu'ici je m'y suis retrouvé non sans plaisir. Pas pour lire les pulsions adolescentes d'un Che Guevara du clavier qui s'imagine "casser du facho" en méprisant (sans possibilité d'être contredit directement) tout ce qui va à l'encontre de ses croyances idéologiques de trentenaire parisien. Y a Twitter pour ça. Bref, j'ai pas beaucoup de pognon, alors payer un magazine plus de cinq euros pour lire un petit c** (désolé mon gars mais c'est l'impression que j'ai de toi quand je lis ta prose si subtile) qui m'emmerde avec ses délires gauchistes ça va pas durer longtemps. Surtout que je me suis rendu compte qu'après coup de l'existence de ce fantastique dossier militant. 
> 
> Toutefois faut pas oublier que CPC a une tradition de gauche qui fait partie de son identité (comme quoi ça peut avoir du bon des fois). Par exemple on le sait que Ivan le Fou est rouge - et alors ? Il garde ses idées politiques pour twitter la plupart du temps et c'est très bien comme ça. Bon allez dans Au coin du jeu il peut faire son anticapitaliste mais au moins son biais d'analyse peut avoir une pertinence, parce que finalement il faut bien choisir un angle, un point de vue etc. Pas comme lâcher "et ça fait chier les mâles blancs cisgenre" après une news sur l'annonce que la prochaine Lara Croft aura moins de boobs (exemple imaginaire). Bref pour moi CPC (oui je sais, on s'en fout de ce qu'est CPC pour moi) c'est plus une gauche Groland qu'une gauche antifa/décoloniale/inclusive/lgbtiste etc. et c'est dommage que cette mutation de la gauche qui a lieu en Occident transparaisse dans le magazine. 
> 
> Laissez la politique en dehors des jeux vidéos, surtout si vous avez la culture et l'intelligence politique d'un militant de chez Solidaire.e.xyz.s. On lit CPC pour passer un bon moment pas pour hurler "TA GUEEEEEEULE" dans sa tête tous les deux mots 
> ...


OK Boomer

----------


## Howii

> Pour embrayer sur LFS individuellement je dois dire que ses petites piques gauchiassetiques bien bien gonflantes au fil des news et autres articles commencent doucement à me casser les noix. Alors oui "gneu gneu si t'es pas content t'achètes pas" mais ça fait quelques années que j'achète CPC pour pouvoir lire du contenu de qualité et jusqu'ici je m'y suis retrouvé non sans plaisir.


"gneuh gneuh comme ils ont pas les mêmes idées que moi c'est devenu nul"

Non mais y'avait pas besoin de faire un aussi gros pavé pour dire ça.




> Au coin du jeu il peut faire son anticapitaliste mais au moins son biais d'analyse peut avoir une pertinence, parce que finalement il faut bien choisir un angle, un point de vue etc.


Ok donc être de gauche c'est être "biaisé", mais être de droite c'est quoi du coup ? La pensée normale ?




> OK Boomer


 ::wub::

----------


## azruqh

Ce topic.  :Mellow2:

----------


## Sylla

> Le problème c'est tout le jugement de valeur qu'il y a autour, c'est ça qui est "de gauche" (de gauche post-moderne entendons-nous bien) je pense. A comparer les électeurs de Trump sans chercher à les comprendre un seul instant, à la limite de renier leur humanité, en les méprisant constamment et en les assimilant à des "fascistes" (lol) appartenant à "l'esstraime-drouate" (lol). Au jugement de valeur pas bien fin s'ajoute un ton vraiment malsain que je trouve vraiment inquisiteur, méprisant et franchement violent par moments - comme dans une espèce de furia idéologique. Je veux dire, wow, calmez-vous quoi, arrêtez d'éructer des conneries néo-marxistes le poing tendu sur le clavier.
> 
> Evidemment, la "communauté des gamers" est principalement composée d'abrutis en pleine expression hormonale qui ont leurs sens perturbés dès qu'une fille traverse leur champ de vision, c'est tout à fait vrai. Mais de là à faire un lien entre des puceaux frustrés et des hommes de 40 ans, prolétaires, mariés et avec des enfants qui votent pour le Donald parce que ce qui est désormais "la gauche" actuelle leur pisse au cul 24h/24 7j/7 ça frise le ridicule. A mon avis ça tient du fait que pour le gauchiste lambda type LFS, "tout est politique". Donc il va commettre un _amalgame_ entre tous ceux qu'il perçoit comme ses "ennemis" (j'imagine?) par simple volonté d'avoir un système de valeurs/une idéologie cohérent(e), et accessoirement d'éviter de le/la remettre en cause. Méchant = facho = Trump en gros. Simple, efficace, fonctionne avec tout. Du coup je vois pas comment on peut prétendre à une "analyse" sur des liens qui n'existent que dans des têtes idéologisées jusqu'au cervelet.
> 
> Pour embrayer sur LFS individuellement je dois dire que ses petites piques gauchiassetiques bien bien gonflantes au fil des news et autres articles commencent doucement à me casser les noix. Alors oui "gneu gneu si t'es pas content t'achètes pas" mais ça fait quelques années que j'achète CPC pour pouvoir lire du contenu de qualité et jusqu'ici je m'y suis retrouvé non sans plaisir. Pas pour lire les pulsions adolescentes d'un Che Guevara du clavier qui s'imagine "casser du facho" en méprisant (sans possibilité d'être contredit directement) tout ce qui va à l'encontre de ses croyances idéologiques de trentenaire parisien. Y a Twitter pour ça. Bref, j'ai pas beaucoup de pognon, alors payer un magazine plus de cinq euros pour lire un petit c** (désolé mon gars mais c'est l'impression que j'ai de toi quand je lis ta prose si subtile) qui m'emmerde avec ses délires gauchistes ça va pas durer longtemps. Surtout que je me suis rendu compte qu'après coup de l'existence de ce fantastique dossier militant. 
> 
> Toutefois faut pas oublier que CPC a une tradition de gauche qui fait partie de son identité (comme quoi ça peut avoir du bon des fois). Par exemple on le sait que Ivan le Fou est rouge - et alors ? Il garde ses idées politiques pour twitter la plupart du temps et c'est très bien comme ça. Bon allez dans Au coin du jeu il peut faire son anticapitaliste mais au moins son biais d'analyse peut avoir une pertinence, parce que finalement il faut bien choisir un angle, un point de vue etc. Pas comme lâcher "et ça fait chier les mâles blancs cisgenre" après une news sur l'annonce que la prochaine Lara Croft aura moins de boobs (exemple imaginaire). Bref pour moi CPC (oui je sais, on s'en fout de ce qu'est CPC pour moi) c'est plus une gauche Groland qu'une gauche antifa/décoloniale/inclusive/lgbtiste etc. et c'est dommage que cette mutation de la gauche qui a lieu en Occident transparaisse dans le magazine. 
> 
> Laissez la politique en dehors des jeux vidéos, surtout si vous avez la culture et l'intelligence politique d'un militant de chez Solidaire.e.xyz.s. On lit CPC pour passer un bon moment pas pour hurler "TA GUEEEEEEULE" dans sa tête tous les deux mots 
> ...


 :Facepalm:  :Facepalm:  :Facepalm:

----------


## Bebealien

Qu'on soit d'accord ou non avec Ellelaissedes, au moins il y a une tentative d'argumentation.
Si vous n'êtes pas d'accord, au moins étayez un peu votre propos plutôt qu'un "ok boomer" ou un facepalm.

----------


## Howii

:Facepalm:  Ok boomer

----------


## Naiaphykit

> Qu'on soit d'accord ou non avec Ellelaissedes, au moins il y a une tentative d'argumentation.


Traiter LFS de con est effectivement une belle tentative d'argumentation.
Lol.

----------


## Félire

En gros c'est un article qui met sur le même niveau 4chan et Cambridge Analytica ?

----------


## Praetor

> Ok boomer


Bebealien est un peu jeune pour être un boomer, non?

----------


## Howii

> Bebealien est un peu jeune pour être un boomer, non?


Il s'identifie p't'être à un vieux, t'es qui pour préjuger de ça ?  :tired:

----------


## azruqh

> Qu'on soit d'accord ou non avec Ellelaissedes, au moins il y a une tentative d'argumentation.
> Si vous n'êtes pas d'accord, au moins étayez un peu votre propos plutôt qu'un "ok boomer" ou un facepalm.


Je pense que tu plaisantes : _conneries néo-marxistes_, _gauchiste lambda_, _petites piques gauchiassetiques_, _Che Guevara du clavier_, _petit c**_, _délires gauchistes_, _TA GUEEEEEEULE_, _la culture et l'intelligence politique d'un militant de chez Solidaire.e.xyz.s_...

Excuse-moi, je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir saisi l'argumentation. Et d'ailleurs, argumentation pour quoi ou contre quoi ? Argumentation pour expliquer quoi ? Le pavé de Ellelaissedes est un ramassis d'insultes mal assumées, d'attaques en biais et c'est, surtout, l'expression d'une obsession un brin malsaine envers une gauche qu'il semble, comble du masochisme, haïr de toutes ses fibres. J'ai beaucoup apprécié l'article de Sebum. Non parce qu'il serait de gauche (je m'en bats les gonades) mais parce qu'il aborde la politisation des joueurs sous un angle que je trouve pertinent, c'est-à-dire signifiant, et qu'il rejoint des réflexions qui sont les miennes depuis un moment déjà. Je comprends qu'un tel article puisse ne pas plaire ou, plus simplement, ne pas intéresser. Mais j'ai du mal à comprendre qu'on en arrive à taper un pavé d'insultes mal maquillées pour exprimer son désaccord.

À moins d'être soi-même très chatouilleux sur un ou plusieurs points soulevés par l'article en question...

----------


## Akodo

> Bebealien est un peu jeune pour être un boomer, non?


  ::huh::

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...)


Beaucoup d'insultes sous un ton faussement poli et posé.
Franchement, tu devrais même pas essayer d'enrober ça, tu pourrais être plus direct. Tu y gagnerais du temps ainsi que ceux qui te lisent.




> Qu'on soit d'accord ou non avec Ellelaissedes, au moins il y a une tentative d'argumentation. (...)


J'ai surtout lu une envie de se défouler qui ne s'assume pas.

----------


## LaVaBo

> En gros c'est un article qui met sur le même niveau 4chan et Cambridge Analytica ?


L'inverse plutôt : C.A. essayait de trouver des profils de votants qu'il serait possible de convaincre politiquement avec de la propagande ou des mensonges, tandis que Banon avait un vivier de convaincus qu'il fallait initier aux bases de la politique (genre aller voter).

----------


## gatsu

:Cafe2:

----------


## Primopuelle

> Et au delà de l'article de sebum, j'ai l'impression qu'on veut m'imposer de la politique dans les jeux vidéos, dans les jeux de société, dans les jeux de rôle, bref dans tous mes loisirs, alors qu'on a parfaitement vécu sans pendant 40 ans. .


Solider of Fortune c'est pas politique ? Richesse du Monde c'est pas politique ? Deux exemples au hasard (et évident) qui me viennent comme ça. 
Un jeu qui perpétue l'idéologie dominante n'est pas un jeu apolitique.

----------


## Bebealien

Non, ca n'est pas politique dans le sens où ca ne cherche pas à imposer une idéologie particulière.
Le premier est juste bourrin et bas du front, et non pas en train de marteler un message.
Le second est juste un jeu old school qui ne cherche pas non plus à faire passer un message mais à faire découvrir le monde à des gamins à une époque où internet n'était pas dans les foyers.

----------


## azruqh

> Non, ca n'est pas politique dans le sens où ca ne cherche pas à imposer une idéologie particulière.
> Le premier est juste bourrin et bas du front, et non pas en train de marteler un message.
> Le second est juste un jeu old school qui ne cherche pas non plus à faire passer un message mais à faire découvrir le monde à des gamins à une époque où internet n'était pas dans les foyers.


Quel est le rapport entre le fait d'être ou non politique et la force, réelle ou supposée, avec laquelle on délivre un message ? On peut tout à fait délivrer un message de façon subtile, discrète, voire, paradoxalement, invisible : ne pas délivrer de message apparent dans un monde en grande tension comme l'est le nôtre, n'est-il pas en soi l'expression d'un positionnement ?

----------


## Bebealien

Non mais si tout est politique, j'attends avec impatience ton explication de texte sur Oui oui et son crayon magique.
C'est très francais de vouloir tout politiser.

----------


## Kimuji

> Non, ca n'est pas politique dans le sens où ca ne cherche pas à imposer une idéologie particulière.
> Le premier est juste bourrin et bas du front, et non pas en train de marteler un message.
> Le second est juste un jeu old school qui ne cherche pas non plus à faire passer un message mais à faire découvrir le monde à des gamins à une époque où internet n'était pas dans les foyers.


Je te garanti que si t y es sensible tu la sens bien passer la couche idéologique contenue dans Soldier of Fortune et Richesse du monde.

Hollywood a également toujours produit de gros blockbusters très marqués idéologiquement. On fait avec depuis des décennies, MAIS ça ne m'a pas empêché de jouer à ces jeux ou de regarder des gros navets (mais aussi de bons films) hollywoodiens pleins d'hymnes nationaux, de glorification de l'armée et/ou de "relations amoureuses" toxiques.

L'industrie culturelle des USA n'a pas changé de méthode, elle martèle juste d'autres messages avec la subtilité qui a toujours été la sienne.

----------


## Howii

> Non mais si tout est politique, j'attends avec impatience ton explication de texte sur Oui oui et son crayon magique.
> C'est très francais de vouloir tout politiser.


C'est très français de dire que rien n'est politique quand ça sert l'idéologie dominante.  ::trollface::

----------


## dolmard

Il y a un petit moment que CPC clame ouvertement son ancrage comme journal de gauche avec toute la posture que cela implique. Rien de bien gênant je suis habitué à lire et entendre des avis que je ne partage pas et cela peut-être enrichissant.

Les journalistes sont à l'image du lectorat cible. Trentenaire, étude supérieure, urbanisé. Difficile de reprocher à CPC d'être sur la ligne politique qui correspond à sa clientèle. 

Toutefois depuis deux ans environ (à la louche) on est passé de quelques allusions souvent teintés d'humour à un militantisme totalement revendiqué avec des articles de fond absolument sérieux dans leur ton.

Si cela plait au cœur de cible cela détourne le lectorat périphérique qui ne lis le journal que pour les test de jeux et la golerie.

----------


## Bebealien

Perso, à trente ans, lorsque j'avais fini mes études supérieure et que j'étais urbain, je n'étais déjà pas de gauche.
Mais comme tu le dis, il y a un changement de ton depuis 2 ans environ, que j'avais déjà pointé du doigt et qui est de plus en plus prégnant alors qu'il s'était un peu calmé temporairement lorsque je l'avais fait remarquer.

En fait, j'ai l'impression que CPC se prend de plus en plus souvent au sérieux. Et ca c'est moche.
Ou c'est moi qui devient un vieux con.

Ou les deux.

----------


## ducon

Pourquoi, parler des conditions de travail dans le milieu du jeu vidéo, ça te colle illico un couteau entre les dents ?

----------


## Bebealien

Non mais je trouve que ca bouffe de la place. Je ne suis pas le public cible.

Mon autre passion c'est le cinoche, et je ne vois pas les magazines de ciné enchaîner article sur article sur le syndicalisme dans le milieu ou l'attitude de certains producteurs ou réals (alors qu'elles sont connues d'un peu tout le monde). Ils se contentent de parler de films.

----------


## Howii

> Mon autre passion c'est le cinoche, et je ne vois pas les magazines de ciné enchaîner article sur article sur le syndicalisme dans le milieu ou l'attitude de certains producteurs (alors qu'elles sont connues d'un peu tout le monde). Ils se contentent de parler de films.


Quand on voit l'état de la presse ciné ... Ils devraient p't'être s'y mettre un peu.

----------


## azruqh

> Non mais si tout est politique, j'attends avec impatience ton explication de texte sur Oui oui et son crayon magique.
> C'est très francais de vouloir tout politiser.


Je ne dis pas tout à fait dit ça (quoique). Je dis juste que c'est pas parce que tu parles plus ou moins fort que ton message est plus ou moins politique.

Il aura fallu que tu ailles chercher ton exemple dans la littérature jeunesse, ce qui en dit long sur l'intégrité de ton raisonnement. Et puis c'est surtout très français de dire que tel ou tel truc est 'très français'. C'est pratique, ça dispense de penser, mais ça n'est pas super satisfaisant intellectuellement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est très français de dire que rien n'est politique quand ça sert l'idéologie dominante.


Voilà.

----------


## ducon

> Non mais je trouve que ca bouffe de la place. Je ne suis pas le public cible.


Je ne trouve pas que ça bouffe de la place, pour moi c’est tout aussi intéressant que des tests de jeux auxquels je ne jouerai jamais. Je ne vais pas en faire un pataquès, chacun ses goûts de chiottes.




> Mon autre passion c'est le cinoche, et je ne vois pas les magazines de ciné enchaîner article sur article sur le syndicalisme dans le milieu ou l'attitude de certains producteurs ou réals (alors qu'elles sont connues d'un peu tout le monde). Ils se contentent de parler de films.


Eh bien pourquoi ne le feraient-ils pas ? Par exemple, dans un milieu voisin de CPC, on trouve dans GNU Linux magazine et Linux Pratique des articles très intéressants de Tris Acatrinei sur des questions de droit, de société mais qui concernent le logiciel libre et Linux. Dans le même genre, on trouvait aussi des articles de Jean-Pierre Troll qui abordait des thèmes similaires quoique plus techniques et plus polémiques que factuels. Je trouve que ces articles ont toute leur place dans ces magazines tout comme des articles sur les conditions de travail dans les jeux vidéo. Se contenter de tests alors que le jeu vidéo est devenue une grosse industrie et que presque plus personne ne passe à côté, c’est rester coincé dans les années 80.

----------


## Bebealien

Oui mais si on veut faire des articles de fond, on le fait vraiment et en tentant au moins de faire semblant d'être objectif. Le problème de ces dossiers dans CPC, et je peux le dire parce que je lis mes magazines de la première à la dernière page même quand ca me soule... c'est que c'est de moins en moins le cas.

C'est idiot de s'aliéner une partie de son lectorat pour faire passer un biais politique, surtout quand on voit l'état de la presse, pour reprendre un argument de plus haut.

----------


## ducon

Je préfère un article qui prend position ouvertement plutôt qu’un hypocrite qui tente de faire passer ses opinions pour de l’objectivité (et quand on tente de faire croire qu’on est objectif, c’est bien souvent qu’on défend l’opinion dominante).
De toute manière, il y aura toujours des râleurs.

----------


## azruqh

> Eh bien pourquoi ne le feraient-ils pas ? Par exemple, dans un milieu voisin de CPC, on trouve dans GNU Linux magazine et Linux Pratique des articles très intéressants de Tris Acatrinei sur des questions de droit, de société mais qui concernent le logiciel libre et Linux. Dans le même genre, on trouvait aussi des articles de Jean-Pierre Troll qui abordait des thèmes similaires quoique plus techniques et plus polémiques que factuels. Je trouve que ces articles ont toute leur place dans ces magazines tout comme des articles sur les conditions de travail dans les jeux vidéo. Se contenter de tests alors que le jeu vidéo est devenue une grosse industrie et que presque plus personne ne passe à côté, c’est rester coincé dans les années 80.


Oui, c'est ça que j'arrive pas à comprendre : il faut parler des jeux, rien que des jeux, UNIQUEMENT des jeux. Pour moi, c'est tellement radical que c'est forcément louche. Pourquoi ne pas s'intéresser à l'univers du jeu ? C'est une partie de l'ADN de Canard PC que de s'intéresser aux à-cotés du jeu vidéo. Et pourquoi faudrait-il taire cette actualité qui, en plus d'être intéressante factuellement, peut permettre aux lecteurs de se positionner, d'initier leurs propres recherches, ou tout simplement d'approfondir leur culture vidéo-ludique en l'enrichissant d'une dimension nouvelle ?

En fait, à lire Bebealien et Ellelaissedes sur ce fil, j'ai l'impression que c'est pas le fait que l'actualité sociale ou politique (allons-y, ça n'est pas un gros mot) du jeu vidéo ne les intéresse pas, c'est plutôt que, si on se met à en parler, ça va devenir plus compliqué pour eux de soutenir des opinions qui n'en sont pas vraiment puisque, quand je les lis, j'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit moins d'être de droite que de haïr la gauche (ou une certaine image de la gauche qui ne peut effectivement que susciter l'hostilité).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui mais si on veut faire des articles de fond, on le fait vraiment et en tentant au moins de faire semblant d'être objectif.


L'objectivité journalistique !  ::lol::

----------


## Howii

> C'est idiot de s'aliéner une partie de son lectorat pour faire passer un biais politique, surtout quand on voit l'état de la presse, pour reprendre un argument de plus haut.


C'est toi le biaisé.

Au pire si tu veux juste des news sur les jeux façon bien de consommation à la con et des tests, t'as JVC et Gameblog. CPC n'est manifestement plus fait pour toi. En plus c'est gratos, tu feras des économies.

----------


## Kornog

> En fait, à lire Bebealien et Ellelaissedes sur ce fil, j'ai l'impression que c'est pas le fait que l'actualité sociale ou politique (allons-y, ça n'est pas un gros mot) du jeu vidéo ne les intéresse pas, c'est plutôt que, si on se met à en parler, ça va devenir plus compliqué pour eux de soutenir des opinions qui n'en sont pas vraiment puisque, quand je les lis, j'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit moins d'être de droite que de haïr la gauche (ou une certaine image de la gauche qui ne peut effectivement que susciter l'hostilité).


C'est tout sauf imagé dans l'article de LFS , je m'autoquote, il cite quand même  le chercheur Shane M. Snyder visitez son site c’est très instructif entre la _« fragilité des blancs »_ ou le fait que le jeu Kingdom Come: Deliverance véhiculerait une idéologie suprémaciste blanche (d'ailleurs c'est très fin de plaquer sa grille de lecture idéologique de la société américaine sur un jeu tchèque...)

Je n'ai aucun problème avec la gauche façon lutte des classes à la Ivanlefou mais cette autre gauche pas très Charlie non merci ...

----------


## azruqh

> C'est tout sauf imagé dans l'article de LFS , je m'autoquote, il cite quand même  le chercheur Shane M. Snyder visitez son site c’est très instructif entre la _« fragilité des blancs »_ ou le fait que le jeu Kingdom Come: Deliverance véhiculerait une idéologie suprémaciste blanche (d'ailleurs c'est très fin de plaquer sa grille de lecture idéologique de la société américaine sur un jeu tchèque...)
> 
> Je n'ai aucun problème avec la gauche façon lutte des classes à la Ivanlefou mais cette autre gauche pas très Charlie non merci ...


Je n'ai pas le souvenir que Sebum ait appuyé ses arguments sur les propos mentionnés ici. Je t'avoue que, ayant lu l'article il y a déjà presque trois semaines, je n'en ai pas un souvenir absolument intact mais j'imagine que le type en question était cité à travers d'autres propos ?

Par ailleurs, je ne comprends pas bien en quoi le fait que tu aies des problèmes avec un certain type de gauche et pas un autre a à voir avec l'élaboration d'un magazine. Tu te doutes bien que, quelque soit le ton, l'angle, la philosophie du journal, qu'il parle ou non des jeux, de l'actualité du jeu, sociale, politique, ou qu'il n'en parle pas, il se trouvera toujours quelqu'un pour dire qu'il en est fâché ou déçu... J'espère bien qu'on s'en fout au sein de la rédaction. J'espère bien qu'on continue d'écrire ce qu'on écrit parce qu'on pense sincèrement qu'on a raison de le faire. Et tant pis si ça déplaît. Parce que ça déplaît forcément.

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) il y a un changement de ton depuis 2 ans environ, que j'avais déjà pointé du doigt et qui est de plus en plus prégnant alors qu'il s'était un peu calmé temporairement lorsque je l'avais fait remarquer. (...)


 ::P: 

Que ne ferait-on sans toi.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> C'est très français de dire que rien n'est politique quand ça sert l'idéologie dominante.


Pourtant c'est simple : si tu caresses un chien c'est politique. :topicdesUSA:

----------


## ducon

> C'est tout sauf imagé dans l'article de LFS , je m'autoquote, il cite quand même  le chercheur Shane M. Snyder visitez son site c’est très instructif entre la _« fragilité des blancs »_ ou le fait que le jeu Kingdom Come: Deliverance véhiculerait une idéologie suprémaciste blanche (d'ailleurs c'est très fin de plaquer sa grille de lecture idéologique de la société américaine sur un jeu tchèque...)


On peut citer un auteur sans être d’accord à 100 % avec ce qu’il écrit, que ce soit dans le domaine de ses recherches (ce pour quoi il est payé) ou dans ce qu’il écrit hors de son contrat de travail.

----------


## Grosnours

Mouais.
Franchement Bebealien (et les autres), tu vois un article sur le GamerGate écrit par Sebum, tu t'attendais à quoi ? La rédaction n'a jamais caché le mépris le plus absolu que lui inspirait cette affaire et ses acteurs, lire un article qui soit autre chose qu'une charge féroce dans les colonnes du magazine aurait été une surprise d'une colossale ampleur.

C'est un tant soit peu dommage et peu productif de se plaindre de l'orientation idéologique de CPC. C'est leur magazine, ils en font ce qu'ils veulent. Loi de l'offre et de la demande, si cela ne te plaît pas tu n'achètes pas. Je sais, c'est un peu rapide et simple comme réponse, mais c'est la plus capitaliste et "de droite" possible. Cela n'empêche pas d'en parler ici bien entendu, mais on peut manifester son désaccord sans forcément leur reprocher l'expression de leurs idées, aussi irritantes soient-elles.

Personnellement je préfère la situation ainsi, elle a le mérite de la clareté. J'ai toujours trouvé la quête de l'impartialité absolue stérile et vaine. Au contraire, afficher certaines orientations permet au lecteur/spectateur de comprendre quel est le filtre idéologique utilisé et de peser l'information à cette aulne. Autant je conchie la posture du "tout est politique" (qui n'est qu'un cache misère du fait que son propre prisme n'est que politique), autant je vois mal comment parler de l'univers entier du jeu vidéo sans jamais aborder à un moment ou un autre des sujets sociétaux et politiques. Au passage je trouve que c'est une bonne chose que le journal ait parlé des conditions de travail dans les jeux vidéos, cela permet d'ouvrir les yeux de beaucoup sur la réalité de ce milieu.

----------


## Grhyll

Moi ça me fait quand même bien rigoler, les gens qui s'insurgent sur l'expression "la fragilité des blancs".

----------


## Laya

A défaut de considérer tout comme politique, on ne peut nier que les personnes et surtout l'époque détermine toute œuvre.
Le fait que la grande majorité des personnages principales de jeu vidéo ai été des hommes blanc n'est pas un hasard, le fait qu'il faille sauver une princesse comme motif des premiers Mario n'est pas un hasard non plus.

L'impartialité n'existe pas vraiment, ne serait ce que par omission de faits ou d'appuis de certains faits et nécessairement par une grille de lecture. L'important reste de s'appuyer sur des faits, le plus représentatif possible, et je pense que les articles de CPC ne sont pas mauvais la dedans.
On ne peut nier l’intrication des personnes du gamer gate avec l'extrême droite américaine, quoiqu'on en pense.
Je rejoins donc Grosnours sur la clareté, mais je pense que je m'en sépare sur le fait que je considère effectivement que tout s'inscrit dans un contexte social et que dans l'absolu on ne peut les détacher de leur contexte.

D'autant que personnellement je n'y vois pas une charge si féroce que cela. Juste une description de ce qui représente une partie des joueurs, qui effectivement est raciste, blanche et fréquente des sites libertariens comme 4chan ou 8chan et compose une partie de l’électorat de Trump, par exemple.

J’apprécie beaucoup les articles de fond de Cpc, c'est souvent les articles que je lis en premier. D'ailleurs il faut savoir que les rédacteurs ne sont pas tous d'accord entre eux. Je crois me souvenir que Khan Lush n'aime pas trop la politisation visible dans les jeux au contraire d'un Sebum ou d'un Malware si on en croit l'un des dernier live (à vérifier).




> C'est tout sauf imagé dans l'article de LFS , je m'autoquote, il cite quand même  le chercheur Shane M. Snyder visitez son site c’est très instructif entre la _« fragilité des blancs »_ ou le fait que le jeu Kingdom Come: Deliverance véhiculerait une idéologie suprémaciste blanche (d'ailleurs c'est très fin de plaquer sa grille de lecture idéologique de la société américaine sur un jeu tchèque...)
> 
> Je n'ai aucun problème avec la gauche façon lutte des classes à la Ivanlefou mais cette autre gauche pas très Charlie non merci ...


Si on exclut le terme pute à clic et trop vu par le prisme des états unis, l'article est assez intéressant et questionne notre représentation du médiéval qui ne serait peut être pas aussi blanc que ce que l'on pense. La défense de ne pas mettre de personne de couleur dans leur jeu était que ça n'était pas historiquement vrai (ce qui est défendable) le problème étant que ça n'est pas nécessairement vrai. La difficulté de la période étant qu'on a pas de recensement et donc difficile de faire une statistique la dessus (dans l'article il s'appuie sur des représentations d'époque). L'autre chose intéressante est que le personnage féminin jouable venait si le kickstarter arrivait assez haut, mais les romances avec les personnages féminin était de base.
Au lieu de dire que la majorité de leur joueur était blanc et hétérosexuel et que pour des raisons de coûts ils avaient faits ces choix, le studio semblait se défendre sur la véracité historique (enfin si j'ai bien compris l'article).

----------


## gatsu

> Oui, c'est ça que j'arrive pas à comprendre : il faut parler des jeux, rien que des jeux, UNIQUEMENT des jeux. Pour moi, c'est tellement radical que c'est forcément louche. Pourquoi ne pas s'intéresser à l'univers du jeu ? C'est une partie de l'ADN de Canard PC que de s'intéresser aux à-cotés du jeu vidéo. Et pourquoi faudrait-il taire cette actualité qui, en plus d'être intéressante factuellement, peut permettre aux lecteurs de se positionner, d'initier leurs propres recherches, ou tout simplement d'approfondir leur culture vidéo-ludique en l'enrichissant d'une dimension nouvelle ?
> 
> En fait, à lire Bebealien et Ellelaissedes sur ce fil, j'ai l'impression que c'est pas le fait que l'actualité sociale ou politique (allons-y, ça n'est pas un gros mot) du jeu vidéo ne les intéresse pas, c'est plutôt que, si on se met à en parler, ça va devenir plus compliqué pour eux de soutenir des opinions qui n'en sont pas vraiment puisque, quand je les lis, j'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit moins d'être de droite que de haïr la gauche (ou une certaine image de la gauche qui ne peut effectivement que susciter l'hostilité).
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> L'objectivité journalistique !


Bon le message va faire un peu bisounours en mode faîtes l'amour mais pas la guerre, mais balec. 

Un argument qui va dans le sens de commenter le jeu rien que le jeu c'est que tu évites d'aborder des sujets clivants et tu réunis un lectorat qui peut avoir des idées assez substantiellement différentes voir opposées autour du JV et d'un peu de golerie.

Je note quand même dans le message de Ellelaissedes "Bref pour moi CPC (oui je sais, on s'en fout de ce qu'est CPC pour moi) c'est plus une gauche Groland qu'une gauche antifa/décoloniale/inclusive/lgbtiste etc. et c'est dommage que cette mutation de la gauche qui a lieu en Occident transparaisse dans le magazine".

En gros, un certain parti pris assumé de CPC pour des positions "de gauche" en mode Groland/Guignol, ça le dérange pas vraiment limite ça le fait marrer, du moins c'est ce que je comprends de cette partie du message. 

Bref, à la limite faire passer certains messages ou opinions "politiques" sur le ton de l'humour potache ça peut être un bon moyen d'exprimer ses idées tout en continuant à réunir les lecteurs sur ce qui a fait la recette CPC : les JV et la golerie. 

Alors tu vas me dire : oui mais on aborde pas les sujets d'importance, c'est la politique de l'autruche, etc. Oui c'est vrai en partie mais bon y a tellement d'occasion de se foutre sur la tronche et de se prendre la tête que se retrouver autour d'un truc sympa sans se prendre la tête autour du JV ça fait pas de mal non plus. Un peu comme quand tu vas au stade, à ta gauche t'as peut être un mec qui a voté extrême droite à ta droite un mec qui a voté extrême gauche mais bon tu chambres l'équipe en face, tu gueules et tu payes une bière à tout le monde après et tout le monde est content. 

Fin bon, c'est pas pareil CPC, c'est pas la vie irl, tu rencontres pas les lecteurs mais voilà, choisir une ligne éditoriale qui va potentiellement rassembler sans diviser autour de sujets clivants, c'est pas forcément un mal non plus.

Je précise que c'est sans parti pris hein, j'ai jamais voté une seule fois dans ma vie donc bon des articles politiques m'empêcheront pas d'acheter le mag (je les lis même pas parce que j'en ai rien à foutre en toute honnêteté) quand les numéros m'intéressent (ouais je les achète pas tout le temps  :Emo: )

----------


## Robin Masters

Je trouve ça bien quand même que des lecteurs aient fait part de leur indignation. Ils sont clients, paient, et ont le droit de dire si quelque chose leur déplaît. C'est rendre service à Canard PC de dire si on est satisfait ou non car Canard PC vit des abonnements / ventes, contrairement à d'autres médias qui vivent principalement de la publicité, ou du du racket du contribuable. Le lecteur paie pour recevoir un très bon magazine de jeu vidéo, pas autre chose.

Je suis abonné à CPC presque depuis le début. C'est donc que j'en suis généralement satisfait. Mais là cet article plein de partis pris faisant l'amalgame entre différents sujets / évènements... pfff, c'était fort déplaisant indigne d'un magazine comme CPC qui fait plutôt dans la qualité et le respect du client. J'espère que c'est un simple dérapage qui ne se répétera pas. C'est un plaisir de lire CPC et je veux que ça le reste.

----------


## azruqh

> Bon le message va faire un peu bisounours en mode faîtes l'amour mais pas la guerre, mais balec. 
> 
> Un argument qui va dans le sens de commenter le jeu rien que le jeu c'est que tu évites d'aborder des sujets clivants et tu réunis un lectorat qui peut avoir des idées assez substantiellement différentes voir opposées autour du JV et d'un peu de golerie.
> 
> Je note quand même dans le message de Ellelaissedes "Bref pour moi CPC (oui je sais, on s'en fout de ce qu'est CPC pour moi) c'est plus une gauche Groland qu'une gauche antifa/décoloniale/inclusive/lgbtiste etc. et c'est dommage que cette mutation de la gauche qui a lieu en Occident transparaisse dans le magazine".
> 
> En gros, un certain parti pris assumé de CPC pour des positions "de gauche" en mode Groland/Guignol, ça le dérange pas vraiment limite ça le fait marrer, du moins c'est ce que je comprends de cette partie du message. 
> 
> Bref, à la limite faire passer certains messages ou opinions "politiques" sur le ton de l'humour potache ça peut être un bon moyen d'exprimer ses idées tout en continuant à réunir les lecteurs sur ce qui a fait la recette CPC : les JV et la golerie. 
> ...


Tu connais sans doute ce proverbe : qui ne dit rien consent.

On peut choisir, en effet, de ne pas parler des problèmes. Dans tous les domaines de la vie d'ailleurs. Pour ce qui nous intéresse ici, on peut choisir d'être un joueur, un joueur passionné, et de n'avoir rien à foutre que les gens qui travaillent dans l'industrie du jeu soient, au moins en partie, en grande souffrance. On peut choisir de s'en foutre, choisir que c'est pas notre problème, qu'on laisse ça aux autres, à ceux qui pensent et qui discutent, aux adultes responsables. Mais nous, du coup, qui on est, si on est pas des adultes responsables ? Ben on est des connards de _94m3rZ_, des trous du cul immatures, qui ne sont rien d'autre que les caricatures dont nous abreuvent les médias à longueur de temps. Et je crois savoir que nous souffrons tous de l'image du joueur véhiculée par les médias _mainstream_.

À titre personnel, je pense que les raisons d'être fier d'être un joueur ne sont pas légion. Mais je pense que Canard PC en est une. Justement parce que Canard PC n'est pas un magazine de jeu vidéo de plus. Ça n'est pas un catalogue de jeux, pas plus qu'un recueil de tests. La position de Canard PC vis-à-vis des tests, et plus encore des notes, a toujours été claire : la subjectivité du testeur prime sur une soi-disant objectivité qui n'existe que dans l'esprit des naïfs (ou des feignants qui sont fatigués à la simple idée de réfléchir) et la note n'est qu'un objet vaguement décoratif. En d'autres termes, on s'adresse à des adultes un peu éduqués et un peu équipés. On sait, dès lors qu'on a des enfants ou qu'on travaille dans la presse jeunesse par exemple, qu'il ne faut jamais noyer les jeunes lecteurs sous des concepts trop nombreux et/ou abstraits qui pourraient vite s'avérer anxiogènes. Mais, je le répète, Canard PC n'est pas un magazine pour les enfants. Si on veut lire un magazine hors-sol, qui ferme les yeux sur les réalités du monde (ce qui peut être absolument légitime), alors on se tourne vers le Journal de Mickey ou des magazines hyper spécialisés, voire techniques, comme des magazines de planche à voile ou de bagnoles des années 50. Canard PC a fait le choix rare et à mon avis extrêmement précieux de parler du jeu vidéo depuis un point de vue légèrement plus élevé que ses confrères qui lui permet d'aborder des problématiques périphériques mais en réalité inhérentes, voire endémiques, à l'industrie (conditions de travail des développeurs, communauté(s) des _gamers_, stratégies marketing, etc).

Je peux presque arriver à comprendre qu'on regrette que Canard PC soit 'trop de gauche' ou 'trop d'une gauche qui est pas la bonne' ou tout ce que tu voudras. Je pense, moi, que nous perdrions beaucoup si Canard PC, fatigué des attaques récurrentes, décidait de ne plus parler que de jeux, seulement de jeux, UNIQUEMENT de jeux. En tous cas, moi, je perdrais un des rares motif de fierté d'appartenir à cette communauté de joueurs qui fait pourtant beaucoup, au quotidien, pour ressembler à sa caricature.

----------


## Sylla

Perso, je suis assez d’accord avec mon VDD. Autant je peux comprendre qu’on soit pas d’accord avec le fond des articles, ça c’est une question d’opinions propres à chacun, mais l’intérêt de CPC c’est justement ces articles qui vont voir un peu plus loin que se contenter de news et de tests. Contrairement àRobin, moi c’est le jour ou CPC deviendra comme les autres que je laisserai tomber.

Et si on est pas d’accord avec un article, ben c’est bien aussi. C’est ça qui fait réfléchir, non? Parce que lire un journal pour opiner du chef en se disant « ah oui, ah oui, qu’est-ce qu’ils ont raison de penser comme moi » ça n’a aucun intérêt.

Par contre, les mecs , faut arrêter avec «  l’objectivité ». Quand on parle de culture, ça n’existe pas.

----------


## Kornog

> On peut citer un auteur sans être d’accord à 100 % avec ce qu’il écrit, que ce soit dans le domaine de ses recherches (ce pour quoi il est payé) ou dans ce qu’il écrit hors de son contrat de travail.


Le problème c'est que l'argumentation de LFS repose dessus (et c'est un travail de thèse comme c'est précisé "doctorat consacré au Gamergate et à Reddit") et aucun moment le propos de cette auteur est nuancé par d'autre source et puis bon un argument d’autorité ne fait pas  assurément un argument pertinent sinon libre à vous de mettre votre bon sens en sommeil et d'avaler toute les couleuvres qu'on vous raconte ...




> Moi ça me fait quand même bien rigoler, les gens qui s'insurgent sur l'expression "la fragilité des blancs".


Raisonnement par l’absurde (j'ai dit* ABSURDE* merci de ne pas me faire un procès d'intention) : les massacres au Rwanda ou les émeutes contre les minorités en Afrique du Sud cela peuvent s'expliquer à cause  de la "fragilité noire"

Qu'est ce que je vois dans cette notion de fragilité "blanche":  l'essentialisation d'un groupe ethnique l'homme blanc cis hétéro qui sous prétexte d'être l’archetype dominant et majoritaire est incapable de comprendre les problème inhérents aux autres minorités dominés notamment sexuels ou ethnique –grosso modo nous sommes (puisque que la majorité des membre du forum et moi même en faisons partis)  dénués par nature d’empathie (c’est marrant cette manière de déshumaniser un groupe d’individu pour amener de l’eau à son moulin idéologique de la même manière que pourrait faire un suprémaciste avec le concept de race)
Pour moi c’est un raisonnement pervers et dangereux qui va dans le sens de l'adage "diviser pour régner": jeter l’anathème sur un groupe/catégorie sociale pour gagner un auditoire dans le sens de son point de vue.




> Si on exclut le terme pute à clic et trop vu par le prisme des états unis, l'article est assez intéressant et questionne notre représentation du médiéval qui ne serait peut être pas aussi blanc que ce que l'on pense. La défense de ne pas mettre de personne de couleur dans leur jeu était que ça n'était pas historiquement vrai (ce qui est défendable) le problème étant que ça n'est pas nécessairement vrai. La difficulté de la période étant qu'on a pas de recensement et donc difficile de faire une statistique la dessus (dans l'article il s'appuie sur des représentations d'époque). L'autre chose intéressante est que le personnage féminin jouable venait si le kickstarter arrivait assez haut, mais les romances avec les personnages féminin était de base.
> Au lieu de dire que la majorité de leur joueur était blanc et hétérosexuel et que pour des raisons de coûts ils avaient faits ces choix, le studio semblait se défendre sur la véracité historique (enfin si j'ai bien compris l'article).


C’est surtout une vision très ethno centré et anachronique parce que bon l’esclavage (en tout cas une forme qui s'en rapproche) dans l’Europe centrale (et chez nous aussi d'ailleurs) cela existait au moyen âge, cela s’appelait le servage donc point de commerce triangulaire qui a façonné les US quelques siècles plus tard … 
Parce qu'au petit jeu de représentation identitaire on pourra bientôt râler sur la sous représentation des indiens borgne unijambiste dans les jeux ...

----------


## gatsu

> Tu connais sans doute ce proverbe : qui ne dit rien consent.


Yep mais l'expression est "qui ne dit mot consent" de mémoire. 

En revanche, en droit c'est plutôt l'inverse le silence ne vaut pas acceptation sauf quelques rares exceptions  ::ninja:: 





> On peut choisir, en effet, de ne pas parler des problèmes. Dans tous les domaines de la vie d'ailleurs. Pour ce qui nous intéresse ici, on peut choisir d'être un joueur, un joueur passionné, et de n'avoir rien à foutre que les gens qui travaillent dans l'industrie du jeu soient, au moins en partie, en grande souffrance. On peut choisir de s'en foutre, choisir que c'est pas notre problème, qu'on laisse ça aux autres, à ceux qui pensent et qui discutent, aux adultes responsables. Mais nous, du coup, qui on est, si on est pas des adultes responsables ? Ben on est des connards de 94m3rZ, des trous du cul immatures, qui ne sont rien d'autre que les caricatures dont nous abreuvent les médias à longueur de temps. Et je crois savoir que nous souffrons tous de l'image du joueur véhiculée par les médias mainstream.


Je ne sais pas trop l'image exacte que les médias véhiculent des joueurs, si j'en crois ton message c'est celle de "trous du cul immatures" qui laissent les sujets importants "aux adultes responsables". 

Personnellement ça ne me dérange pas le moins du monde et ça correspond peu ou prou à ce que je suis.

Après et à mon corps défendant, les gens qui pensent vraiment, c'est rare.




> À titre personnel, je pense que les raisons d'être fier d'être un joueur ne sont pas légion.


À titre personnel, je pense que les raisons d'être fier dans sa vie sont très rares et celle de jouer aux JV n'en fait clairement pas partie, je me détends juste devant une console ou un ordi. 




> Je peux presque arriver à comprendre qu'on regrette que Canard PC soit 'trop de gauche' ou 'trop d'une gauche qui est pas la bonne' ou tout ce que tu voudras. Je pense, moi, que nous perdrions beaucoup si Canard PC, fatigué des attaques récurrentes, décidait de ne plus parler que de jeux, seulement de jeux, UNIQUEMENT de jeux. En tous cas, moi, je perdrais un des rares motif de fierté d'appartenir à cette communauté de joueurs qui fait pourtant beaucoup, au quotidien, pour ressembler à sa caricature.


Personnellement, je ne regrette rien du tout, comme indiqué je ne fais pas de politique et je n'en ferai probablement jamais de ma vie. A la limite, si je devais me définir je serai un peu de "gauche" (bien que je n'ai jamais encore trop compris ce qu'était "être de gauche") donc même pas contre la ligne éditoriale _a priori_.

Bref, je n'écrivais pas en réaction contre la ligne éditoriale, CPC fait bien ce qu'il veut, quand j'aime bien un numéro, je l'achète, ça s'arrête là pour moi. Je présentais juste mon avis sur le fait que se limiter à être essentiellement un magazine de JV sans renier ses opinions "de gauche" mais en les faisant passer via de la golerie, des dessins et compagnie n'était pas forcément radical ou louche comme tu le l'affirmes mais pouvait être un bon compromis.

Encore une fois, mon but c'était pas et n'est pas d'entrer en guerre ou de polémiquer, simplement que limiter CPC à du JV bonne ambiance avec un humour "de gauche" golerie sans taper dans des articles engagés ça pouvait être cool aussi (sans pour autant que ce soit mon souhait, franchement je m'en fous s'ils veulent faire des articles engagés). ça s'arrête là.

----------


## ducon

> Le problème c'est que l'argumentation de LFS repose dessus (et c'est un travail de thèse comme c'est précisé "doctorat consacré au Gamergate et à Reddit") et aucun moment le propos de cette auteur est nuancé par d'autre source et puis bon un argument d’autorité ne fait pas assurément un argument pertinent sinon libre à vous de mettre votre bon sens en sommeil et d'avaler toute les couleuvres qu'on vous raconte ...


Et tu as des exemples précis où les deux racontent de la merde ou c’est juste pour troller ?




> Parce qu'au petit jeu de représentation identitaire on pourra bientôt râler sur la sous représentation des indiens borgne unijambiste dans les jeux ...


Et donc on ne doit pas parler de la sous-représentation des femmes dans les jeux vidéo (ou alors comme princesse à sauver) ?

----------


## Howii

> Raisonnement par l’absurde (j'ai dit* ABSURDE* merci de ne pas me faire un procès d'intention) : les massacres au Rwanda ou les émeutes contre les minorités en Afrique du Sud cela peuvent s'expliquer à cause  de la "fragilité noire"
> 
> Qu'est ce que je vois dans cette notion de fragilité "blanche":  l'essentialisation d'un groupe ethnique l'homme blanc cis hétéro qui sous prétexte d'être l’archetype dominant et majoritaire est incapable de comprendre les problème inhérents aux autres minorités dominés notamment sexuels ou ethnique –grosso modo nous sommes (puisque que la majorité des membre du forum et moi même en faisons partis)  dénués par nature d’empathie (c’est marrant cette manière de déshumaniser un groupe d’individu pour amener de l’eau à son moulin idéologique de la même manière que pourrait faire un suprémaciste avec le concept de race)
> Pour moi c’est un raisonnement pervers et dangereux qui va dans le sens de l'adage "diviser pour régner": jeter l’anathème sur un groupe/catégorie sociale pour gagner un auditoire dans le sens de son point de vue.
> 
> 
> 
> C’est surtout une vision très ethno centré et anachronique parce que bon l’esclavage (en tout cas une forme qui s'en rapproche) dans l’Europe centrale (et chez nous aussi d'ailleurs) cela existait au moyen âge, cela s’appelait le servage donc point de commerce triangulaire qui a façonné les US quelques siècles plus tard … 
> Parce qu'au petit jeu de représentation identitaire on pourra bientôt râler sur la sous représentation des indiens borgne unijambiste dans les jeux ...


Raisonnement typique d'un homme blanc hétéro cis, merci de donner raison à ceux que tu décries  ::P:

----------


## dolmard

> raisonnement typique d'un homme blanc hétéro cis.


genial !

----------


## Kornog

> Et tu as des exemples précis où les deux racontent de la merde ou c’est juste pour troller ?



Ecoute tu sais, tu as un outil merveilleux le cerveau et l'observation; quand je lis ce que ce chercheur a écrit je comprends que tout son argumentaire et son idéologie est basé sur le fait que l'homme blanc ne peut avoir d'empathie vis à vis de minorités puisque c'est cela ce concept de fragilité et que tous les problème sociétaux découleraient de cela (et petit aparté çà me fait gerber tout ses concept de races qui n'ont aucun sens d'un point de vue biologique, merci la domination de la culture anglo-saxonne)
Dans un autre domaine l'économie c'est aussi valable que de défendre la rationalité des marchés financiers (mais bon çà n'empêche que dans les média on a toujours les même perroquets qui le répètent inlassablement  ::siffle:: ) 





> Et donc on ne doit pas parler de la sous-représentation des femmes dans les jeux vidéo (ou alors comme princesse à sauver) ?


Dans ce cas notre chercheur aurait très bien s'en prendre à un jeu de l'industrie américaine plutôt que de montrer sa toute condescendante supériorité idéologique sur un jeu tchèque (mais c'est bien connu c'est tous des nazillons dans les pays de l'est ...  ::ninja:: )




> Raisonnement typique d'un homme blanc hétéro cis, merci de donner raison à ceux que tu décries



Avec ce genre d'argument lapidaire prêt à l'emploi façon twitter c'est sur on va discuter ...  

Je ne pense pas que tu as du bien me lire : "merci de ne pas me faire un procès d'intention" et "un raisonnement pervers et dangereux qui va dans le sens de l'adage "diviser pour régner": jeter l’anathème sur un groupe/catégorie sociale pour gagner un auditoire dans le sens de son point de vue."

Je ne sais pas où tu vois où je prétends une quelconque supériorité d'un groupe ethnique.

----------


## ducon

> Ecoute tu sais, tu as un outil merveilleux le cerveau et l'observation;


Pas de preuve (et des insultes en prime), pas de crédibilité.




> Dans ce cas notre chercheur aurait très bien s'en prendre à un jeu de l'industrie américaine plutôt que de montrer sa toute condescendante supériorité idéologique sur un jeu tchèque (mais c'est bien connu c'est tous des nazillons dans les pays de l'est ... )


Sauf que s’il l’avait fait, d’autres casse-bonbon dans ton genre auraient trouvé que gnagna il ne va chercher des poux qu’aux Américains. Et que s’il s’était intéressé aux deux, gnagna il a oublié tel jeu japonais et ainsi de suite.

----------


## Kornog

> Pas de preuve (et des insultes en prime), pas de crédibilité.
> 
> 
> 
> Sauf que s’il l’avait fait, d’autres casse-bonbon dans ton genre auraient trouvé que gnagna il ne va chercher des poux qu’aux Américains. Et que s’il s’était intéressé aux deux, gnagna il a oublié tel jeu japonais et ainsi de suite.


Je ne t'insulte pas, juste que je pense que tu es suffisamment intelligent pour aller chercher toi même l'information et pas attendre tel un oisillon qu'on te donne une pensée prémâchée ...

----------


## Sylla

Sauf que ou que tu ailles, l’info elle aura été écrite ou préparée par quelqu’un. A moins d’être journaliste toi même t’es obligé de lire de l’info préparée ou pré mâchée comme tu dit.

----------


## ducon

> Je ne t'insulte pas, juste que je pense que tu es suffisamment intelligent pour aller chercher toi même l'information et pas attendre tel un oisillon qu'on te donne une pensée pré-mâchée ...


Et donc tu penses qu’il est inutile de lire un quelconque article sur le sujet puisque ce sera nécessairement pré-mâché… à moins que ce soit objectif, c’est-à-dire qui aille dans ton sens.
Bref, un casse-bonbon intelligemment suffisant.

----------


## Molina

> Je ne t'insulte pas, juste que je pense que tu es suffisamment intelligent pour aller chercher toi même l'information et pas attendre tel un oisillon qu'on te donne une pensée prémâchée ...


J'aimerais tellement que dans mes articles je puisse écrire "Source : Vous avez qu'à chercher à la BNF ou sur l'internet, bande de faignasses".

----------


## Laya

> C’est surtout une vision très ethno centré et anachronique parce que bon l’esclavage (en tout cas une forme qui s'en rapproche) dans l’Europe centrale (et chez nous aussi d'ailleurs) cela existait au moyen âge, cela s’appelait le servage donc point de commerce triangulaire qui a façonné les US quelques siècles plus tard … 
> Parce qu'au petit jeu de représentation identitaire on pourra bientôt râler sur la sous représentation des indiens borgne unijambiste dans les jeux ...


Si ton argument de développeur c'est de dire que ton jeu est réaliste et que les indiens borgnes unijambiste représentait 20% de la population, tu fais une erreur historique de ne pas les représenter. C'est la question qu'il soulève.

----------


## The Number 9

> J'aimerais tellement que dans mes articles je puisse écrire "Source : Vous avez qu'à chercher à la BNF ou sur l'internet, bande de faignasses".


J'allais dire la même chose.  :^_^: 
Cela m'aurait tellement simplifié la vie.  :Emo:

----------


## Howii

> Avec ce genre d'argument lapidaire prêt à l'emploi façon twitter c'est sur on va discuter ...


Discuter avec un mec qui essaye de victimiser les hommes blancs à coups de "non mais en fait c'est les anti-racistes les vrais racistes" ? Ahah, tu rêves mon pauvre.

----------


## dolmard

Les hommes blancs ils sont méchants et pi cé tout.

----------


## azruqh

> [...]


Je rebondissais sur ton propos mais je ne te visais pas particulièrement dans le mien. En rervanche, pour quelqu'un qui a l'air de se foutre de tout, je trouve que tu écris beaucoup.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les hommes blancs ils sont méchants et pi cé tout.


C'est une soirée privée ici monsieur. Vous avez une invitation ?

----------


## dolmard

En vérité tout le monde s'en fout de l'orientation politique de CPC. 

Qui se demande si l'orientation politique de Macramé Hebdo fera basculé le monde du côté du rotin équitable ?

----------


## Bebealien

Bah non on ne s'en fout pas, puisque justement, les lecteurs couvrent tout le spectre politique francais

----------


## dolmard

> Bah non on ne s'en fout pas, puisque justement, les lecteurs couvrent tout le spectre politique francais


Réaction typique d'un facho intolérant.

----------


## azruqh

> Bah non on ne s'en fout pas, puisque justement, les lecteurs couvrent tout le spectre politique francais


Et ? Qu'est-ce que ça fout ? T'es quand même pas en train de dire qu'un canard doit s'adapter à son lectorat, rassure-moi ? Si tu veux de la presse vidéoludique bien clientéliste, soucieuse de ne jamais heurter tes idées en faisant semblant que ni elle ni toi n'en ayez aucune, y a ce qu'il faut, les rayons de ta maison de la presse en dégueulent. En revanche, tu peux peut-être accepter qu'on soit quelques uns à chercher autre chose, à être contents de l'avoir trouvé et à avoir envie que ça dure un peu. Merci !

----------


## Bebealien

> Réaction typique d'un facho intolérant.


?




> Et ? Qu'est-ce que ça fout ? T'es quand même pas en train de dire qu'un canard doit s'adapter à son lectorat, rassure-moi ? Si tu veux de la presse vidéoludique bien clientéliste, soucieuse de ne jamais heurter tes idées en faisant semblant que ni elle ni toi n'en ayez aucune, y a ce qu'il faut, les rayons de ta maison de la presse en dégueulent. En revanche, tu peux peut-être accepter qu'on soit quelques uns à chercher autre chose, à être contents de l'avoir trouvé et à avoir envie que ça dure un peu. Merci !


Non je ne m'en fous pas, car jusqu'ici CPC faisait dans la légèreté sur le sujet, et dans la politique avec de la vanne à la groland, ce qui me va très bien. Mais comme l'à dit je ne sais plus qui, depuis 2 ans le ton a changé, il devient moralisateur, et perso je trouve ca insupportable.

----------


## znokiss

> En vérité tout le monde s'en fout de l'orientation politique de CPC. 
> 
> Qui se demande si l'orientation politique de Macramé Hebdo fera basculé le monde du côté du rotin équitable ?


Je ne sais pas vous, mais ce post résume très bien ma pensée à la lecture de ce topic et de l'article, que j'ai justement lu ce soir. 
Ayant parcouru le topic d'abord, à la fin de ma lecture d'article, je me suis vraiment dit "hein ? Tout ça pour ça ?!"

----------


## azruqh

> Non je ne m'en fous pas, car jusqu'ici CPC faisait dans la légèreté sur le sujet, et dans la politique avec de la vanne à la groland, ce qui me va très bien. Mais comme l'à dit je ne sais plus qui, depuis 2 ans le ton a changé, il devient moralisateur, et perso je trouve ca insupportable.


Je te rejoins sur le changement de ton. Je le mets assez spontanément sur le compte du renouvellement récent de la rédaction. Boulon, Moquette, Kalash, Pipo, Netsabes ont quitté la navire. Casque aussi. C'est forcément un peu de l'esprit du canard qui s'en est allé avec eux. Pour ma part, je trouve l'évolution, au-delà du simple changement de ton qu'on déplorera ou pas, plutôt excitante : la nouvelle équipe a une bonne gueule, elle arrive avec des idées neuves : les dossiers de Replay (celui sur le jeu vidéo en prison par exemple), la chronique de Alt236, Malware lui-même, sont pour moi de vraies réussites, auxquelles viennent s'ajouter les émissions et les _streams_.

En revanche, je ne comprends pas le procès en moralisation. La rédaction travaille, elle mène des enquêtes, elle écrit des papiers, c'est sourcé, c'est documenté, c'est forcément non-exhaustif et subjectif mais ça représente un travail réel, honnête, au sens où je ne vois pas, moi, de manipulation. Et à aucun moment je ne me souviens avoir eu l'impression, en lisant un papier de Canard PC, qu'on me disait quoi penser. Du coup, si ce que tu lis t'agresse, c'est peut-être plus TON problème que celui de l'auteur.

----------


## Howii

> Réaction typique d'un facho intolérant.


 :Cigare:

----------


## gatsu

> Je rebondissais sur ton propos mais je ne te visais pas particulièrement dans le mien. En rervanche, pour quelqu'un qui a l'air de se foutre de tout, je trouve que tu écris beaucoup.


Pas de soucis désolé si j'ai mal compris.

Déformation professionnelle sans doute pour l'écriture.

----------


## Erreur

Bon ... Faut-il un magazine qui ne parle que de la production vidéo ludique française ?

Quelques unes possible : 
"'jubba' ou 'qabâ' ils envahissent nos écrans : nos treillis militaires vont-ils être remplacés ?"

"Scandales sexuels dans les studios : Ces femmes qui déstabilisent nos fleurons hexagonaux, comment lutter"

"Scandales des simulateurs de vols qui sous estiment notre Rafale national : Des modèles de vols manifestement faussés"

"La bien pensance dans la presse vidéo-ludique : vexé M. Ivan Gaudé dévoile notre dossier du mois"

Oukonsabone ?

----------


## vectra

Si y'en a encore un qui sort 'Ok boomer', je modobelle direct...

En tous cas, merci au 'fasciste de service' d'avoir relancé le topic, parce que ça fait un mois au moins qu'on arrivait pas à passer la première page.

----------


## La Marmotta

> depuis 2 ans le ton a changé, il devient moralisateur, et perso je trouve ca insupportable.


On doit vraiment pas lire le même magazine.

----------


## Aghora

> Si y'en a encore un qui sort 'Ok boomer', je modobelle direct...
> 
> En tous cas, merci au 'fasciste de service' d'avoir relancé le topic, parce que ça fait un mois au moins qu'on arrivait pas à passer la première page.


Ok boomer.

----------


## Howii

> Si y'en a encore un qui sort 'Ok boomer', je modobelle direct...
> 
> En tous cas, merci au 'fasciste de service' d'avoir relancé le topic, parce que ça fait un mois au moins qu'on arrivait pas à passer la première page.


Ok boomer  :Bave:

----------


## Hippolyte

> Si y'en a encore un qui sort 'Ok boomer', je modobelle direct...
> 
> En tous cas, merci au 'fasciste de service' d'avoir relancé le topic, parce que ça fait un mois au moins qu'on arrivait pas à passer la première page.


Ok boomer.

----------


## vectra

Le cri de ralliement d'une génération qui n'a rien apporté et résume ainsi sa contribution à la société  :B): 
A côté de ça, les citations de Nabilla passent pour de l'intellectualisme  :B):

----------


## Howii

> Le cri de ralliement d'une génération qui n'a rien apporté et résume ainsi sa contribution à la société 
> A côté de ça, les citations de Nabilla passent pour de l'intellectualisme


Ok boomer

----------


## vectra

Cqfd  :B):

----------


## Sylla

Je crois qu’on a fait le tour de la question et que ce topic peut être enterré pour de bon.

----------


## Bebealien

En tout cas il a été bien pourri par des personnes n'ayant rien à dire.

----------


## Howii

Parfois vaut mieux se contenter de déconner que de dire de la merde sérieusement  ::trollface::

----------


## La Marmotta

> En tout cas il a été bien pourri par des personnes n'ayant rien à dire.


Sans rancune, on préfère aussi quand tu parles de jeux.

----------


## Praetor

> Moi ça me fait quand même bien rigoler, les gens qui s'insurgent sur l'expression "la fragilité des blancs".


Des fragiles qui ont conquis le monde entier, asservi les non-blancs et exploitent sans vergogne leurs richesses  :Cigare: 
C'est marrant, on est censé être à la fois des nazis space-marines et des gros fragiles qui ne supportent rien, faudrait savoir  ::P:

----------


## Molina

> ?
> 
> 
> Non je ne m'en fous pas, car jusqu'ici CPC faisait dans la légèreté sur le sujet, et dans la politique avec de la vanne à la groland, ce qui me va très bien. Mais comme l'à dit je ne sais plus qui, depuis 2 ans le ton a changé, il devient moralisateur, et perso je trouve ca insupportable.


Bof. Dans la rédac, j'ai l'impression que tout le monde ne suit pas forcément cette pente. A part Ivan et LFS... je ne vois pas d'autres qui font des articles (de temps en temps) un peu politique. D'ailleurs, lors de l'émission qui en parlait, on voyait bien qu'Ackboo était sceptique sur ces questions-là. Ensuite, il faut aussi s'habituer au fait que c'est devenu un mensuel. Et très honnêtement, je ne vois pas comment ils peuvent survivre s'ils ne font que des tests 1 mois après. Les petites enquêtes, les analyses... ça rend le mag plus généraliste et je pense que c'est pour le mieux.

Après, oui, le ton a changé. Je fais parti de ceux qui en sont contents. C'est plus le chill. C'est vraiment devenu le mag's des trentenaires qui aiment bien les jeux vidéos mais sans pour autant se dire "gamerZ" (il y a Gamekult pour ça  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## LaVaBo

ackboo est le premier à tacler des hommes politiques dans ses articles. 
Mais, de ce que j'ai lu jusqu'ici, il ne défend pas d'idéologie ou de bord politique, il vanne vite fait, comme il le fait sur ses collègues ou leur génitrices.

----------


## Brokenail22

Qu'est-ce qu'on appelle politisation ? Quand tu dénonces des conditions de travail minables, tu ne fais pas un article de gauche, c'est du travail de journaliste, et même du bon, même, il me semble. Je ne sais pas si on peut dire que ça politise le joueur mais je sais que ça lui permet d'analyser le jeu autrement qu'en se concentrant sur le produit fini. Ca le responsabilise et on ne peut que s'en réjouir. 
J'ai relu plusieurs fois l'article, surtout parce qu'il me semblait avoir lu une phrase débile du genre "les joueurs sont parfois des gamers" ou une connerie du genre mais je ne l'ai jamais retrouvée. Ca devait être dans un autre article ou je devais avoir de la fièvre. 
A un moment, on y oppose un groupe de gars qui propose des câlins gratuits à un type qui montre une photo de son cul sur le forum de jeuxvideo.com. Le tout est présenté comme ce que sont devenus la jeunesse de gauche et celle de droite. C'est pas n'importe quoi, ça ? 
Et le pire dans tout ça, c'est qu'avec ce genre d'articles, on fait une énorme boucle et on revient aux critiques de la première heure du jeu vidéo : ça rend violent et bête et c'est pour un marché de frustrés misogynes et manipulables. C'est nous, ça ? 
Tout est présenté comme un grand délire de joueur. "Ils ont l'impression qu'on leur vole leurs jeux". C'est pas complètement faux, si ? Les loot-box, les jeux en kit, bâclés, les recherches sur la meilleure manière de frustrer le joueur pour lui vendre plus de choses. 
Les médias menteurs ou vendus, même dans le jeu vidéo, ce n'est pas qu'un délire, si ? Les grands groupes qui font pression sur les journaux pour avoir de meilleurs notes, ça existe aussi, non ?

----------


## dolmard

> Je crois qu’on a fait le tour de la question et que ce topic peut être enterré pour de bon.


Oui tu as raison. Pour qui se prennent-ils à ne pas suivre la ligne officielle ? Lock the topic ! C'est un appeau à déviant.

----------


## ducon

> Et le pire dans tout ça, c'est qu'avec ce genre d'articles, on fait une énorme boucle et on revient aux critiques de la première heure du jeu vidéo : ça rend violent et bête et c'est pour un marché de frustrés misogynes et manipulables. C'est nous, ça ?


Comme tu l’écris juste en dessous, le monde des joueurs de jeux vidéo, c’est aussi ça. Pas sur ce forum mais ailleurs, oui.




> Tout est présenté comme un grand délire de joueur. "Ils ont l'impression qu'on leur vole leurs jeux". C'est pas complètement faux, si ?


Tout dépend qui et où, encore une fois.




> Les médias menteurs ou vendus, même dans le jeu vidéo, ce n'est pas qu'un délire, si ? Les grands groupes qui font pression sur les journaux pour avoir de meilleurs notes, ça existe aussi, non ?


Bien entendu mais vu l’attitude du GaymeurGayte et d’une bonne partie de ces membres, j’ai l’impression que ce n’était qu’un prétexte pour se comporter comme des salopards.
CPC n’a pas attendu le GaymeurGayte pour en parler.

----------


## Grhyll

Rah par contre si c'était possible de pas écrire ça "GaymeurGayte", la communauté gay te remercierait.

----------


## ducon

C’est pour faire chier le GG, pas les gays, bien sûr.

----------


## Howii

> C’est pour faire chier le GG, pas les gays, bien sûr.


Ouais mais si ça fait chier aussi les gays ...  ::ninja::  (en même temps ça fait jamais plaisir de se faire comparer à un gamer réac' et myso)

----------


## Jaycie

> Si y'en a encore un qui sort 'Ok boomer', je modobelle direct...
> 
> En tous cas, merci au 'fasciste de service' d'avoir relancé le topic, parce que ça fait un mois au moins qu'on arrivait pas à passer la première page.


Ah mon avis t'es un millenial ou au pire un X donc non on peut pas dire "OK Boomer" pour toi Vectra  :Emo:  Même si des fois t'as des réflexions de boomer  :Emo: 

(oui les millenials c'est les gens nés en gros entre 1982 et 1995 hein)

----------


## Kornog

> Et donc tu penses qu’il est inutile de lire un quelconque article sur le sujet puisque ce sera nécessairement pré-mâché… à moins que ce soit objectif, c’est-à-dire qui aille dans ton sens.
> Bref, un casse-bonbon intelligemment suffisant.


Il me semble que je suis à peu près le seul ici dans le fil de la discussion qui semble parti regarder de quoi il en retournait des références citées par LFS, j’ai même mis des liens dont un  wiki sur l’intersectionnalité où on peut trouver des liens avec des auteurs ou des chercheurs (n’est-ce pas merveilleux internet  ::):  )

Mais c’est vrai que c’est Tellement moins constructif que des invectives binaires à l'emporte-pièce (SJW/facho ou gauchiste/droitard et autres joyeusetés).

Si tu veux un article intéressant puisque apparemment il faut que je prémâche tout le boulot, j’avais un billet de Bernard Maro (biologiste français, enfin un vrai scientifique  ::ninja:: ) qui parle du détournement de ce concept au sujet de l’islamophobie (problème plus inhérent à notre pays certes) mais qui peut très bien être appliqué à tous ce que recoupe la notion d’intersectionnalité.
Celui-ci nous explique qu’à la base l’intersectionnalité est un outil juridique élaboré par la féministe et juriste afro-américaine, Kimberlé Williams Crenshawet et que concept à irriguer toute les sciences sociales américaines puis une récupération politique mais sans aucunes convergences de lutte avec in fine une hiérarchisation des luttes de la même manière que les travers sociétaux combattus. 
Et d’ailleurs c’est très bien résumé par Kimberlé W. Crenshawe dans l’article :_« Le problème, avec la politique de l’identité, n’est pas qu’elle échoue à transcender la différence (…) mais plutôt l’inverse : la plupart du temps, elle amalgame ou ignore les différences internes à tel ou tel groupe. »_.




> Si ton argument de développeur c'est de dire que ton jeu est réaliste et que les indiens borgnes unijambiste représentait 20% de la population, tu fais une erreur historique de ne pas les représenter. C'est la question qu'il soulève.


Déjà ma remarque était ironique (j'aurais peut être du l'emballer dans le jambon mon indien çà aurait été plus clair  ::P: ) c'est juste qu'au commerce de l'intersectionnalité/identitaire le petit jeu de la représentation est sans fin, et en parlant de la représentativité puisque c'est une part non négligeable des populations pourquoi il y a si peu de personnes obèses ou de personnes avec des physiques disgracieux dans le jeux vidéo (personnellement je m'en fou, je me doute que la véritable raison est marketing mais c'est juste pour mettre en exergue l'inanité de ce discours à vouloir appliquer sa vision politique sur tout et n'importe quoi)   

Cela reste un opinion mais on parle d'un jeu se situant dans la bohème au moyen-âge ce n'est pas vraiment une société pluriethniques à proprement dit (en tout cas issue de différent continent comme aujourd'hui) surtout qu'avec l'Empire Ottoman en face le grand ennemi du Saint Empire Germanique au mieux à imaginer des situations comique façon les visiteurs ("Oh mon Dieu des Sarrasins!!!") si on se veut un minimum réaliste hélas je pense qu'une personne un peu basané dans ces campagnes (cf. pogrom dans les pays de l'est) aurait vite fait de passer à la casserole de la question et/ou pilori de la vindicte populaire.

De toute façon on cherche le sexe des anges avec cette polémique, l'auteur voulait se faire mousser avec un jeu connu. Pour moi ce jeu se veut juste divertissant point, libre aux joueurs amateurs d'apprécier ou non son réalisme tout relatif mais ce jeu a priori ne véhicule aucun message politique, sinon on pourraient également pester l'idéologie suprémaciste blanche des amateurs de wargames ou de Grandeur nature à cause du manque de guerriers mamelouk, zoulou, de samouraï, d'amazone ou d'elfes des bois ... dans les conflits Napoléoniens  (je vais me taire, je risque peut-être encore de leur donner des idées à ces hurluberlus  ::P: )




> Discuter avec un mec qui essaye de victimiser les hommes blancs à coups de "non mais en fait c'est les anti-racistes les vrais racistes" ? Ahah, tu rêves mon pauvre.


Très bien discréditer quelqu’un en faisant dire quelque chose qu'il n’a absolument pas écrit ... je dis juste que le racisme n’est pas inné et encore moins fondamentalement associé à une couleur de peau. N’ai-je pas écrit que le concept de race n’avait pas de sens biologique ... 
Je remarque surtout que la manipulation et la stigmatisation sont souvent synonyme ... Après que les antiracistes se battent contre les moulins il y a peu chance que tu me fasses changer d’avis …

----------


## ducon

> Si tu veux un article intéressant puisque apparemment il faut que je prémâche tout le boulot, j’avais un billet de Bernard Maro (biologiste français, enfin un vrai scientifique ) qui parle du détournement de ce concept au sujet de l’islamophobie (problème plus inhérent à notre pays certes) mais qui peut très bien être appliqué à tous ce que recoupe la notion d’intersectionnalité.
> Celui-ci nous explique qu’à la base l’intersectionnalité est un outil juridique élaboré par la féministe et juriste afro-américaine, Kimberlé Williams Crenshawet et que concept à irriguer toute les sciences sociales américaines puis une récupération politique mais sans aucunes convergences de lutte avec in fine une hiérarchisation des luttes de la même manière que les travers sociétaux combattus. 
> Et d’ailleurs c’est très bien résumé par Kimberlé W. Crenshawe dans l’article :_« Le problème, avec la politique de l’identité, n’est pas qu’elle échoue à transcender la différence (…) mais plutôt l’inverse : la plupart du temps, elle amalgame ou ignore les différences internes à tel ou tel groupe. »_.


Bon, et tu veux en venir où ? L’intersectionnalité n’est pas non plus ma tasse de thé.

----------


## Grosnours

> Ah mon avis t'es un millenial ou au pire un X donc non on peut pas dire "OK Boomer" pour toi Vectra  Même si des fois t'as des réflexions de boomer 
> 
> (oui les millenials c'est les gens nés en gros entre 1982 et 1995 hein)


Ça va, ton Thanksgiving se passe bien ? Ou sinon tu peux essayer de ne pas bêtement singer les américains et leurs obsessions ataviques telles que le concept fumeux de génération à la con.
Tu prends un peu pour tout le monde, mais rien ne m’agace plus que cette importation purement artificielle de lubies américaines dans des conversations où elles n'ont pas grand chose à faire. Donc non les millenials ne sont pas nés très exactement entre 1982 et 1995, les millenials c'est un concept de merde. Comme les générations X, Y, Z, W ou autres. C'est une explication facile, paresseuse et fausse qui permet de faire des généralisations à peu de frais et d'opposer gratuitement des gens qui n'ont rien demandé. Le degré zéro de la sociologie de masse.

Cela ne veut pas dire que les différences inter-générationnelles n'existent pas, mais qu'elles ne sont pas l'alpha et l'oméga permettant de tout expliquer. Tu as bien souvent bien plus de différences entre membres d'une même "génération" qu'entre membres de générations différentes, l'âge seul est un marqueur d'une bêtise confondante.

----------


## pierrecastor

Je plussois Grosnours. 

Je ne suis même pas spécialement allez voir en détail à quoi correspond ce ok boomer que je vois fleurir depuis quelques jours, mais ça sens déjà la merde de loin.

----------


## azruqh

> Je ne suis même pas spécialement allez voir en détail à quoi correspond ce ok boomer que je vois fleurir depuis quelques jours, mais ça sens déjà la merde de loin.


Voilà ce que c'est de reprendre des _memes_ sans en comprendre le sens. Ok Boomer ?

----------


## Aghora

Je comprends le sens et je l'ai utilisé pour faire chier vectra.

----------


## Grosnours

> Je ne suis même pas spécialement allez voir en détail à quoi correspond ce ok boomer que je vois fleurir depuis quelques jours, mais ça sens déjà la merde de loin.


De près aussi je te rassure.

Cela part du postulat de base que tous les baby boomers sont d'immondes personnes qui ont exploité, pollué, profité comme des gorets durant toute leur vie active et sont désormais résolument opposés à tout changement.
Ensuite cela embraie sur le fait que, se complaisant dans leur noirceur, lesdits baby boomers ne cessent de reprocher à la génération actuelle (les fameux millenials) leur manque de tout (envie, passion, indépendance, etc) comparé à ceux que eux faisaient dans leur jeunesse.
Enfin cela considère comme établi que les-dits millenials sont tous victimes d'un marché de l'emploi morose, de salaires faméliques, d'un environnement bientôt post-apocalyptique et j'en passe et des meilleurs, faisant de chaucun d'entre eux de véritables martyrs auprès desquels Sainte Blandine fait figure d'aimable amateure.
Tu emballes toutes ces couches de pure connerie et tu les présente sous la forme de la-phrase-qui-tue-et-a-laquelle-on-ne-peut-jamais-répondre-quoi-qu'il-arrive-tellement-on-a-été-ruiné avec un joli nœud par dessus et cela te donne "ok boomer", la massue ultime censée te rappeler que tu n'as le droit de rien dire tant tu es ensuqué dans tes privilèges, te laisser contrit et si honteux de ta propre existence qu'un suicide rapide apparait comme la seule solution envisageable.

Mais cette accumulation de stupidité permettant au quidam moyen de gouter à la notion d'infini n'était pas suffisante, non. En plus de tout cela on utilise aussi "ok boomer" pour répondre à des gens qui ne sont ni de près ni de loin des baby boomers. T'as le droit à une couche supplémentaire quand des non-américains l'utilisent, vers l'infini et au-delà.

Tout ceci pour dire que quand tu lis cette phrase, tu peux fort légitimement supposer que le Q.I. de la personne qui l'écrit se compte sur les doigts d'une main. Sauf bien sur si c'est dit de manière ironique, une subversion ou réappropriation du _meme_. Là c'est encore pire en fait.

----------


## Seymos

::wub::

----------


## azruqh

Halte à la politisation du topic !

----------


## pierrecastor

@ Grosnours

Ok bo...

Ok boom...

Ok...

Nan, même ironiquement, je peux pas.  ::O: 

Et merci pour ces explications détaillées qui confirme ce que j'avais survolée de loin.

----------


## Howii

> De près aussi je te rassure.
> 
> Cela part du postulat de base que tous les baby boomers sont d'immondes personnes qui ont exploité, pollué, profité comme des gorets durant toute leur vie active et sont désormais résolument opposés à tout changement.
> Ensuite cela embraie sur le fait que, se complaisant dans leur noirceur, lesdits baby boomers ne cessent de reprocher à la génération actuelle (les fameux millenials) leur manque de tout (envie, passion, indépendance, etc) comparé à ceux que eux faisaient dans leur jeunesse.
> Enfin cela considère comme établi que les-dits millenials sont tous victimes d'un marché de l'emploi morose, de salaires faméliques, d'un environnement bientôt post-apocalyptique et j'en passe et des meilleurs, faisant de chaucun d'entre eux de véritables martyrs auprès desquels Sainte Blandine fait figure d'aimable amateure.
> Tu emballes toutes ces couches de pure connerie et tu les présente sous la forme de la-phrase-qui-tue-et-a-laquelle-on-ne-peut-jamais-répondre-quoi-qu'il-arrive-tellement-on-a-été-ruiné avec un joli nœud par dessus et cela te donne "ok boomer", la massue ultime censée te rappeler que tu n'as le droit de rien dire tant tu es ensuqué dans tes privilèges, te laisser contrit et si honteux de ta propre existence qu'un suicide rapide apparait comme la seule solution envisageable.
> 
> Mais cette accumulation de stupidité permettant au quidam moyen de gouter à la notion d'infini n'était pas suffisante, non. En plus de tout cela on utilise aussi "ok boomer" pour répondre à des gens qui ne sont ni de près ni de loin des baby boomers. T'as le droit à une couche supplémentaire quand des non-américains l'utilisent, vers l'infini et au-delà.
> 
> Tout ceci pour dire que quand tu lis cette phrase, tu peux fort légitimement supposer que le Q.I. de la personne qui l'écrit se compte sur les doigts d'une main. Sauf bien sur si c'est dit de manière ironique, une subversion ou réappropriation du _meme_. Là c'est encore pire en fait.


Ok boomer

----------


## Aghora

Je croyais qu'il fallait être neutre et objectif ?
https://www.lemonde.fr/m-le-mag/arti...0_4500055.html

----------


## Jeckhyl

> De près aussi je te rassure.
> 
> Cela part du postulat de base que tous les baby boomers sont d'immondes personnes qui ont exploité, pollué, profité comme des gorets durant toute leur vie active et sont désormais résolument opposés à tout changement.
> Ensuite cela embraie sur le fait que, se complaisant dans leur noirceur, lesdits baby boomers ne cessent de reprocher à la génération actuelle (les fameux millenials) leur manque de tout (envie, passion, indépendance, etc) comparé à ceux que eux faisaient dans leur jeunesse.
> Enfin cela considère comme établi que les-dits millenials sont tous victimes d'un marché de l'emploi morose, de salaires faméliques, d'un environnement bientôt post-apocalyptique et j'en passe et des meilleurs, faisant de chaucun d'entre eux de véritables martyrs auprès desquels Sainte Blandine fait figure d'aimable amateure.
> Tu emballes toutes ces couches de pure connerie et tu les présente sous la forme de la-phrase-qui-tue-et-a-laquelle-on-ne-peut-jamais-répondre-quoi-qu'il-arrive-tellement-on-a-été-ruiné avec un joli nœud par dessus et cela te donne "ok boomer", la massue ultime censée te rappeler que tu n'as le droit de rien dire tant tu es ensuqué dans tes privilèges, te laisser contrit et si honteux de ta propre existence qu'un suicide rapide apparait comme la seule solution envisageable.
> 
> Mais cette accumulation de stupidité permettant au quidam moyen de gouter à la notion d'infini n'était pas suffisante, non. En plus de tout cela on utilise aussi "ok boomer" pour répondre à des gens qui ne sont ni de près ni de loin des baby boomers. T'as le droit à une couche supplémentaire quand des non-américains l'utilisent, vers l'infini et au-delà.
> 
> Tout ceci pour dire que quand tu lis cette phrase, tu peux fort légitimement supposer que le Q.I. de la personne qui l'écrit se compte sur les doigts d'une main. Sauf bien sur si c'est dit de manière ironique, une subversion ou réappropriation du _meme_. Là c'est encore pire en fait.


 :Prey:

----------


## Hippolyte

Les vieux qui n'aiment pas qu'on se foute d'eux. Ça a tout les avantages mais ça pleure pour une phrase de deux mots.
Vous nous salopez tout, on paie votre retraite, mais on ne peut pas vous charrier.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Cela part du postulat de base que tous les baby boomers sont d'immondes personnes qui ont exploité, pollué, profité comme des gorets durant toute leur vie active et sont désormais résolument opposés à tout changement.


Alors que les générations suivantes, on est irréprochables.  :^_^: 
J'imaginais un truc plus spécifiquement lié à la politique, merci pour l'explication. 

J'ai juste un problème avec l'anti-americanisme, on a pas besoin d'eux pour être cons, on se débrouille très bien en France.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Alors que les générations suivantes, on est irréprochables. 
> J'imaginais un truc plus spécifiquement lié à la politique, merci pour l'explication.


C'est complètement lié à la politique.
Et il y a des arguments pertinents à reprocher aux baby boomers, dans ce que liste Gronours.

Mais la résurgence actuelle des articles* qui dénoncent leur patrimoine, leur responsabilité dans le réchauffement climatique ou les inégalités que la démographie crée et surtout créera pour les retraites, en parallèle de ce meme qui contient et rappelle les reproches, donne l'impression que c'est à la mode, voire une propagande concertée (mais dans quel but ?).


*dans l'actu, pas dans CPC

----------


## Hippolyte

Je dirais surtout que les "boomers" ont bien plus la capacité de répondre à ces accusations, ce qui donne cette impression que c'est un sujet d'importance. 
Y a pas mal d'autres catégories sur lesquelles on tape et qui n'ont pas les moyens de se défendre.
Là à en entendre certains, les boomers sont persécutés, mais je vais donner une aide pour survivre dans le monde moderne : être dans le "trending" des réseaux sociaux ne dure qu'un temps. Tout va bien, ne vous inquiétez pas.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> C'est complètement lié à la politique.


Oui mais je n'imaginais pas ces histoires de patrimoine, réchauffement etc... Je dis plus politique dans le sens vraiment dans les urnes. Moins global quoi. 




> Et il y a des arguments pertinents à reprocher aux baby boomers, dans ce que liste Gronours.


Bien sûr mais justement. Est ce qu'on aurait fait autrement ? Bien sûr que non. 
Et est ce qu'on a vraiment changé, est-ce qu'on fait mieux ? Je n'en ai pas l'impression.

----------


## Howii

> Je dirais surtout que les "boomers" ont bien plus la capacité de répondre à ces accusations, ce qui donne cette impression que c'est un sujet d'importance. 
> Y a pas mal d'autres catégories sur lesquelles on tape et qui n'ont pas les moyens de se défendre.
> Là à en entendre certains, les boomers sont persécutés, mais je vais donner une aide pour survivre dans le monde moderne : être dans le "trending" des réseaux sociaux ne dure qu'un temps. Tout va bien, ne vous inquiétez pas.


Est-ce que tu peux expliquer "trending" pour les plus de 60 qui nous lisent ?

----------


## Grosnours

> Mais la résurgence actuelle des articles* qui dénoncent leur patrimoine, leur responsabilité dans le réchauffement climatique ou les inégalités que la démographie crée et surtout créera pour les retraites, en parallèle de ce meme qui contient et rappelle les reproches, donne l'impression que c'est à la mode, voire une propagande concertée (mais dans quel but ?).
> 
> 
> *dans l'actu, pas dans CPC


Les boucs émissaires c'est un vieux concept qui marche du tonnerre. La preuve ici-même où le topic semble rempli d'opprimés en tout genre portés par la noble cause de guerroyer contre leurs aînés maléfiques. Alors qu'en fait il y a sur ce forum à peu près autant de baby boomers que de vierges dans un harem.
Si cela fonctionne ici, tu peux imaginer comment cela peut marcher du feu de Dieu ailleurs dans un contexte plus large.

"Allez les jeunes, allez caillasser les retraités qui joignent à peine les deux bouts et vous prennent (à juste titre) pour des petits cons, ça vous occupera !".

----------


## Howii

En même temps si tu as 20 piges mais que les gens trouvent que tu parles comme un vieux réac', pose-toi des questions  ::ninja::

----------


## Erreur

> Ça va, ton Thanksgiving se passe bien ? Ou sinon tu peux essayer de ne pas bêtement singer les américains et leurs obsessions ataviques telles que le concept fumeux de génération à la con.
> Tu prends un peu pour tout le monde, mais rien ne m’agace plus que cette importation purement artificielle de lubies américaines dans des conversations où elles n'ont pas grand chose à faire. Donc non les millenials ne sont pas nés très exactement entre 1982 et 1995, les millenials c'est un concept de merde. Comme les générations X, Y, Z, W ou autres. C'est une explication facile, paresseuse et fausse qui permet de faire des généralisations à peu de frais et d'opposer gratuitement des gens qui n'ont rien demandé. Le degré zéro de la sociologie de masse.
> 
> Cela ne veut pas dire que les différences inter-générationnelles n'existent pas, mais qu'elles ne sont pas l'alpha et l'oméga permettant de tout expliquer. Tu as bien souvent bien plus de différences entre membres d'une même "génération" qu'entre membres de générations différentes, l'âge seul est un marqueur d'une bêtise confondante.


Oui, voilà, il suffit d'ailleurs de mettre "noirs", "juifs" ou autre chose de la même eau aux bons endroits pour s’apercevoir que ... ce genre de généralités est toujours aussi ineptes ...

----------


## Praetor

> Oui, voilà, il suffit d'ailleurs de mettre "noirs", "juifs" ou autre chose de la même eau aux bons endroits pour s’apercevoir que ... ce genre de généralités est toujours aussi ineptes ...


Essayons:




> Je dirais surtout que les "*juifs*" ont bien plus la capacité de répondre à ces accusations, ce qui donne cette impression que c'est un sujet d'importance. 
> Y a pas mal d'autres catégories sur lesquelles on tape et qui n'ont pas les moyens de se défendre.
> Là à en entendre certains, les *juifs* sont persécutés, mais je vais donner une aide pour survivre dans le monde moderne : être dans le "trending" des réseaux sociaux ne dure qu'un temps. Tout va bien, ne vous inquiétez pas.


Effectivement, ça aurait fait fureur dans les années 30  ::ninja::

----------


## elftor

> fureur dans les années 30


 :Popcorn:

----------


## Brokenail22

Le sujet dérive un peu mais pour lui redonner un peu de légèreté, bande de dégénérés, je vous propose le lien suivant :

https://ruinmyweek.com/funny/milleni...mers-facebook/

Ce sont des jeunes qui se moquent des baby-boomers et de leur curieuse manière d'utiliser les réseaux sociaux. C'est bon enfant et c'est aussi ça, *ok boomer*.

----------


## Praetor

> Le sujet dérive un peu mais pour lui redonner un peu de légèreté, bande de dégénérés, je vous propose le lien suivant :
> 
> https://ruinmyweek.com/funny/milleni...mers-facebook/
> 
> Ce sont des jeunes qui se moquent des baby-boomers et de leur curieuse manière d'utiliser les réseaux sociaux. C'est bon enfant et c'est aussi ça, *ok boomer*.


C'est caricatural. Regarde VF, tu trouves qu'il ne sait pas utiliser internet?
C'est tout aussi con que de caricaturer les millenials en demeurés incapable de décoller leurs nez de leurs smartphones.

----------


## ducon

> C'est caricatural. Regarde VF, tu trouves qu'il ne sait pas utiliser internet?
> C'est tout aussi con que de caricaturer les millenials en demeurés incapable de décoller leurs nez de leurs smartphones.


Et qui sont des brêles en informatique (même Scratch, ça les perturbe).  :X1:

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> Ça va, ton Thanksgiving se passe bien ? Ou sinon tu peux essayer de ne pas bêtement singer les américains et leurs obsessions ataviques telles que le concept fumeux de génération à la con.
> Tu prends un peu pour tout le monde, mais rien ne m’agace plus que cette importation purement artificielle de lubies américaines dans des conversations où elles n'ont pas grand chose à faire. Donc non les millenials ne sont pas nés très exactement entre 1982 et 1995, les millenials c'est un concept de merde. Comme les générations X, Y, Z, W ou autres. C'est une explication facile, paresseuse et fausse qui permet de faire des généralisations à peu de frais et d'opposer gratuitement des gens qui n'ont rien demandé. Le degré zéro de la sociologie de masse.
> 
> Cela ne veut pas dire que les différences inter-générationnelles n'existent pas, mais qu'elles ne sont pas l'alpha et l'oméga permettant de tout expliquer. Tu as bien souvent bien plus de différences entre membres d'une même "génération" qu'entre membres de générations différentes, l'âge seul est un marqueur d'une bêtise confondante.


Ton message s'applique plus à Vectra qu'à jaycie finalement. C'est Vectra qui balance de grosses généralités sur "une génération qui n'a rien apporté”

----------


## Howii

> C'est caricatural. Regarde VF, tu trouves qu'il ne sait pas utiliser internet?
> C'est tout aussi con que de caricaturer les millenials en demeurés incapable de décoller leurs nez de leurs smartphones.


Tu dis ça parce que t'es suisse !

----------


## Praetor

> Tu dis ça parce que t'es suisse !


Modobell pour insulte, ton compte est bon!

----------


## Kimuji

L'opposition des générations sert de bouc émissaire et de distraction pour éviter de mettre en cause un système ou des idéologies: les retraites et le système de santé se cassent la gueule? C'est à cause de ces putains de boomer qui ont vécu au dessus de leurs moyens! L'économie stagne? C'est à cause de ces millenials gâtés enfants rois qui restent chez leurs parents comme des gros attardés (et donc responsables de la crise du logement) et qui consomment pas vu qu'ils refusent de bosser! Aux USA millenial a aussi tendance à se confondre avec jeune bobo gaucho et hipster, le millenial conservateur ne se voyant pas comme un millenial mais comme une personne éclairée qui s'est détachée des tares de sa génération.

----------


## Big Bear

Sauf que ceux qui étaient enfant pendant les années 80s, ont fait naître le jeu vidéo. Ce sont eux qui l'ont découvert, qui l'ont fait grandir, qui l'ont porté au-delà des simples loisirs de type laser-game ou kart, car ce sont eux qui y ont principalement joué, alors que la société réduisait ça à un simple loisir pour enfant comme les autres. 

Ils connaissent le jeu vidéo depuis l'Amstrad CPC 464, pas depuis la super-nintendo ou la megadrive, encore moins depuis la Playstation. Ils connaissent parfaitement les tendances du média, ils sont devenus le média.

Désolé pour ceux qui arrivent après, mais il faut s'essuyer les pieds en entrant.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Sauf que ceux qui étaient enfant pendant les années 80s, ont fait naître le jeu vidéo. Ce sont eux qui l'ont découvert, qui l'ont fait grandir, qui l'ont porté au-delà des simples loisirs de type laser-game ou kart, car ce sont eux qui y ont principalement joué, alors que la société réduisait ça à un simple loisir pour enfant comme les autres. 
> 
> Ils connaissent le jeu vidéo depuis l'Amstrad CPC 464, pas depuis la super-nintendo ou la megadrive, encore moins depuis la Playstation. Ils connaissent parfaitement les tendances du média, ils sont devenus le média.
> 
> Désolé pour ceux qui arrivent après, mais il faut s'essuyer les pieds en entrant.


Ça ne dit pas où tu veux en venir.

----------


## Praetor

> Ça ne dit pas où tu veux en venir.


Nulle part, c’est du Big Bear, à côté de la plaque. Ça parle d’une opposition Baby-boomers/Millenials et il vient parler de la génération X qui n’a rien à voir dans l’histoire  ::P:

----------


## Howii

> Ils connaissent parfaitement les tendances du média, ils sont devenus le média.


Ou alors ils sont complètement à la ramasse  ::ninja::

----------


## vectra

> Je comprends le sens et je l'ai utilisé pour faire chier vectra.


J'ai bien compris, et j'ai relancé le truc exprès pour faire chier absolument tout le monde (avec encore plus de succès qu'espéré).
Faut dire que, juste avant, on m'avait sorti l'expression sur le topic des anime pour justifier la normalisation des penchants pédophiles. Juste non.

GG à Gronours pour sa présentation du concept, on touche vraiment l'essence du phénomène dans sa description.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai juste un problème avec l'anti-americanisme, on a pas besoin d'eux pour être cons, on se débrouille très bien en France.


Ce qui est terrible, c'est de voir les sciences sociales françaises importer "comme un humoriste de chez Djamel" les concepts les plus fumeux des sciences sociales américaines, dont il a été établi que c'était de la merde pure sans aucun fondement ni méthodologie. Le tout sur fond d'addiction pathologique aux réseaux sociaux bien entendu. L'absinthe, ça avait un peu plus de gueule et ça donnait de meilleurs résultats...

----------


## vectra

> Ton message s'applique plus à Vectra qu'à jaycie finalement. C'est Vectra qui balance de grosses généralités sur "une génération qui n'a rien apporté”


Quand on utilise des raccourcis de merde, on ramasse sa merde. Gronours a expliqué bien au-delà de mes espérances à quels antagonismes renvoient ce genre d'expression. 
Plus généralement, je pense que c'est un moyen commode pour une certaine génération d'intervenir dans un débat sans faire de phrases, juste parce qu'il n'y a pas de 'pouce bas' d'implémenté.

----------


## Aghora

> Quand on utilise des raccourcis de merde, on ramasse sa merde. Gronours a expliqué bien au-delà de mes espérances à quels antagonismes renvoient ce genre d'expression. 
> Plus généralement, je pense que c'est un moyen commode pour une certaine génération d'intervenir dans un débat sans faire de phrases, juste parce qu'il n'y a pas de 'pouce bas' d'implémenté.


Il a rien expliqué du tout, il s'est contenté de rager, nuance.

Et oui, desfois on a pas envie de se faire chier à expliquer à quel point le point de vue d'untel est biaisé par son vécu, son expérience, ses conditions. Comme en plus ton interlocuteur est méprisant et ignorant, on s'emmerde plus, on perd plus notre temps. Un "Ok boomer" est suffisant pour dire "tes arguments [quand y en a] ne sont pas représentatifs de la réalité et ta morale condescendante est à côté de la plaque en plus d'être malvenue donc la ferme". Comme le post de Grosnours qui s'est pris un Ok boomer dans la gueule, bien mérité.

Et toi aussi poses toi des questions, parce que t'es en train de filer un très mauvais coton, pour ce que ça vaut.

----------


## vectra

> pour ce que ça vaut.


 :;): 

Je ne me permets pas de faire des raccourcis générationnels si ça peut te rassurer. L'âge seul ne suffit pas à rallier et fédérer une communauté, et c'est fort heureux -n'en déplaise aux tenants de cette déplorable maxime. Mais cette maxime porte une logique communautaire mortifère, qui justement semble impensable dans la bouche des jeunes   (?) qui la manient. Surtout quand observé par de vrais vieux boomers qui ont 'bourlingué' dans leur jeunesse.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il a rien expliqué du tout, il s'est contenté de rager, nuance.


Je trouve que c'est une analyse très approfondie et exacte des implications et sous-entendus que porte la maxime.
Les mots on un sens, mais visiblement les tenants de la maxime n'ont plus ni mots, ni réflexion. Ceci dit, c'est faire trop d'honneur à un simple retweet devenu mème, et dont on n'entendra plus parler dans quelques mois.

----------


## Aghora

C'est dans l'air du temps. On croise le même type de maxime pour ce qui concerne les luttes féministes, antiracistes, LGBT (le fameux "mâle blanc cis-het" qui n'a pas à discuter de l'origine des soucis des femmes, des noirs etc). C'est vrai aussi que ça vient de la pire socio US.
Mais pour autant c'est pas totalement faux non plus, c'est ce que je voulais dire.
Rien qu'à l'instant, je viens de voir un sondage sur la grève du 5 (pas de débat dessus SVP), la majorité des 65 ans et + sont contre...le *sentiment* d'une génération qui s'intéresse qu'à sa gueule est quand même justifié à la lumière de cet exemple.

----------


## Molina

> Quand on utilise des raccourcis de merde, on ramasse sa merde. Gronours a expliqué bien au-delà de mes espérances à quels antagonismes renvoient ce genre d'expression. 
> Plus généralement, je pense que c'est un moyen commode pour une certaine génération d'intervenir dans un débat sans faire de phrases, juste parce qu'il n'y a pas de 'pouce bas' d'implémenté.


Bof, pas vraiment, il évacue d'un revers de main plein de problématique du vieillissement de la population. Mais bon. C'est pas le sujet du topic, et il y a beaucoup de mauvaise foi de part et d'autres.

----------


## Laya

Pour les faits (parce que c'est mieux que la rage), aux états unis la classe populaire perd dans la répartition du pouvoir d'achat depuis les années 80.



On est d'ailleurs assez loin du salaire minimum maximum.


Contrairement à l'Europe il y a donc probablement une différence de niveau de vie des nouvelles générations qui se partagent de moins en moins du gâteau des US (parce que les jeunes sont souvent de ceux qui sont le plus soumis au chômage et aux emplois précaires). Il n'est donc pas réellement étonnant que ça soit la bas qu'émerge ce genre d'expression.
Si elle parait peu flatteuse et probablement stérile il serait stupide de nier les conditions qui ont fait naître l'expression qui sont bien réelles elles.

----------


## vectra

>Aghora: Ca semble totalement illogique, y compris au vu d'éléments récents.

Mais ouais, l'âge aussi, ça n'aide pas tellement les idées progressistes, pour la simple raison qu'on a tous été de gauche dans notre jeunesse et qu'on a parfois envie de voir le reste, ou d'observer le monde avec les yeux des autres. Et les logiques d'agression envers les vioques les mettent en position défensive sur leur bilan, forcément.

Perso, je ne suis pas convaincu qu'ils aient tellement eu la belle vie: le plein emploi OK, mais pour quels boulots et à quelles conditions? Avec quel accès aux études? On peut aller loin par là, rien qu'avec des anecdotes de ma famille que j'ai pas forcément envie de détailler ici. Je pense qu'on n'a plus les perspectives qu'avaient les boomers devant eux, mais on a bénéficié dès notre naissance de ce qu'ils ont construit, alors qu'eux sont nés dans le champ de ruines de l'après-guerre et des privations.

----------


## LaVaBo

> mais on a bénéficié dès notre naissance de ce qu'ils ont construit, alors qu'eux sont nés dans le champ de ruines de l'après-guerre et des privations.


On nous promet guerres, maladies, privations et compagnie d'ici quelques décennies, à une échelle jamais vue. 
Les gens ont globalement commencé à se rendre compte de la réalité du réchauffement autour de notre naissance, et des problèmes que ça va engendrer.

----------


## Molina

> On nous promet guerres, maladies, privations et compagnie d'ici quelques décennies, à une échelle jamais vue. 
> Les gens ont globalement commencé à se rendre compte de la réalité du réchauffement autour de notre naissance, et des problèmes que ça va engendrer.


Voilà. Et c'est pas la même chose de dire à une population "On reçu un chèque de tonton Sam, on va tout reconstruire et chacun va y participer. On a tout à faire les gars, on se retrousse les manches !" que "On a plus d'argent les mecs, faudra être aussi compétitif que les chinois et encore, c'est pas gagner. Bisou".

----------


## Howii

Laya et ses graphiques légendaires <3

----------


## LaVaBo

> Les gens ont globalement commencé à se rendre compte de la réalité du réchauffement autour de notre naissance, et des problèmes que ça va engendrer.


Erratum : je dis "réchauffement", mais c'est plus global que ça, plutôt "problémes liés à l'environnement", avec aussi la pollution, l'épuisement des ressources fossiles, etc

----------


## Wulfstan

> Pour les faits (parce que c'est mieux que la rage), aux états unis la classe populaire perd dans la répartition du pouvoir d'achat depuis les années 80.


Et ça se ressent énormément dans la répartition de la richesse globale entre les différentes générations (au moins aux US) :



Federal Reserve : Distribution of Household Wealth in the U.S. since 1989

----------


## Bah

> C'est caricatural. Regarde VF, tu trouves qu'il ne sait pas utiliser internet?


VF il est pas baby boomer, ils est dinosaure.

----------


## Molina

> Et ça se ressent énormément dans la répartition de la richesse globale entre les différentes générations (au moins aux US) :
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2019/12/02/1ede...8c6f9b31f9.jpg
> 
> Federal Reserve : Distribution of Household Wealth in the U.S. since 1989


Après c'est vrai que perso, ce sont surtout la génération "X" qui me  fait mal au cœur. C'est la génération qui a joué le jeu jusqu'au bout, mais dont le futur est très très sombre (notamment en termes de retraite et de protection sociale). En plus, ils avaient un marché de l’emploi à chier durant leur vie (et ça va continuer jusqu'à leur retraite). 

La chance des milléniale, c'est qu'ils vont passer un mauvais moment pendant leur apogée économique et social.

----------


## Big Bear

> Nulle part, c’est du Big Bear, à côté de la plaque. Ça parle d’une opposition Baby-boomers/Millenials et il vient parler de la génération X qui n’a rien à voir dans l’histoire


Pas totalement.

L'appartenance à une famille ne dépend pas du sang qui coule dans les veines, mais de celui qu'on est prêt à verser pour la protéger. 

Ceux qui aime VRAIMENT le jeu vidéo, sont ceux qui y jouent. Pas ceux qui participent à la guignolerie permanente de Twitter et de la posture. Le média jeu vidéo ne servira pas de tremplin pour quelques opportunistes de se faire mousser/d'engranger des plus-values. Hollywood est tombé comme ça, depuis le MCU et les rachats monopolistiques par Disney. Ça n'arrivera pas dans le jeu vidéo.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Et ça se ressent énormément dans la répartition de la richesse globale entre les différentes générations (au moins aux US) :
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2019/12/02/1ede...8c6f9b31f9.jpg
> 
> Federal Reserve : Distribution of Household Wealth in the U.S. since 1989


Le graphique prend en compte le fait que les générations précédentes sont forcément plus avancés au niveau de la situation sociale ? En général on palpe plus à 50 ans qu'à 20 ans en sortant de l'école (toutes choses égales par ailleurs). Sans compter le nombre de personnes qui composent chaque generation, est ce que ça a aussi été pris ne compte ?

Je suis pas très clair mais je pense que vous avez saisis l'idée.  ::P:

----------


## pierrecastor

> Ça n'arrivera pas dans le jeu vidéo.


Ah ?

----------


## Wulfstan

> Le graphique prend en compte le fait que les générations précédentes sont forcément plus avancés au niveau de la situation sociale ?


Non, ce sont des données brutes, quelle génération détient quelle proportion à quel instant donné.

Par contre tu peux comparer toi-même (vu que les définitions de ces générations s'accordent généralement sur des fourchettes de 17 à 18 ans) les Millenials en 2018 avec les Gen X en 2000, ou les Gen X en 2018 avec les Boomers en 2000 et voir qu'à âge moyen équivalent de la génération, la différence est quand même nette.

----------


## Pierronamix

Edit : Nope.

Le résumé de Sebum était très juste n'était que ça, un résumé. Si vous trouvez que ça ne couvre pas tout en détail c'est normal. Also, si vous êtes encore persuadé qu'il n'y avait aucun lien entre l'extreme droite et le Gamergate, vous avez vécu au fond d'une bouteille pendant les 4 dernières années.

Si vous souhaitez plus d'info, Chapo Trap House en a parlé, et sinon Innunendo Studios a fait une série de vidéo sur le sujet.

----------


## vectra

> Si vous souhaitez plus d'info, Chapo Trap House en a parlé, et sinon Innunendo Studios a fait une série de vidéo sur le sujet.


C'est clair qu'à côté de ça, les pilliers de comptoirs et leurs analyses éthyliques n'ont qu'à bien se tenir  ::ninja::

----------


## Pierronamix

> C'est clair qu'à côté de ça, les pilliers de comptoirs et leurs analyses éthyliques n'ont qu'à bien se tenir


Ah bah c'est plus détaillé et renseigné ouais.  ::P:

----------


## vectra

C'était du sarcasme

----------


## Pierronamix

> C'était du sarcasme


Je sais mais je maintiens. (Bon pour Chapo ils sont évidemment assez caustiques, mais ça les empêche d'avoir une bonne lecture des événements)

----------


## Kornog

> Bon, et tu veux en venir où ? L’intersectionnalité n’est pas non plus ma tasse de thé.


Mais l’auteur de la thèse  Shane N. Snyder oui (***) il cite une trentaine de fois cette notion dans son exposé . Donc c’est une cheville (ou un biais, tout dépend du point de vue  ::P: ) dans la construction de son discours.


Bien sur je n’ai pas tout lu sa thèse (je n’ai pas besoin de cale pour un meuble  ::P: ) mais je me suis surtout attardé sur la partie traitant l’identité du fameux « gamers » (_« the game consumer identity »_ p41). Dont d’ailleurs on va retrouver quelques citations dans l’article de LFS. Outre un acharnement sur l’œuvre Ready Player One qui laisserait sous tendre que le jeu vidéo a été uniquement « bâtie pour plaire aux homme blancs ». Je ne vais pas parler du roman puisque je n’ai pas lu mais plutôt du film (que j’ai vraiment apprécié mais ce n’est pas la question) que l’auteur S. N. Snyder semble également taxé des même travers … 
Dans ce cas je pense qu’on a sans doute pas dû voir le même film : à part notre héros qui peut être vilipendé parce que homme blanc ci-hétéro et également le joueurs hard core gamers mais qui est le plus souvent tournés en dérision (entre le petit ami de la tante du héros ou un des sbires de l’antagoniste joué par T. J. Miller); on peut passer sinon en revue les personnages principaux de l’histoire :  la love interest du héro qui a ses propres motivations et qui est tout sauf une potiche ou un faire-valoir, ses différents amis tous issues de la diversité et surtout son/sa meilleur ami d’origine afro-américaine a un genre et une orientation sexuel pas forcément très déterminés (vous savez ces « vecteurs de libérations » ou les fictions (…) tournées vers les possible et les devenirs » que nous cite LFS dans son dossier)  et ce petit monde semble avoir les même occupations virtuelles dans le film sans se remettre en question sur le fait que leur activité est apparemment genrée (où que cela choque le sens commun du spectateur lambda)
Bien sûr je comprends que l’auteur nous parle de cible marketing mais avec ce raisonnement on peut également dire que quasiment tous les sports ont également été conçu en vue de satisfaire cette même cible de « l’homme blanc » (et dans ce cas je pense que les joueuses de football féminin et leurs supporteurs emmerdent sérieusement ces idéologues et une bonne partie de l’humanité en fait de même) 


Mais surtout dans cette partie c’est une étude statistique, la seule citée d’ailleurs, William T. Howe, Dalaki Jym Livingston, and Sun Kyong Lee, “Concerning Gamer Identity: An Examination of Individual Factors Associated With Accepting the Label of Gamer,”First Monday 24, no. 3 (2019). qui a attirée mon attention et qui permet de conclure selon l’auteur le fait que nos fameux joueurs s’identifiant comme « Gamer » serait  un "homme blanc" _(« research into gamer communities supports the notion that most of the contemporary consumer population of people who explicitly identify as gamers are white men»)_

Il y a une batterie de tests statistiques où je ne me suis pas trop attardé dessus (mes années de fac sont assez loin, mais çà peut sans doute attirer les afficionados du forum) mais qui me donne surtout l’impression de vouloir noyer le poisson puisque en regardant de plus près l’échantillon évalué on peut mettre quelques doutes sur la pertinence de l’étude. Celui-ci est tous sauf représentatif selon moi : la taille de l’échantillon N=476 (c’est bien peu pour un loisir qui draine autant d’adeptes) les âges (on tourne autour de 21 ans, mais où est donc la pyramide des âges) les classes sociales (c’est de l’étudiant) et bien sur notre représentation ethnique avec ces dénominations made in USA (il y a 394 individus identifiés comme « blancs »  sur les 476, c’est à peine 80% de la population de l’étude) je pourrais même retoquer le caractérisation du sexe (56.3% de filles) qui est en fait lié au biais de la représentativité des âges. Grosso modo j'ai l'impression d'avoir une étude sur les étudiants américains essentiellement issu de la population blanche qui jouent au jeux vidéo et non pas une étude exhaustive sur tous les joueurs au usa (qui aurait été sans doute plus pertinent...) 

Dans sa thèse, à part me rapporter que certains forums de reddit/4chan/8chan sont peuplés de jeunes « hommes blancs », raciste et qui sont également des gros joueurs rien ne permet de montrer sérieusement (dans le cas contraire c’est bien maigre) s’il y a une corrélation entre les joueurs s’identifiant comme « Gamers » et une appartenance à un groupe ethnique particulier et/ou défendant une conception racialiste. Je ne trouve pas d’élément pertinent dans cette partie de l'exposé qui permette de penser que cette définition de « Gamers » proposée par celui-ci puisse être étendue ou généralisée au-delà du cercle des membres des forums sus nommés que celui-ci a étudié. Après je suis tout ouïe si on me fournit des arguments plus valable. 


Néanmoins, l’auteur me semble plus motivé à adapter la réalité suivant son prisme idéologique; observer puis en tirer des conclusions en conséquences, n’est-ce pas cela la démarche scientifique ? 
Mais objectivité et sérendipité (oui j’avais envie de caser le terme ::): ) ne semble pas vraiment être des notions très claires en sciences sociales (non je corrige dans ce type de sciences sociales, je ne veux pas insulter les gens sérieux)

----------


## Nilsou

> Bref, comme je l'avais dit dans l'autre thread, j'aime bien lire mon magazine de zoeufs vidéos quand il me parle de zoeufs vidéos, et j'aime bien lire mon magazine politique lorsqu'il me parle de politique, mais quand l'un essaie de s'attaquer au champ d'expertise de l'autre, il le fait systématiquement de manière maladroite, partisane et, lâchons le mot même s'il peut paraître condescendant : ridicule.





> Ce qui est rigolo c'est justement que l'argumentation de l'article de Sebum repose sur le livre de la journaliste Angela Nagle (qui est Irlandaise donc d'origine européenne et non pas américaine contrairement à ce qui est écrit) _Kill all Normies: Online Culture Wars from 4chan and Tumblr to Trump and the Alt right_;
> or parmi les articles qu'elle a produit celle-ci semble beaucoup plus nuancée dans sa reflexion que l'article de LFS cf. article du monde diplomatique (et non vu que je suis un gros radin je n'ai pas pris d'abonnement pour le consulter entièrement ou voir pourrir ad vitam ma boite mail )


Plop, je n'ai pas du tout lu tout le topic, juste les quelques premières pages. Juste pour dire en citant ceci que c'est un peu mon ressenti en lisant canard PC récemment : 
- Pourtant sur le fond je devrais être d'accord avec eux, étant du même "bord" politique.
- Sauf qu'en réalité je trouve leurs articles maladroit et faisant des agglomérat facile ou ayant des problèmes théorique divers. 

Bref, Canard PC s'essaye à devenir le monde diplomatique, et s'en inspire d'ailleurs comme le note Kornog, sauf qu'ils n'en ont pas forcement les compétences ... 
De fait, ça tend facilement des perches à ceux qui sont du bord politique opposé, mais en plus c'est très frustrant à lire pour quelqu'un du même bord habitué à un socle politique théorique plus rigoureux.

Je dirais que l'un des problèmes majeurs des derniers CPC c'est que le soucis est exacerbé par le fait que les tests prennent désormais peu de place relativement au reste dans le magasine. Juste dans le CPC 399 il y a des pages et des pages de débats, d'analyse et même une double page d'ivan répondant à une accusation personnelle sur le fait d'avoir oui ou non une vision du jeux vidéo, ce qui perso m'a ->  ::O:  
De fait, les défauts des analyses, leur maladroitesse etc... ressortent violemment quand le magasine est composé en bonne proportion de ça ... et le tout dégage une impression orgueilleuse. 

Si les analyses étaient en nombre plus restreinte face aux tests de JV le problème serait amha bien moins visible et on pourrait s'en foutre un peu.

----------


## gatsu

> Mais objectivité et *sérendipité (oui j’avais envie de caser le terme)* ne semble pas vraiment être des notions très claires en sciences sociales (non je corrige dans ce type de sciences sociales, je ne veux pas insulter les gens sérieux)


Merki de l'avoir fait, je ne connaissais pas ce mot, je ne savais pas qu'il existait un mot pour désigner ce concept.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Outre un acharnement sur l’œuvre Ready Player One qui laisserait sous tendre que le jeu vidéo a été uniquement « bâtie pour plaire aux homme blancs ». Je ne vais pas parler du roman puisque je n’ai pas lu mais plutôt du film (que j’ai vraiment apprécié mais ce n’est pas la question) que l’auteur S. N. Snyder semble également taxé des même travers … 
> Dans ce cas je pense qu’on a sans doute pas dû voir le même film : à part notre héros qui peut être vilipendé parce que homme blanc ci-hétéro et également le joueurs hard core gamers mais qui est le plus souvent tournés en dérision (entre le petit ami de la tante du héros ou un des sbires de l’antagoniste joué par T. J. Miller); on peut passer sinon en revue les personnages principaux de l’histoire :  la love interest du héro qui a ses propres motivations et qui est tout sauf une potiche ou un faire-valoir, ses différents amis tous issues de la diversité et surtout son/sa meilleur ami d’origine afro-américaine a un genre et une orientation sexuel pas forcément très déterminés (vous savez ces « vecteurs de libérations » ou les fictions (…) tournées vers les possible et les devenirs » que nous cite LFS dans son dossier)  et ce petit monde semble avoir les même occupations virtuelles dans le film sans se remettre en question sur le fait que leur activité est apparemment genrée (où que cela choque le sens commun du spectateur lambda)


Je n'ai pas vu le film, mais lu le livre. Il m'a été fortement recommandé par des potes, mais spoiler : j'ai trouvé ça plat et bidon.

Ma critique, que j'avais posté dans le topic lecture de ce forum, est que ça semble avoir été écrit par un ado qui fait face à des difficultés, et imagine une histoire dans laquelle être un nerd de la culture des années 80 permet de sauver le monde, devenir un héros, et pécho.
Un fantasme de gamin frustré, et en soit pourquoi pas, écrire un bouquin est un exutoire préférable à sortir un fusil d'assaut dans une salle de classe, mais ça laissait peu de chance à la qualité de l'histoire.

----------


## ducon

> Bien sur je n’ai pas tout lu sa thèse (je n’ai pas besoin de cale pour un meuble ) mais je me suis surtout attardé sur la partie traitant l’identité du fameux « gamers » (_« the game consumer identity »_ p41). Dont d’ailleurs on va retrouver quelques citations dans l’article de LFS. Outre un acharnement sur l’œuvre Ready Player One qui laisserait sous tendre que le jeu vidéo a été *uniquement* « bâtie pour plaire aux homme blancs ». Je ne vais pas parler du roman puisque je n’ai pas lu mais plutôt du film (que j’ai vraiment apprécié mais ce n’est pas la question) que l’auteur S. N. Snyder semble également taxé des même travers …


Comment ça, uniquement ?
Non, pas uniquement mais les héros utilisés dans les jeux vidéo montrent bien quels sont les joueurs visés et cette tendance, qui n’est plus tout à fait d’actualité, continue par simple inertie.

----------


## Praetor

Même hors considérations marketing, si on crée quelque chose on va forcément avoir tendance à prendre des personnages qui nous ressemblent. Ne serait-ce que pour pouvoir s'y identifier. Je serais bien plus à l'aise pour raconter une histoire avec un héros occidental qu'africain par exemple, pas par racisme mais juste parce que je connais beaucoup mieux l'Occident et la façon dont un occidental se comporte.

Après les gros studios ont largement les moyens de créer n'importe quel personnage, s'ils veulent créer un personnage africain ils prennent des consultants. S'ils ne le font pas ça doit être une histoire de marketing. Si le héro est un homme blanc ça se vend probablement mieux, et c'est la seule chose qui les intéresse.

----------


## tenshu

> Bref, Canard PC s'essaye à devenir le monde diplomatique, et s'en inspire d'ailleurs comme le note Kornog


Tant mieux alors.




> De fait, ça tend facilement des perches à ceux qui sont du bord politique opposé, mais en plus c'est très frustrant à lire pour quelqu'un du même bord habitué à un socle politique théorique plus rigoureux.


Tant mieux aussi, si ça pouvait en décider quelques uns à prendre le large ...

----------


## Brokenail22

> s’il y a une corrélation entre les joueurs s’identifiant comme « Gamers »


C'est quoi cette horreur ? Quel sens donnes-tu à ce truc ? 

Pour le reste, j'ai encore entendu ce week-end quelqu'un (qui ne joue pas aux jeux vidéo) m'expliquer que le succès du dernier jeu Star Wars prouvait bien que la communauté des joueurs (et des fans de Star Wars) était toxique car elle avait boudé les jeux précédents dont les personnages principaux étaient des femmes.

----------


## Pierronamix

@Tenshu tout pareil dit donc.  ::o:

----------


## Praetor

La gauche et son ouverture d'esprit, sa tolérance, etc.  ::P:

----------


## Pierronamix

> La gauche et son ouverture d'esprit, sa tolérance, etc.


Woah l'autre eh comme il y va !  ::o: 

EDIT : Allez tsais quoi grandeur d'ame, je vire la partie méchante de mon message, si c'est pas de gauche ça !

----------


## Herman Speed

Mon expertise en petit gris me permet de signaler qu'il y a un risque d'intempéries à base de TSAR BOMBA. (si certains continuent de s'envoyer des fions)



 RIP : Mon jouet : Le topic des scandales dans le monde du jeu vidéo - Exploitation, Sexe & Rock N'Troll

 Au revoir petit topic polarisé.  :Emo:

----------


## Nilsou

> Tant mieux alors.


Sauf qu'ils sont beaucoup moins rigoureux. Un argumentaire mal fagoté ne fait que donner des armes aux argumentaires contraires.
C'est pas pour rien que le Monde Diplo est une référence : ils ont une base théorique qui sous tends tout leurs articles qui est propre, stricte et sans lacune.

----------


## Kornog

> C'est quoi cette horreur ? Quel sens donnes-tu à ce truc ? 
> 
> Pour le reste, j'ai encore entendu ce week-end quelqu'un (qui ne joue pas aux jeux vidéo) m'expliquer que le succès du dernier jeu Star Wars prouvait bien que la communauté des joueurs (et des fans de Star Wars) était toxique car elle avait boudé les jeux précédents dont les personnages principaux étaient des femmes.


Bon çà va être un peu long... (tous les extraits proviennent de la p40 à 44 "the game consumer Identity" de la thèse de N. Snyder, le lien est dans le précédent post)




> “This idea of the constructed game consumer informs this entire project, as claiming to be a gamer enables GamerGate activists to both ignore the privileges afforded by whiteness and maleness and gives them permission to fulfill their color- and gender-blind mission statement.” 
> “This is because the “gamer,” or “consumer” is a monolithic figure strategically stripped of race, gender, and class, and therefore defaults to a white male."



Ce que je comprends c’est qu’en filigrane l’auteur essaye de nous dire c’est que La figure du « gamer » originalement marquetée selon lui pour plaire à l’homme blanc est consubstantiel de celui du suprémaciste blanc.
Le problème c’est que toute sa théorie est développée autour des forums reddit /r/gamerghazi et /r/KotakuInAction et essaye d’en élargir la portée (sans véritables arguments pertinents selon moi.)

Je prendrais encore le football pour expliquer mon point de vue. J’apprécie de prendre ce sport comme point de comparaison non pas que j’en suis amateur bien au contraire ; mais on a, bien que le football permette une meilleure reconnaissance sociale, un exemple d'activité/loisir où peut se mêler une passion extrême pouvant aller loin dans le fanatisme (Je me souviens plus jeune le film de Jean Pierre Mocky « A mort l’arbitre » m’avait notamment marqué à ce sujet)
Dans ce cas précis on aurait un sociologue ayant pu discuter avec un groupe de supporteurs pendant plusieurs semaines ou mois dans le PMU du coin (ce petit groupe constitué de quelques personnages un peu bas de front dans le style de celui des ultra des Boulogne Boys par exemple, ne pouvant représenté en aucun cas les comportements ou les opinions de l’entièreté de la tribune, néanmoins notre sociologue ne jugeant pas opportun d’aller relever d’autres témoignages ailleurs pour nuancer ses observations). 
A partir de « ses résultats » (et sans remise en cause de sa méthodologie) il aurait conclu que le milieu du football français était irrémédiablement gangrené par la peste brune et inévitablement on aurait eu un raccourci caricatural supporteurs=fascistes (Même si je ne nie pas qu’il y a sans doute quelques gros lourds présents dans les tribunes  ::ninja:: )


Je vais revenir encore sur l’exemple de Ready Player One, ou plutôt cette fameuse période des années 80 où aurait émergé notre figure du gamer. Car celle-ci semble revenir dans le discours de ces fameux forums comme la période bénite le temps des vrais jeux où ceux-ci était vraiment difficiles.




> “The resurgence of such nostalgia is no coincidence. Gamers of the 1980s, what Shaw terms the marketed-to audience, came of age only within the last few years. Much of the backlash against social justice in gaming cultures is connected to the kinds of games these self-
> described game consumers either canonize or reject. For /r/KotakuInAction and, to a lesser extent, /r/GamerGhazi, the emergent consumer identity is integral to determining what kinds of games make it into the canon. Often, the tenor of these online backlashes comes in the form of”


Je vais être condescendant mais j’ai l’impression d’avoir un « Millénial » qui me parle des jeux vidéo des années 80 avec tous ses a priori actuels (et idéologique) et aucune mise en contexte de l’époque. Celui-ci juge alors qu’il n’a même pas vécu cette période et les auteurs des sources que celui-ci peut citer n’ont probablement été joueurs/joueuses à cette époque ou étudier de manière sérieuse sur une quelconque population de gens concernés. 
Je les inviterais plutôt à regarder le film « King of kong » avec tous ses personnages tous plus croquignolesque (Billie Mitchell magnifique Chuck Norris d’opérette) qui permet de définir tellement mieux cette figure original du gamer apparu dans les années 80  (et qu’on est assez loin d’un barnum du KKK …) et comment la passion a pu animer ces personnes quand ils étaient enfants à cette époque, plutôt que de se baser sur des délires identitaires de jeunes un peu paumés 30 ans plus tard …

Je mets d’ailleurs l’excellente analyse du film dans Crossed par Karim Debbache pour ceux ou celles que çà pourrait intéresser.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaB8JBfE7DY

Puisque je suis sympa, je vais même leur donner des pistes de réflexion car j’ai été également jeune joueurs à cette époque. Les jeux étaient extrêmement dur pour des raisons pratiques : au départ soit parce qu’ils étaient court et dans le cas contraire les jeux auraient été fini en moins de 2 heures ou simplement la boucle de gameplay était répétitive et dans le cas contraire le joueur aller se faire chier au bout de 5 minutes.
Et surtout les jeux d’arcades, payant, pour que ce soit rentable le joueur moyen avait tout intérêt à perdre rapidement pour qu’il remette de la maille dans la machine (merci mémé  ::happy2:: ). La culture du highscore était un moyen psychologique pour encourager le joueur à rejouer.
Et pour contredire le fait que La plupart des titres ciblaient « l’homme blanc » car contrairement à aujourd’hui parmi les principaux acteurs du jeu vidéo il y avait les entreprises japonaises cf. Donckey Kong (cité plus haut) ou Pacman sur arcade ou Nintendo par la suite sur console de salon, sauf à imaginer les intentions cachées les plus farfelus (oh mon dieu les Japonais ces impérialistes qui ont voulu conquérir toute l’Asie sont les suppôts du suprémacisme blanc !). 
Et même aujourd’hui la plupart des jeux qui peuvent se réclamer de la culture Gamer sont souvent associés au Japon suffit juste de regarder les forums consacrés aux jeux From Sofware (même ici  ::ninja:: ) où c’est la foire du concours au kiki. Et puis globalement la culture gaming est également très présente en Asie sans pour autant observé les mêmes polémiques qu’aux usa …

----------


## gatsu

> Bon çà va être un peu long... (tous les extraits proviennent de la p40 à 44 "the game consumer Identity" de la thèse de N. Snyder, le lien est dans le précédent post)


Le plus incroyable dans cette histoire c'est que le mec a fait une thèse sur un sujet qui relève, à la seule lecture du titre, plus de l'étude marketing qu'autre chose. Trois ans de ta vie (en hypothèse basse) là dessus, c'est chaud quand même.

----------


## Seymos

> Mon expertise en petit gris me permet de signaler qu'il y a un risque d'intempéries à base de TSAR BOMBA. (si certains continuent de s'envoyer des fions)
> 
> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/18/8b...0ac03cc3d6.gif
> 
>  RIP : Mon jouet : Le topic des scandales dans le monde du jeu vidéo - Exploitation, Sexe & Rock N'Troll
> 
>  Au revoir petit topic polarisé.


Arrête de piquer mes gifs  :tired:

----------


## vectra

> Le plus incroyable dans cette histoire c'est que le mec a fait une thèse sur un sujet qui relève, à la seule lecture du titre, plus de l'étude marketing qu'autre chose. Trois ans de ta vie (en hypothèse basse) là dessus, c'est chaud quand même.


C'est un résumé de ce qui se passe dans les gender studies en particulier, et certains pans des sciences sociales américaines en général. C'est d'ailleurs considéré comme des diplômes de merde. Même leurs publis et leurs journaux sont factuellement de la merde (test célèbre il y a peu).
Dans le meilleur des cas, tu peux te faire embaucher comme conseiller / caution morale par une boîte qui tient à afficher son progressisme ou bien qui a récemment fait l'objet d'un scandale pour sexisme/harcèlement (etc). D'où, peut-être, le genre d'activité favorite de ces étudiants que d'orchestrer des shitstorm pour que leurs semblables aient une chance de trouver un emploi.

----------


## Nilsou

Ouais, mais pour avoir beaucoup côtoyé le milieu scientifique des sciences sociales en France : honnêtement, c'est un peu mieux mais c'est pas bien reluisant non plus ...  ::unsure::

----------


## gatsu

> C'est un résumé de ce qui se passe dans les gender studies en particulier, et certains pans des sciences sociales américaines en général. C'est d'ailleurs considéré comme des diplômes de merde. Même leurs publis et leurs journaux sont factuellement de la merde (test célèbre il y a peu).
> Dans le meilleur des cas, tu peux te faire embaucher comme conseiller / caution morale par une boîte qui tient à afficher son progressisme ou bien qui a récemment fait l'objet d'un scandale pour sexisme/harcèlement (etc). D'où, peut-être, le genre d'activité favorite de ces étudiants que d'orchestrer des shitstorm pour que leurs semblables aient une chance de trouver un emploi.


Ok, je ne suis pas ce que si fait aux EUA, je n'aime pas la socio/philo anglo-saxone.




> Ouais, mais pour avoir beaucoup côtoyé le milieu scientifique des sciences sociales en France : honnêtement, c'est un peu mieux mais c'est pas bien reluisant non plus ...


Je ne connais pas le milieu scientifique en France mais ça pose la question de l'encadrement des thèses. C'est un passage quasiment obligé pour l'enseignement notamment mais très honnêtement je reste assez perplexe là dessus. Peu de personnes ont le potentiel d'avoir une réelle valeur ajouté et de produire une thèse qui a du poids et d'apporter vraiment une nouveauté dans leur domaine de compétence (précision importante : je ne me considère pas du tout comme faisant partie de cette minorité au dessus du lot). 

Et franchement, rédiger une "thèse" comme celle de ce monsieur, sans offense pour lui, je pense qu'il vaut mieux s'abstenir en vérité et consacrer plus utilement son temps à lire des travaux rédigés par la minorité citée précédemment du moins à mon avis.

----------


## Howii

C'est pas si ouf la Snyder cut, finalement.

----------


## JAILS4FUN

Le mieux c'est de clore ce faux débat, cela premettra à tous de reconnaître que LFS est un humanoide rougeâtre programmé par Feu K.MARX et que les "jeux" (terme exagéré volontairement) UBI n'ont rien de politique.

Je m'en retourne visionner pour la 30ème fois MAD MAX (1979) en espérant que ce grand film humaniste ouvre la voie à un large rassemblement d'adorateurs des grosses cylindrées parce que C'EST NOTRE PROJET !!!!!!

----------


## Kornog

Je vais en rajouter encore une couche en tant que sociologue du dimanche.

Le début de la markétisation plus agressive des joueurs c’est surtout les années 90 pas les années 80, vous savez « le fameux Sega c’est plus fort que toi »

*https://www.strategies.fr/etudes-ten...-que-toi-.html*

Dans les années 80 je n’ai pas souvenir que les consoles de salon s’adressaient à une autre cible que les jeunes joueurs sans une véritable distinction claire d’âge ou de sexe, idem pour les ordi (même si les machines n’étaient pas destinées uniquement aux jeux c’était plus globalement la famille). Tandis que l’arcade en France, il y a un biais puisque la majorité des endroits où on pouvait y avoir accès étaient le plus souvent interdit aux mineurs non accompagnés à cause de la vente de débit de boisson ou de tabac (« Mais c’est trop injuste  ::cry::  ... » : qui a été jeune à cette époque a sans doute connu cette frustration de tout son être lorsqu’il se faisait bouler du troquet car non accompagné d’un adulte). Au états unis cela ne semblait pas être le cas (cf. King of Kong que j’ai cité plus haut)

Si vous avez regardé Le Joueurs de grenier vous verrez que les jeux produits pendant cette période étaient difficiles, pas de manière délibérés à cause de leur gamedesign comme les années 80, mais le plus souvent à cause d’une mauvaise conception. Je prends des succès des consoles de salon de cette époque Super Mario World de Nintendo ou Sonic avec Sega sont des jeux bien plus abordables que leurs homologues des années 80. Les seuls jeux qui étaient délibérément difficiles l’étaient surtout parce que c’était des adaptations des jeux d’arcade dont je cite plus haut les raisons inhérentes de leur difficulté.

Si je devais conclure avec tout mon blabla de comptoir et mes explications à 2 balles (j’en suis au moins conscient  ::): ) c’est qu’on remarque qu’il y a une dichotomie entre les jeux difficiles qui ont pour origine les jeux d’arcade des années 80 et un marketing un peu plus agressif permettant une sorte de ségrégation des joueurs qui débute plus tard à partir des années 90 avec la GENESIS (donc avec une campagne de marketing américaine)

Comme dit l’adage Quand le sage désigne la lune, l'idiot regarde le doigt…
Plutôt que de dire tel le verre dans le fruit le racisme était initialement présent dans la culture Gamer , ne serait-pas plutôt la perception caricatural des marketeux, leur grille de lecture,  qui a été apposé sur ce type de joueur qui était clairement raciste (et que notre ami Snyder ne semble pas du tout remettre en cause) ; donc si je puis dire avant d’observer quoi que ce soit il faudrait peut-être vérifier qu’on porte de bonnes lunettes …

Mais bon c’est tellement plus simple de stigmatiser les gens que de remettre en cause les idéologies (Rien que de percevoir la société via le prisme de la race… :Facepalm: )

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le mieux c'est de clore ce faux débat, cela premettra à tous de reconnaître que LFS est un humanoide rougeâtre programmé par Feu K.MARX et que les "jeux" (terme exagéré volontairement) UBI n'ont rien de politique.


Manque de bol UBI s'était fait allumé par Jean-Luc Mélenchon aux dernières élections présidentielles pour la perception de La révolution Française dans Assassin's Creed Unity  ::P:

----------


## vectra

On n'est plus au début du XXè siècle... La thèse est plus un brevet d'aptitude à la recherche qu'une contribution scientifique. Ce sont les publications dans des revues internationales de référence qui en sont.
La thèse standard est généralement soutenue après une ou deux publis obtenues: dans ce cas, la thèse développe bien plus en détail que les publis déjà validées. Mais faut pas se mentir: de bonnes publis, ça demande un peu d'expérience, et ça vient plutôt après la thèse.
La thèse seule, ça peut valoir de la merde si elle a été soutenue à l'arrache: je l'ai vu à maintes reprises. 

Après, quand les revues sont de la merde, que la discipline n'est pas scientifique et qu'il n'y a personne de rigoureux nulle part dans la discipline...

----------


## Nilsou

> Je ne connais pas le milieu scientifique en France mais ça pose la question de l'encadrement des thèses. C'est un passage quasiment obligé pour l'enseignement notamment mais très honnêtement je reste assez perplexe là dessus. Peu de personnes ont le potentiel d'avoir une réelle valeur ajouté et de produire une thèse qui a du poids et d'apporter vraiment une nouveauté dans leur domaine de compétence (précision importante : je ne me considère pas du tout comme faisant partie de cette minorité au dessus du lot). 
> 
> Et franchement, rédiger une "thèse" comme celle de ce monsieur, sans offense pour lui, je pense qu'il vaut mieux s'abstenir en vérité et consacrer plus utilement son temps à lire des travaux rédigés par la minorité citée précédemment du moins à mon avis.


Le truc c'est que ce qui est demandé pour une thèse sont aujourd'hui des choses contradictoires : 

- On te demande de fournir un contenu scientifique sérieux et qui apporte quelque choses
- On te demande de publier, de faire de la communication, de faire un beau manuscrit etc...
- Et surtout on te demande de te former à la recherche. 

Ça dépends du domaine évidemment, certaines thèse le gars à de la chance : il n'y a pas trop de technique à faire et l'encadrant lui demandent d'exploiter un truc qui est déjà tout prêt et le fruit de 4 thèse et stagiaires précédents, il n'y a plus qu'a faire semblant que l'idée vient du thésard, à raffiner un peu et à communiquer dessus : emballé c'est pesé, en 3 ans tu es bon. Mais dans des domaines techniques (biologies, physiques, informatique, robotiques etc...) ou nécessitant des expériences longues (sciences sociales) ça confine à l'impossible de réussir proprement ces 3 objectifs en 3 ans. Ou même en plus d'ailleurs. 

Donc soit tu publie beaucoup mais tu a peu de temps pour poser tes idées, soit tu pose tes idées et tu développe tes expés, mais il te restera peu de temps pour faire le manuscrit et publier. 
Notons que l'aspect paradoxal c'est que ceux qui font carrière ensuite c'est souvent plutôt la première catégorie , ceux qui font beaucoup de présentation et papiers, quitte à ce que ce soit sur la même expérience, et qui n'ont rien derrière. Tout simplement parce que tout les laboratoires sont jugé aux nombres de papiers publié (surtout depuis 20/30 ans) donc la qualité no1 d'un chercheur c'est devenu : publier, pas de faire de la recherche au final. 

Quant à l'encadrement ... la plupart des encadrants sont pris à devoir gerer leurs enseignements dans un contexte ou de moins en moins de prof sont recrutés et ou de plus en plus d'heure leurs sont assignés (carotte et bâton : si il ne les font pas, la matière ferme, purement et simplement, si ils les font, c'est le jackpot des heures sup) et comme depuis que les états ne finance plus les labos sur fonds propre, il faut que les encadrants aille chercher leurs sousous pour pouvoir bosser, le reste du temps ils le passent à monter des projets, à chercher des financements, à vendre des papiers par nécessité même si les résultats ne valaient pas forcement le coups d'être publié, etc... 
La plupart des labos que j'ai visité, les thésard sont laissés à eux même et les stagiaires sont encadrés par les thésard.

Je trouve ça assez magique car tout ce système est devenu un système à sélectionner les gens l'acceptant. Les maitre de conf dans mon labo qui n'aimaient pas le fait de passer leur temps à chercher leur sousous au détriment de leurs étudiants, ben deux ont fait des dépressions, l'un a démissionné et a pris sa retraite anticipé, l'autre a arrêté la recherche et ne fait plus que de l'enseignement (fuite). Ceux qui restent sont automatiquement ceux qui sont d'accord avec le fait de passer la majeure partie de leur temps à faire de la paperasse. De fait ils perdent peu à peu en compétences. J'ai fait 3 labos dans ma vie, et là ou on attends en théorie que les professeurs et maitre de conférence maitrisent leur sujet, en général ils sont infoutu de saisir facilement, ou disons difficilement, ce que leur montre l'ingénieur de recherche du labo, leurs stagiaires ou leurs thésards. Parce quand ça fait 20 ans que tu ne fait plus vraiment d'expé parce qu'on te pousse à faire autre chose, automatiquement ... 
Et ce système de sélection existe même dés les thésards. Les thésards qui ont apporté le plus à ma discipline et que j'ai connu durant ma vie, ont tout simplement arrêté la recherche. Le temps qu'ils avaient passé à développer leurs expé ne leur a pas permis de publier proprement, et les publi auront été faites très a posteriori par les encadrants. De plus comme en général ce sont des gens qui ont la science à cœur, ils sont un peu dégouté, et préfère fuir ce monde qui correspond bien peu à leur vision de la science. 
Cela donne des situations ubuesque ou les labos reposent en majorité sur des travaux de gens qui se sont fait repousser par le monde de la recherche... mais publié ou raffiné par d'autres qui auraient été bien incapable d'en avoir l'idée ... 

Bref c'est pas du tout un système qui aide à faire de la bonne science amha.

Le problème est exacerbé dans les domaines ou il est facile de publier des petites expés sur du n'importe quoi sans qu'on puisse trop remettre en question la chose objectivement, ce qui est notamment le cas dans les sciences sociales.

----------


## Kornog

Pour en revenir sur la critique de l’article de LFS …

D’après ce que j’ai pu en lire mettre Angela Nagle (l’auteure de _«Kill All Normies Online Wars from 4chan and Tumblr to Trump and the Alt Right»_) et Shane N. Snyder en même temps dans l’argumentation si je veux avoir un point de comparaison avec la presse française (avec tous les biais d’interprétation entre les différentes cultures) me donne l’impression d’avoir une argumentation qui fait le grand écart idéologique entre l’éditorialiste Natasha Polony et la journaliste (et polemiste) Rokhaya Diallo. 
*(Merci de ne pas dériver et partir sur la politique française mon objet est juste d’avoir un point de comparaison présentant une journaliste qui est critique envers le libéralisme et une autre personnalité défendant la conception de l’intersectionnalité)*
Partir de ce point de comparaison ferait sans doute une merveilleuse affiche d’un débat à la Michel Polac (et non je n’irais pas plus loin dans des blagues sexistes  ::ninja:: ), mais, au vue de leur conception sociétale diamétralement opposé on a un peu l’union de la carpe et du lapin.

Pour une A.Nagle on a un travail journalistique qui repose sur une certaine objectivité alors pour N Snyder malgré les oripeaux universitaires on est clairement dans le registre idéologique (désolé de dériver encore sur la politique française mais c’est juste pour illustrer mon propos mais l’essayiste R. Diallo possède également un master en marketing)

Et au sujet du livre d’A. Nagle ce n’est apparemment pas l’Alt right américaine mais son pendant de gauche qui s’est montré la plus virulente à la réception du livre car la thèse de l’auteure n’était pas en accords avec leur point de vue : Plutôt que de stigmatiser une communauté celle-ci défend que c’est le système et l’idéologie libéral américaine a permis le développement de groupuscule de jeune gens défendant le supprémacisme. Extrait 

https://ftalphaville.ft.com/2019/06/...ternet-purges/




> In the aftermath of the publication of Angela Nagle's 2017 book Kill All Normies: Online Culture Wars from 4chan and Tumblr to Trump and the Alt-Right, the Irish writer and academic found herself being the victim of some pretty vicious online attacks. But although her book had largely focused on the rise of the alt-right, describing how its taboo-breaking, transgressive troll-culture had managed to appeal to and draw in a whole new group of young people, it wasn't the Right who were doing the trolling.
> It was largely the Left — a group with which she herself identified — who were attacking her. Apparently because she had dared to argue that it was the complacency, anti-intellectualism, extreme political correctness and virtue-signalling mentality of the dominant liberal culture that was largely to blame for the unstoppable rise of the online far-right, and for its ability to present itself as counterculture.



Désolé mais LFS dans son article semble avoir tronqué la pensée de l’auteur …

----------


## Kimuji

> D’après ce que j’ai pu en lire mettre Angela Nagle (l’auteure de _«Kill All Normies Online Wars from 4chan and Tumblr to Trump and the Alt Right»_) et Shane N. Snyder en même temps dans l’argumentation si je veux avoir un point de comparaison avec la presse française (avec tous les biais d’interprétation entre les différentes cultures) me donne l’impression d’avoir une argumentation qui fait le grand écart idéologique entre l’éditorialiste Natasha Polony et la journaliste (et polemiste) Rokhaya Diallo.


Mais LFS ne polémique pas avec lui-même, il peut très bien convoquer des auteurs avec des pensées différentes. Surtout si les deux sont d'accord sur le fait de l'implantation importante de l'alt-right sur les réseaux sociaux tels que 4chan. Les deux sources ne sont pas d'accord sur tout, en particulier sur la responsabilité d'une certaine frange de progressistes dans la montée de l'extrême droite, mais ce sont tout de même deux personnes penchant plutôt à gauche ta comparaison ne tient pas vraiment.

----------


## dolmard

> Tant mieux aussi, si ça pouvait en décider quelques uns à prendre le large ...


L'air y est frais. On s'y sent bien en fait.

----------


## Kornog

> Mais LFS ne polémique pas avec lui-même, il peut très bien convoquer des auteurs avec des pensées différentes. Surtout si les deux sont d'accord sur le fait de l'implantation importante de l'alt-right sur les réseaux sociaux tels que 4chan. Les deux sources ne sont pas d'accord sur tout, en particulier sur la responsabilité d'une certaine frange de progressistes dans la montée de l'extrême droite, mais ce sont tout de même deux personnes penchant plutôt à gauche ta comparaison ne tient pas vraiment.


Lis tu  vraiment ce que j’écris ?

Personne ne remet en cause les faits c’est évident mais leur interprétation est diamétralement opposée.

Naggle n’a jamais dit qu'une frange des progressistes a provoqué la montée de l’Alt right chez les membres des forums, mais que c'est les conditions dues à la dérive du système libéral américain qui permet la diffusion et la promotion des idées d'extrême droite dans ces forums. Elle ne cible pas de groupe ethnique en particulier, mais l’idéologie libérale américaine.
(D'ailleurs contrairement à la France, aux usa il n’y a aucune criminalisation de la xénophobie ou du racisme, chacun est libre de déverser sa haine sur les réseaux sociaux ou de se regrouper dans des associations prônant la haine de l’autre.)
C’est juste ses conclusions qui ont provoqué l'ire chez certains membres de l’extrême gauche américaine.

Pour Snyder la figure du gamer et du suprémaciste blanc sont consubstantiel, à aucun moment il ne met en cause l’idéologie/système libéral américain qui fournit les conditions favorables à la diffusion d'idées nauséabondes dans les forums, lui ne remet en aucun cas l'idéologie libérale mais cible en particulier un groupe ethnique.

Et le fait que tu me reproches que tous 2 soient des personnes de gauche montrent tu ne maîtrises pas vraiment le sujet (où que tu ne dois pas lire ou écouter l’actualité française, c’est bien la peine que je me casse le cul pour trouver des analogies …  :tired: )

Je suis sympa je te donne quelques définitions wiki
Egalitarisme et différentialisme

----------


## Kimuji

> Lis tu  vraiment ce que j’écris ?
> 
> Personne ne remet en cause les faits c’est évident mais leur interprétation est diamétralement opposée.
> 
> Naggle n’a jamais dit qu'une frange des progressistes a provoqué la montée de l’Alt right chez les membres des forums, mais que c'est les conditions dues à la dérive du système libéral américain qui permet la diffusion et la promotion des idées d'extrême droite dans ces forums. Elle ne cible pas de groupe ethnique en particulier, mais l’idéologie libérale américaine.
> (D'ailleurs contrairement à la France, aux usa il n’y a aucune criminalisation de la xénophobie ou du racisme, chacun est libre de déverser sa haine sur les réseaux sociaux ou de se regrouper dans des associations prônant la haine de l’autre.)
> C’est juste ses conclusions qui ont provoqué l'ire chez certains membres de l’extrême gauche américaine.
> 
> Pour Snyder la figure du gamer et du suprémaciste blanc sont consubstantiel, à aucun moment il ne met en cause l’idéologie/système libéral américain qui fournit les conditions favorables à la diffusion d'idées nauséabondes dans les forums, lui ne remet en aucun cas l'idéologie libérale mais cible en particulier un groupe ethnique.
> ...


Déjà si tu t'excitais pas pour rien. Depuis ton premier post su le sujet tu es dans la surinterprétation constante et le procès d'intention.

Ensuite c'est ta propre citation, elle accuse bien une partie de la gauche libérale (au sens ricain du terme) d'être responsable:



> Apparently because she had dared to argue that it was the complacency, anti-intellectualism, extreme political correctness and virtue-signalling mentality of the dominant liberal culture that was largely to blame for the unstoppable rise of the online far-right, and for its ability to present itself as counterculture.


Et là je ne juge pas de la pertinence ou non de ce qu'elle dit je ne fait que répéter bêtement. Je vois même pas pourquoi ça te hérisse. Et si tu trouves que j'ai encore tort parce que je ne dis pas qu'elle cible toute l'idéologie libérale alors c'est toi qui fait dans la généralisation, il n'y a pas qu'une seule doxa libérale/progressiste. Elle vise une certaine expression de cette idéologie, pas le progressisme américain dans son intégralité. Désolé mais c'est toi qui considère la gauche ou le progressisme comme un bloc monolithique.

Les deux se réclament de gauche, ou plutôt progressistes (parce que la gauche aux USA...), mais scoop pour toi, il existe de fortes divergences d'opinions au sein de la gauche. Donc non ton analogie entre une personnalité conservatrice et une représentante d'asso anti-raciste ne tient pas debout. Ni Naggle, ni Snyder ne sont conservateurs. Après que ça puisse te trouer le cul qu'ils puissent avoir des opinions différentes et qu'on puisse quand même les citer tous les deux dans un même article je peux rien pour toi si tu es en plein mode tout est noir ou blanc sur le sujet. Peut être que l'un n'a pas entièrement raison ou l'autre entièrement tort, ou peut être qu'on peut tirer quelque chose des deux.

De même que pour Snyder tu fais encore dans la généralisation totale, tu dis qu'il met en cause un groupe ethnique. Il vise tous les blancs aux USA? Absolument pas, il est lui-même blanc d'ailleurs ça n'aurait aucun sens, il parle d'une partie de la population blanche pas de son entièreté. A te lire on pourrait croire que ses travaux se résument à "les blancs sont des racistes fragiles qui pensent être une minorité opprimée". C'est toi qui lui fait un procès en différentialisme à travers ta lecture sans nuance. 

Après que les jeux vidéo outre-atlantique soient depuis longtemps le reflet (et avant que tu surinterprètes, je dis bien "reflet" et non "propagande") des divers mentalités ambiantes dans la population blanche, c'est ni révolutionnaire, ni renversant. C'est tout simplement logique, et le contraire aurait été très surprenant. On ne voit pas comment les JV auraient pu être l'expression de la culture afro-américaine ou des immigrés latinos.

----------


## gatsu

> On n'est plus au début du XXè siècle... La thèse est plus un brevet d'aptitude à la recherche qu'une contribution scientifique. Ce sont les publications dans des revues internationales de référence qui en sont.
> La thèse standard est généralement soutenue après une ou deux publis obtenues: dans ce cas, la thèse développe bien plus en détail que les publis déjà validées. Mais faut pas se mentir: de bonnes publis, ça demande un peu d'expérience, et ça vient plutôt après la thèse.
> La thèse seule, ça peut valoir de la merde si elle a été soutenue à l'arrache: je l'ai vu à maintes reprises. 
> 
> Après, quand les revues sont de la merde, que la discipline n'est pas scientifique et qu'il n'y a personne de rigoureux nulle part dans la discipline...


Je ne suis que partiellement d'accord avec toi sur l'apport scientifique d'une thèse à notre époque du moins dans un domaine où je suis à peu près en mesure d'apprécier la qualité d'un travail, le droit. 

Certes, à l'heure actuelle, il paraît difficile de rédiger une thèse qui fera date et marquera profondément le droit comme au début du XXième comme celle de Charles Eisenmann qui va permettre d'introduire l'idée d'une justice constitutionnelle en France. 

Il n'empêche que tu as tout de même des thèses de très très bonne facture et qui apporte une contribution, peut être pas notable mais certaine, à la discipline et qui ne sont pas si anciennes, parmi les quelques unes qui me viennent en tête que j'ai lues ou consultées pour le travail : 

La puissance de l'État (1994) L'exception d'illégalité des actes administratifs (1995) l'état d'exception (2001) La responsabilité de l'État du fait des lois (2002) L'articulation des voies de droit dans le contentieux de la commande publique à l'initiative des tiers au contrat (2013).

Après je ne peux pas me prononcer dans d'autres disciplines car je ne connais pas le milieu, les pratiques et je ne suis pas véritablement en mesure de juger de la qualité d'un tel travail. 

Enfin, ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'il y a un écart entre être le nouveau Weber et la thèse du gars là dont je peine à voir l'apport théorique ou pratique (mais bon il y en a un peut être). 




> Le truc c'est que ce qui est demandé pour une thèse sont aujourd'hui des choses contradictoires : 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Bref c'est pas du tout un système qui aide à faire de la bonne science amha.
> 
> Le problème est exacerbé dans les domaines ou il est facile de publier des petites expés sur du n'importe quoi sans qu'on puisse trop remettre en question la chose objectivement, ce qui est notamment le cas dans les sciences sociales.


Merci d'avoir pris le temps de rédiger ces explications. 

Je connaissais un tout petit peu le fonctionnement des thèses en science car j'ai une connaissance avec qui je m'entraîne qui va soutenir sa thèse sous peu en statistique et effectivement c'est trois ans qui semble être la norme dans son domaine (contre facile 5 ans en droit par exemple) et sa thèse est en réalité un recueil de publications (de ce que j'ai compris) et non une thèse, _stricto sensu_, dans le sens d'un sujet bien précis qu'on veut démontrer.

Il ne m'a jamais parlé des problèmes de paperasse et sousous mais peut être que dans son domaine il y a en moins besoin ou il n'a pas abordé le sujet. 

Si le milieu universitaire est ce que tu décris, c'est assez triste effectivement, l'université devrait rester le domaine de l'intellec sans être contaminée par des considérations monétaires et les mecs qui ont du potentiel ne devrait pas être emmerdés à faire de l’administratif, c'est de la confiture jetée aux cochons.

----------


## Aghora

> Si le milieu universitaire est ce que tu décris, c'est assez triste effectivement, l'université devrait rester le domaine de l'intellec sans être contaminée par des considérations monétaires et les mecs qui ont du potentiel ne devrait pas être emmerdés à faire de l’administratif, c'est de la confiture jetée aux cochons.


On peut pas dire que les réformes des dernières années ont aidé.

----------


## Laya

J'avais un prof (d'un excellent niveau) qui se demandait s'il aurait fait une thèse et de la recherche dans les conditions actuelles, pour se donner une idée de la direction féerique dans laquelle on se dirige. Le modèle anglo-saxon est la logique de publication avant tout est assez mortifère et ça sélectionne effectivement soit ceux qui sont prêt à tout bouffer, soit ceux qui acceptent ce genre de chose.
D'ailleurs on en parle peu mais actuellement on sélectionne pas mal les célibataires aussi. Les autres ont tendance à s'éloigner au vu des perspectives d'embauches et de stabilité.

Pour revenir sur les thèse, perso je considérais même une thèse qui ne ferait finalement qu'une récapitulation de travaux précédent comme une potentielle réussite tellement ça peut justement beaucoup aider d'avoir ce genre de papier à l'heure des papiers courts et qui ne détaillent parfois pas grand chose.

----------


## Praetor

Le principal argument pour la recherche publique est qu'elle peut se permettre des études longues et à fonds perdus (i.e. sans revenus financiers type brevet au bout), là où les entreprises vont plutôt chercher une rentabilité à court-terme. Mais avec la mode des financements de maximum 3 ans et le "publish or die", j'ai l'impression que la recherche publique a pris le pire du privé (le court-termisme) sans les bons côtés:   je connais des gens qui font de la recherche appliquée en entreprise, ils s'en battent les couilles de faire la course aux publications et ils n'ont pas besoin de passer leur vie à remplir des dossiers pour trouver des sous puisque c'est la direction qui leur dit vers où ils doivent chercher en leur filant le pognon pour. L'Etat a encore quelques programmes de recherche au long cours qui ne carburent pas aux publications (je pense notamment à la DGA  ::trollface::  ) mais ça semble devenir une exception et limité aux domaines stratégiques (nuke et armement en gros).

----------


## LaVaBo

* Et pendant ce temps, CPC balance du slogan mitterrandien en pleine couv' et personne ne bouge.*



#2poids2mesures#complotgauchiste#madelinausecours

----------


## Laya

> Le principal argument pour la recherche publique est qu'elle peut se permettre des études longues et à fonds perdus (i.e. sans revenus financiers type brevet au bout), là où les entreprises vont plutôt chercher une rentabilité à court-terme. Mais avec la mode des financements de maximum 3 ans et le "publish or die", j'ai l'impression que la recherche publique a pris le pire du privé (le court-termisme) sans les bons côtés:   je connais des gens qui font de la recherche appliquée en entreprise, ils s'en battent les couilles de faire la course aux publications et ils n'ont pas besoin de passer leur vie à remplir des dossiers pour trouver des sous puisque c'est la direction qui leur dit vers où ils doivent chercher en leur filant le pognon pour. L'Etat a encore quelques programmes de recherche au long cours qui ne carburent pas aux publications (je pense notamment à la DGA  ) mais ça semble devenir une exception et limité aux domaines stratégiques (nuke et armement en gros).


Malheureusement j'ai aussi un peu cet impression, avec une différence de taille tout de même, la recherche public ne porte pas tjrs sur des applications direct, ou des sujets jugé a fort rendement. Ce qui est tout de même très important.

----------


## Praetor

> Malheureusement j'ai aussi un peu cet impression, avec une différence de taille tout de même, la recherche public ne porte pas tjrs sur des applications direct, ou des sujets jugé a fort rendement. Ce qui est tout de même très important.


Ben maintenant si: à fort rendement en publications. "Vous avez 3 ans pour publier un max d'articles, les meilleures pourront repartir pour un tour, GO!"

----------


## gatsu

> Ben maintenant si: à fort rendement en publications. "Vous avez 3 ans pour publier un max d'articles, les meilleures pourront repartir pour un tour, GO!"


Pas forcément, fort rendement n'implique pas que les articles aient une portée "pratique" dans le sens d'une application directe.

_a priori_, tu peux très bien produire beaucoup d'articles "théoriques". Après on peut effectivement discuter pour savoir si la recherche fondamentale/théorique prend ou non plus de temps que la recherche pratique (pour autant que cette distinction ait du sens selon les domaines). Personnellement je n'en sais rien. Cela dit, si la réponse à cette question est positive alors oui le rendement impose de délaisser la recherche fondamentale/théorique maintenant s'il est aussi difficile de faire de la recherche fondamentale/théorique que pratique/application directe alors les chercheurs ont le choix.

----------


## Kornog

> Déjà si tu t'excitais pas pour rien. Depuis ton premier post su le sujet tu es dans la surinterprétation constante et le procès d'intention.


Bon je pense que çà va être de nouveaux très long …
Tu penses bien avec d’émettre un quelconque avis ou opinion je suis quand même parti regarder de quoi il en retourner, j’essaye autant que faire se peut de donner des exemples ou des citations dans l’argumentation et tu peux très bien en faire de même (d’autant que c’est moi qui te fournit les verges pour me faire battre) au lieu de critique ad personam je suis à l’écoute d’arguments contradictoire.




> Ensuite c'est ta propre citation, elle accuse bien une partie de la gauche libérale (au sens ricain du terme) d'être responsable:


Cela étant dit, mea culpa je me suis peut-être emballé en partant sur un avis un peu trop français de la critique du libéralisme. Il semble que son discours s’articule bien ici plutôt sur les positions politiques qui se cristallisent plutôt qu’une remise en cause véritable du système. Mais je développerais plus loin ce qui m’a amené à cette comparaison




> Et là je ne juge pas de la pertinence ou non de ce qu'elle dit je ne fait que répéter bêtement. Je vois même pas pourquoi ça te hérisse. Et si tu trouves que j'ai encore tort parce que je ne dis pas qu'elle cible toute l'idéologie libérale alors c'est toi qui fait dans la généralisation, il n'y a pas qu'une seule doxa libérale/progressiste. Elle vise une certaine expression de cette idéologie, pas le progressisme américain dans son intégralité. Désolé mais c'est toi qui considère la gauche ou le progressisme comme un bloc monolithique.


Je dis exactement l’inverse, c’est la simple caractérisation de « gauche » qui me semble insuffisante quand on a part sur 2 idéologies diamétralement opposée (en tous cas supposée) 
De plus petite aparté et avis personnel je trouve que la qualification de droite ou de gauche depuis la chute du mur de Berlin ne fait plus trop sens (surtout quand on voit le paysage politique français…), je préfère qu’on cible les idéologies, mais on fait apparemment avec les clichés ….
Pas la peine de me faire une leçon de politique, je me doute que le progressisme et le libéralisme outre que cela recoupe plusieurs déclinaisons (économique et/ou sociétal) sont des notions différentes, indépendante et pas forcément concomitante. Exemple communisme / le néolibéralisme : la première idéologie se veut progressiste pour les travailleurs mais n’est pas libéral dans le domaine économique (et sociétal aussi dans les faits) à l’inverse l’autre qu’on pourrait résumer par l’économie du renard dans le poulailler n’est pas du tout progressiste pour le travailleur …




> Les deux se réclament de gauche, ou plutôt progressistes (parce que la gauche aux USA...), mais scoop pour toi, il existe de fortes divergences d'opinions au sein de la gauche. Donc non ton analogie entre une personnalité conservatrice et une représentante d'asso anti-raciste ne tient pas debout. Ni Naggle, ni Snyder ne sont conservateurs. Après que ça puisse te trouer le cul qu'ils puissent avoir des opinions différentes et qu'on puisse quand même les citer tous les deux dans un même article je peux rien pour toi si tu es en plein mode tout est noir ou blanc sur le sujet. Peut-être que l'un n'a pas entièrement raison ou l'autre entièrement tort, ou peut être qu'on peut tirer quelque chose des deux.


Je te propose de lire ce que cette chère dame a pu écrire et te faire ton propre avis avant justement d’émettre un procès d’intention, celle-ci propose une analyse de la perception du libre-échange et notamment de l’immigration en politique.

https://americanaffairsjournal.org/2...-open-borders/

Sans trop me tromper on est en présence d’une position conservatrice dite de « gauche » sur le protectionnisme et les flux migratoires qu’on retrouve bien cette fois bien dans la presse française. Je vais donner un exemple pour resituer une situation équivalente en France : au débuts des années 80 le Parti communiste français était contre l’immigration non par xénophobie mais surtout pour protéger le statut des travailleurs en place qui aurait été déprécié à cause de l’arrivée de main d’œuvre moins exigeante sur les salaires ou les conditions de travail et d’autant plus que cette immigration profitait essentiellement à l’élite économique du pays (et évidemment qui a été repris plus tard par l’extrême droite mais ce n’est est la question ici).
Cette façon d’imaginer la politique (je ne parle pas des politiques migratoires, je ne veux pas de contresens mais le fait d’aller dans le sens du peuple plutôt que de favoriser une élite) se retrouve dans l’histoire politique française avec le gaullisme (et bien sûr je parle de l’idéologie ici pas des partis politique qui se réclame de l’héritage du personnage) 
Mon amalgame entre les postions anglo-saxonne et française vient sans doute du fait de penser peut-être et à tort que cette position « conservatrice » (par ce que oui comme le libéralisme, le progressisme cela recoupe différents volet économique ou sociétal) aboutisse a priori sur une critique plus large du libéralisme (ce que je ne m’interdis pas de penser au sujet de cette auteure mais que là en l'état je n’ai pas envie de vérifier sinon dans un mois j’y suis encore ...)

Et au sujet de la droite et gauche ces qualificatifs contrairement à la France sont plus que d’actualité au Etats unis avec l’hyperpolarisation du débat politique et c’est justement ce que Naggle dénonce avec la cristallisation des positions: le fait d’évoquer son point de vue sur les politiques migratoires à cause de l’intolérance des progressistes l’a fait irrémédiablement être catalogué comme appartenant aux camp adverse. Suite d’une autre citation du premier article




> "While, as Nagle points out, in the modern British Labour party it would be possible for a politician to have views on economics ranging anywhere from Marxism to neoliberalism, the idea that you could have any kind of diversity of opinion on sensitive sociocultural issues like race, gender, or immigration is out of the question."


Elle parle ici de la situation au royaume uni mais la problématique serait exactement la même pour les démocrates américains.

Et pour revenir au sujet sur les réseaux sociaux en parlant de position un peu plus « conservatrice » il y a article de Caroline Fourest dans le Marianne de cette semaine  qui parle de la régulation sur internet (« Réseau sociaux la régulation des titans) quoiqu’on puisse penser ou fantasmer sur cette journaliste (et de toute manière, il faut peut-être lire avant de juger) je pense qu’elle est sans doute très bien placée pour parler de racisme, de communautarisme ou de la diffusions des idéologies dans les media.

Par contre l’Anti racisme en France (surtout celui défendu par R. Diallo) repose exactement sur les mêmes bases idéologiques que les social studies américaine (rien que la reprise de la notion d’intersectionnalité, racisé, fragilité blanche …)
 



> De même que pour Snyder tu fais encore dans la généralisation totale, tu dis qu'il met en cause un groupe ethnique. Il vise tous les blancs aux USA? Absolument pas, il est lui-même blanc d'ailleurs ça n'aurait aucun sens, il parle d'une partie de la population blanche pas de son entièreté. A te lire on pourrait croire que ses travaux se résument à "les blancs sont des racistes fragiles qui pensent être une minorité opprimée". C'est toi qui lui fait un procès en Différentialisme à travers ta lecture sans nuance.


Là par contre je ne dis pas cela (et lui non plus d’ailleurs), je comprends juste  que cet auteur essentialise la figure du gamer uniquement sur le jeune homme blanc . Si on reprend son résonnement la radicalisation du gamer aurait plus à voir de par sa nature que de son vécu.

Et le Différentialisme ce n’est pas un jugement de valeur c’est justement la caractéristique de l’idéologie peu importe que ce soit positif ou négatif. C’est penser que les individus sont fondamentalement différents suivant leur ethnie/sexe/orientation sexuel et doivent être traiter en conséquence, en partant de ce constat on arrive forcément à la hiérarchisation des individus. N’est-ce pas étonnant si on prend l’orientation politique inversée qu’avec ce mode de pensée les Etats-Unis nous ont déjà gratifiée au siècle dernier tous un florilège de lois eugénistes ou ségrégationnistes …
Quand cet auteur invoque la « fragilité » présupposé c’est-à-dire l’impossibilité de personnes blanches à comprendre la souffrance du racisé (c’est ce que je comprends). Il ne réserve cette caractéristique qu’à l’ethnie « blanche » ce qui est du Différentialisme il me semble.

Et au passage lorsque tu utilises le mot « fragile » va regarder la signification que cet auteur en donne plutôt d’élaborer une toute personnelles en fonction des échanges à l’emporte pièces de ce forum … 
Ce concept qui tient surtout du «ta gueule c’est magique » quand on est à cours d'argument pour justifier des position défendant l’intersectionnalité/antiracisme. (Mais oui c’est bien çà ! je le savais bien que j’avais un problème de fragilité sur le racisme faut que j’en parle à mon médecin cet incompétent je savais bien qu’il ne me contrôler pas assez ma vision et mon audition …  ::ninja:: )

Je donne même un lien vers une explication du concept par l’inventrice de celui-ci Robin DiAngelo,http://www.education-populaire.fr/la-fragilite-blanche/, après vous avez tout le loisir de croire et d'adhérer à ces fadaises ...

Mais en 2 minutes top chrono je peux même essayer de démonter son concept:
cette auteure commence par « Je suis blanche. J’ai passé des années à étudier ce que cela signifie d’être Blanc dans une société qui proclame l’insignifiance de la race, alors que celle-ci structure profondément la société… » 
Mais je dis oui entièrement d’accords la race structure la société américaine et que bien sûr on ne peut minorer son impact sur celle-ci! mais pas à cause de la façon dont elle l'entend... La cause n’est pas directement imputable aux gens la compose mais au mode de fonctionnement de la société : si on veut désigner quelque chose c’est à qu’un moment donné on veut le discriminer. Le sexe dans l’état civil çà peut avoir un intérêt objectif dans certaine situation (en tout cas à l’hôpital qu’une patiente soit diriger vers une salle d’accouchement ou le patient vers le bloc pour sa prostate…) alors que la race vas-y trouver une utilité autre qu’idéologique (ou pour des castings de série tv à la rigueur  ::ninja:: ) Donc la société américaine ne peut être que raciste ... mais bon péronnelle puisqu’on t’as dit que la race était insignifiante dans la société américaine …




> Après que les jeux vidéo outre-atlantique soient depuis longtemps le reflet (et avant que tu surinterprètes, je dis bien "reflet" et non "propagande") des divers mentalités ambiantes dans la population blanche, c'est ni révolutionnaire, ni renversant. C'est tout simplement logique, et le contraire aurait été très surprenant. On ne voit pas comment les JV auraient pu être l'expression de la culture afro-américaine ou des immigrés latinos.


Une étude scientifique pertinente se doit d’interroger, de remettre en cause le sens commun ? A aucun moment cet auteur sort du carcan marketing préétabli ou ne remet en cause les clichés ou simplement essaye de définir une figure du gamer en dehors de celui de l’homme blanc. Comment voulez-vous définir une identité autre si on ne la recherche pas?

----------


## Kimuji

Je vais passer sur le débat Polony/Diallo vs Snyder/Nagle parce que je ne vois même pas à quoi il sert. Je comprends que tu veux montrer que ce sont deux personnalité aux avis différents. D'accord, et? LFS ne pouvait pas les caser dans un même article? Si tu veux.

Par contre sur le concept de fragilité j'ai lu l'entrée sur le blog de Snyder où il développe sur la fragilité en prenant pour exemple les échanges qui ont lieu avec ses étudiants lors de ses cours. Il a noté qu'une partie (pas tous donc) des étudiants blancs se mettaient rapidement sur la défensive et se refermaient lorsque la question du racisme et du passé ségrégationniste des USA était abordé. Et ce phénomène de posture défensive et de négation des faits ("non les noirs ne subissent pas de racisme ce sont les blancs qui sont maltraités") qu'il a constaté il a choisi de le désigner par "fragilité". Un terme qu'il n'a pas inventé, et qui comme tu l'as montré contient des failles importantes dans son articulation. Du moins par l'une de ses créatrices, mais est-elle la seule à son origine, et sa définition est-elle la seule? J'ai lu ton lien est c'est typiquement américain: la lutte des classes ça n'existe pas et les seules vraies discriminations sont d'ordre raciales et de genre...

Ceci dit c'est pas totalement surprenant, on efface pas plusieurs siècles de ségrégation et d'esclavage raciste en juste quelques décennies. Les séquelles se font encore sentir et continueront longtemps de façonner les mentalités là bas. Et c'est compliqué parce que pour mettre en lumière les inégalités et la discrimination il faut bien aller mettre son nez dans les affaires de race, mais le danger c'est de rester bloquer dessus au point de ne plus pouvoir s'en détacher quand ça devient contre-productif. Et Robin DiAngelo ne fait le chemin qu'à moitié, elle réalise le tabou, la gène et aussi l'impensé dans la population blanche américaine vis à vis des questions raciales mais elle oublie qu'elle est elle-même influencée par cette mentalité américaine qui la pousse à faire des catégories rigides "les blancs", "les noirs" etc. Et pour me répéter c'est compliqué parce qu'il y a une part de réalité derrière ça mais ils n'arrivent pas à penser en dehors lorsque c'est nécessaire. C'est un des gros défis pour les USA, et bon nombre de progressistes se cassent les dents dessus: ils ont conscience de vivre dans une société racisée, ils veulent mettre fin aux discriminations mais malgré ces intentions ils n'ont pas tous pris conscience que leur pensée est toujours façonnée par des conceptions racialistes hérités de leur histoire. Pour aller plus loin, les afro-américains eux aussi n'ont pas tous conscience d'avoir été façonnés par la ségrégation et que cela les a rendu plus perméables et réceptifs aux conceptions racialistes (comme les blancs).

Par contre non, attribuer la "fragilité" aux blancs américains ce n'est pas faire du différentialisme. La raison n'est pas raciale, mais simplement historique. La population noire n'a pas instauré la ségrégation et l'esclavage aux USA. Le racisme systémique a ciblé les noirs. Ils n'ont aucune raison d'adopter une posture défensive lorsque l'on aborde la question des discriminations raciale aux USA (tout comme les natifs amérindiens). Tout comme tu trouveras très peu de juifs négationnistes.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Par contre sur le concept de fragilité j'ai lu l'entrée sur le blog de Snyder où il développe sur la fragilité en prenant pour exemple les échanges qui ont lieu avec ses étudiants lors de ses cours. Il a noté qu'une partie (pas tous donc) des étudiants blancs se mettaient rapidement sur la défensive et se refermaient lorsque la question du racisme et du passé ségrégationniste des USA était abordé. Et ce phénomène de posture défensive et de négation des faits ("non les noirs ne subissent pas de racisme ce sont les blancs qui sont maltraités") qu'il a constaté il a choisi de le désigner par "fragilité".


C'est tellement con comme conclusion, et prouve exactement ce que dit Kornog sur la place de l'idéologie dans ce qu'essaye de démontrer cette personne. Tu pourrais remplacer blancs et noirs par serbes et bosniaques (dans n'importe quel ordre) et constater les mêmes réactions ("non, ce ne sont pas eux les maltraités, ils nous maltraitent"). Ça ne démontre rien sinon une opposition entre deux ensembles de population qui ont un passé tumultueux commun. Donc rien à voir avec une quelconque "fragilité", et généraliser un exemple racial spécifique à un pays aide seulement à le décrédibiliser au final (je ne pense pas qu'un Nord-Irlandais blanc se sente maltraité par une quelconque autre ethnie par exemple).

----------


## Kimuji

Oui les blancs ont ont aussi été réduits en esclavage aux USA...   ::rolleyes:: 

Là tu fais la exactement démonstration de la fragilité.

----------


## fractguy

Disons qu'il se tire une balle dans le pied en racisant son propos.

Plutôt que de parler de "problème blanc", ça serait pas plus simple de dire à la place: l'esclavage des noirs et la ségrégation restent des sujets encore tabous aux USA, on a pas mal de boulot a faire dessus en terme d'acceptation et de conséquences?

Non, il préfère essentialiser: le blanc est par nature raciste. Il a été, est, et sera toujours raciste. Et du coup, derrière, il s'étonne des réactions hostiles provoquées, et colle une supposée fragilité... comble de la fumisterie conceptuelle^^

Alors qu'en se concentrant sur les actes qui ont été commis, en parlant d'histoire et en donnant du contexte, on déplace la charge de culpabilité sur leurs auteurs véritables (à priori, peu de chance que ce soit un jeune étudiant en socio), et on peut commencer à rallier les troupes à son discours, blanches, noires, ou n'importe. Et être un poil plus efficace qu'en faisant fuir son auditoire.

En fait, c'est très religieux comme discours. Seuls les purs (comme moi) pourront vraiment s'extraire du Péché Originel. Les hérétiques, ces fous qui persistent à refuser la Révélation, seront lapidés en place publique à coup de figues molles pendant la pause déjeuner  ::ninja::

----------


## Kimuji

> Non, il préfère essentialiser: le blanc est par nature raciste. Il a été, est, et sera toujours raciste.


J'ai lu à la fois le blog de Snyder et le lien de Kornog à propos de Robin DiAngelo et de son concept de fragilité et nul part je n'ai trouvé de propos qui allait dans ce sens.

A défaut de fragilité blanche l'article de LFS a eu le mérite de mettre en lumière un nouveau phénomène, la fragilité du lecteur CPC.  ::trollface::

----------


## Wulfstan

> Là tu fais la exactement démonstration de la fragilité.


Là tu fais exactement la démonstration de ton idéologie (en plus de rater ta cible).

----------


## Molina

> C'est tellement con comme conclusion, et prouve exactement ce que dit Kornog sur la place de l'idéologie dans ce qu'essaye de démontrer cette personne. Tu pourrais remplacer blancs et noirs par serbes et bosniaques (dans n'importe quel ordre) et constater les mêmes réactions ("non, ce ne sont pas eux les maltraités, ils nous maltraitent"). Ça ne démontre rien sinon une opposition entre deux ensembles de population qui ont un passé tumultueux commun. Donc rien à voir avec une quelconque "fragilité", et généraliser un exemple racial spécifique à un pays aide seulement à le décrédibiliser au final (je ne pense pas qu'un Nord-Irlandais blanc se sente maltraité par une quelconque autre ethnie par exemple).


Je ne suis pas un spécialiste de ce genre de débat. Mais tel que je le comprends, la "fragilité" est juste un mot pour désigner le système de défense d'une frange de la population quand on lui montre des griefs (récents ou passés). C'est, à mon sens, assez nouveau. A une autre époque, si tu disais à un américain blanc que c'est pas bien d'être raciste, il tiendra texto des propos racistes en affirmant qu'il a raison car les noirs sont ceci ou cela. 

Manque de pot, de nos jours il n'est pas socialement valorisant de tenir ce genre de propos. Depuis un certain temps, on a affaire à tout un tas de stratégie soit pour minimiser les griefs, soit pour renverser les causes et conséquences soit détourner les termes de la discussion. 

Et c'est là, à mon avis, la force de l'alt right qui est devenu maître de ces nouvelles stratégies.  

L'autre aspect de la chose, c'est que des personnes qui ne sont pas concernées par les griefs vont aussi utiliser ce genre de stratégie hors de propos. C'est assez flagrant en France quand on parle de féminisme par exemple. T'auras toujours des hommes, qui j'en suis sûr sont bien sous tout rapport, qui vont utiliser ces stratégies pour je ne sais quelle raison, alors que s'ils sont pas concernés et tant mieux pour eux.

Bien entendu que "racialiser" le débat, n'est pas pertinent dans toutes les situations, et dans tous les pays. M'enfin, je sais pas, je me trompe peut être, mais ça me parait être assez pertinent aux USA où la mixité n'est pas leur fort. Tout comme en Inde, avoir une lecture religieuse dans les conflits entre certaines populations me semblent pas hors de propos.

----------


## fractguy

> J'ai lu à la fois le blog de Snyder et le lien de Kornog à propos de Robin DiAngelo et de son concept de fragilité et nul part je n'ai trouvé de propos qui allait dans ce sens.
> 
> A défaut de fragilité blanche l'article de LFS a eu le mérite de mettre en lumière un nouveau phénomène, la fragilité du lecteur CPC.


Dès lors que tu dénies l'individualité et que tu expliques les comportements d'un groupe par le seul spectre de la race, tu finis obligatoirement par l'essentialiser. A moins qu'il ait été correctement éclairé par ceux qui savent, le bagage racial du Blanc fera de lui à minima un raciste sans le savoir.

----------


## Molina

> Dès lors que tu dénies l'individualité et que tu expliques les comportements d'un groupe par le seul spectre de la race, tu finis obligatoirement par l'essentialiser. A moins qu'il ait été correctement éclairé par ceux qui savent, le bagage racial du Blanc fera de lui à minima un raciste sans le savoir.


Dans mon boulot, je dénie l'individualité de tout le monde. Et heureusement, sinon on ne pourrait pas réfléchir. Je dénie leur individualité, que ce soit sur leur comportement, les lieux de résidence, les choix de vie, les choix de leurs partenaire ou le nombre de partenaire... Tout ça pour en sortir des hypothèses et expliquer pourquoi une population a plus de X qu'une autre. Et j'essentialise mes populations effectivement. En termes d'âge, de sexe et d'autres critères. L'ethnie n'est pas pertinente dans mon cas, mais des collègues le font.  

Et deal with it : Tout le monde est ok avec ça.

Comme je l'ai dit au dessus, je ne suis pas au fait du cas des  Etats-Unis. Maintenant, entre ce qu'on m'a appris au collège et Lycée, ce que lis dans les journaux, ce que je vois dans les médias (fiction ou ou réel) ou la culture (livres, cinéma) voire même dans les statistiques officielles du gouv US, je sais pas, mais il me semble que l'ethnie des gens là bas soit tout de même être assez importante au point de tracer des trajectoires de vie et des comportements. 

Alors oui, on peut ne pas en parler pour des raisons morales. Ou alors on peut essayer de comprendre pourquoi telle population se comporte ainsi et pas autrement. Ou quel est le processus de ce comportement en question. 

Je suis pas sociologue, et j'en ai jamais fait dans mon cursus, mais il me semble aussi, que c'est leur boulot de répondre à ces questions.

----------


## Kimuji

> Là tu fais exactement la démonstration de ton idéologie (en plus de rater ta cible).


Si par "mon idéologie" tu entends le fait que je pointe ceci, oui je l'assume entièrement tu fais parti de ces gens qui minimisent la réalité:




> C'est tellement con comme conclusion, et prouve exactement ce que dit Kornog sur la place de l'idéologie dans ce qu'essaye de démontrer cette personne. Tu pourrais remplacer blancs et noirs par serbes et bosniaques (dans n'importe quel ordre) et constater les mêmes réactions ("non, ce ne sont pas eux les maltraités, ils nous maltraitent"). Ça ne démontre rien sinon une opposition entre deux ensembles de population qui ont un passé tumultueux commun. Donc rien à voir avec une quelconque "fragilité", et généraliser un exemple racial spécifique à un pays aide seulement à le décrédibiliser au final (je ne pense pas qu'un Nord-Irlandais blanc se sente maltraité par une quelconque autre ethnie par exemple).


Tu as mis sur le même plan l'héritage des blancs et des noirs aux USA comme si il s'agissait de quelque chose d'équilibré. Tu mets sur le même plan deux populations qui n'ont pas du tout subit la même chose, parce que jusqu'à preuve du contraire la ségrégation aux USA n'a pas eu pour objet et résultat de restreindre les droits des blancs. Les noirs et les blancs n'ont pas été du même côté de la ségrégation et ils n'en ont pas le même héritage.
Alors oui si au regard du contexte américain ça te pose un problème qu'il y ait un mot pour désigner les gens qui considèrent que c'est insignifiant, que ça n'a plus d'importance aujourd'hui ou que être noir ou blanc aux USA c'est kifkif du point de vue du racisme, ça rentre clairement dans leur définition de la fragilité.

Alors j'ai peut-être mon "idéologie" mais je l'assume, mais si toi de ton côté ça te hérisse le poil quand quelqu'un émet l'idée qu'on subit plus de racisme aux USA (ou en Licornie) si on est noir que si on est blanc c'est ton problème et c'est à toi d'assumer tes idées.




> Dès lors que tu dénies l'individualité et que tu expliques les comportements d'un groupe par le seul spectre de la race, tu finis obligatoirement par l'essentialiser. A moins qu'il ait été correctement éclairé par ceux qui savent, le bagage racial du Blanc fera de lui à minima un raciste sans le savoir.


Encore une fois, il y a des points discutables dans les points de vue de Snyder et DiAngelo mais où as-tu vu qu'ils disent que le racisme est un phénomène consubstantiel à la nature des blancs? C'est littéralement nulle part. C'est de la surinterprétation. Et concernant Snyder sur son blog dans son article sur la "fragilité" chez ses étudiants il ne parle pas de groupes mais il cite des exemples d'individus, à aucun moment il n'a écrit "mes étudiants blancs", il a fait du cas par cas.

En attendant le prochain post de Wulfstan pour me dire que mon "idéologie" repose sur l'idée que blanc = raciste...

----------


## fractguy

> Dans mon boulot, je dénie l'individualité de tout le monde. Et heureusement, sinon on ne pourrait pas réfléchir. Je dénie leur individualité, que ce soit sur leur comportement, les lieux de résidence, les choix de vie, les choix de leurs partenaire ou le nombre de partenaire... Tout ça pour en sortir des hypothèses et expliquer pourquoi une population a plus de X qu'une autre. Et j'essentialise mes populations effectivement. En termes d'âge, de sexe et d'autres critères. L'ethnie n'est pas pertinente, mais des collègues le font.  
> 
> Et deal with it : Tout le monde est ok avec ça.
> 
> Comme je l'ai dit au dessus, je ne suis pas au fait du cas des  Etats-Unis. Maintenant, entre ce qu'on m'a appris au collège et Lycée, ce que lis dans les journaux, ce que je vois dans les médias (fiction ou ou réel) ou la culture (livres, cinéma) voire même dans les statistiques officielles du gouv US, je sais pas, mais il me semble que l'ethnie des gens là bas soit tout de même être assez importante au point de tracer des trajectoires de vie et des comportements. 
> 
> Alors oui, on peut ne pas en parler pour des raisons morales. Ou alors on peut essayer de comprendre pourquoi telle population se comporte ainsi et pas autrement. Ou quel est le processus de ce comportement en question. 
> 
> Je suis pas sociologue, et j'en ai jamais fait dans mon cursus, mais il me semble aussi, que c'est leur boulot de répondre à ces questions.


Sur un plan sociologiqe (ou pire, son coté obscur, le marketing  ::ninja:: ), évidemment que tu simplifies les populations que tu étudies, histoire de dégager des motifs significatifs. Osef de l'individu, seule la cohorte compte.

Mais on parle bien de ça: simplification. Tu peux déterminer le pourcentage de chance qu'a l'étudiant de 18-25 ans d'obtenir une place dans un logement universitaire en France, mais en aucun cas si Jean-Kevin va réussir oui ou non à obtenir sa chambre au CROUS de Montargis à la rentrée. 

Ensuite, si on parle de racisme, on parle de moralité. Et si on parle de moralité, c'est l'échelle individuelle qui prévaut. On peut contextualisé autant qu'on veut un comportement, mais au bout du bout, c'est l'individu qu'on juge moralement en bien ou en mal, pas son groupe d'appartenance, et encore moins sa race.

Et c'est là le fond du problème. Il est crucial de garder le racial dans le champ moral (et plutot du coté "bouhh, c'est mal"). Car si tu considères la race comme une composante naturelle et irréductible, tu fais péter le verrou qui t’empêche de déshumaniser ton semblable. On a déjà donné, c'était nul.

Bref, plutot qu'un billet pseudo-sociologique qui assène des généralités invérifiables, on aurait eu une étude solide des comportements racistes de la population blanche des Etats-Unis (quel nombre, quel age, quelle origine géographique, quel niveau de vie, quel bagage culturel) avec des axes de recherche précis, je dis pas, il y aurait eu matiere à discuter. 


@Kimuji:




> Je suis blanche. J’ai passé des années à étudier ce que cela signifie d’être Blanc dans une société qui proclame l’insignifiance de la race, alors que celle-ci structure profondément la société. Voilà ce que j’ai appris : *toute personne blanche vivant aux États-Unis va développer des opinions sur la race simplement en baignant dans notre culture. Mais les sources traditionnelles – écoles, manuels scolaires, médias – ne nous fournissent pas les multiples points de vue dont nous avons besoin. Oui, nous allons développer des opinions chargées d’émotions fortes, mais ce ne seront pas des opinions bien informées. Notre socialisation nous rend racialement analphabètes*. Lorsque vous y ajoutez un manque d’humilité vis-à-vis de cet analphabétisme (parce que nous ne savons pas ce que nous ne savons pas), vous obtenez la fuite que nous voyons si souvent lorsqu’on essaie d’engager les Blanc-he-s dans des conversations significatives sur la race.


Toute personne blanche va développer des opinons sur la race simplement en baignant dans notre culture

=> Ah bon? C'est pas un peu être raciste ça quand même? Ah oui c'est vrai, le Péché Originel.

Mais les sources traditionnelles – écoles, manuels scolaires, médias – ne nous fournissent pas les multiples points de vue dont nous avons besoin 

=>  Rendez vous compte, les écoles et les medias sont tous nuls. Mais ce n'est pas notre faute, nous errions loin de la lumière de Dieu.

Oui, nous allons développer des opinions chargées d’émotions fortes, mais ce ne seront pas des opinions bien informées. Notre socialisation nous rend racialement analphabètes 

=> Heureusement que la Révélation est là. Que serions nous devenus sans elle.

Lorsque vous y ajoutez un manque d’humilité vis-à-vis de cet analphabétisme (parce que nous ne savons pas ce que nous ne savons pas), vous obtenez la fuite que nous voyons si souvent lorsqu’on essaie d’engager les Blanc-he-s dans des conversations significatives sur la race 

=> On se demande bien pourquoi. Peut-etre parce que le concept de race est un truc puant qu'on devrait laissé aux poubelles de l'histoire? Nan, ça peut pas etre ça... La fragilité, oui, la fragilité,c'est ça le problème!

----------


## Kimuji

> Toute personne blanche va développer des opinons sur la race simplement en baignant dans notre culture
> 
> => Ah bon? C'est pas un peu être raciste ça quand même? Ah oui c'est vrai, le Péché Originel.
> 
> Mais les sources traditionnelles – écoles, manuels scolaires, médias – ne nous fournissent pas les multiples points de vue dont nous avons besoin 
> 
> =>  Rendez vous compte, les écoles et les medias sont tous nuls. Mais ce n'est pas notre faute, nous errions loin de la lumière de Dieu.
> 
> Oui, nous allons développer des opinions chargées d’émotions fortes, mais ce ne seront pas des opinions bien informées. Notre socialisation nous rend racialement analphabètes 
> ...


Là tu montre pourtant que c'est la culture ambiante qui peut rendre raciste, pas juste le fait d'être blanc.
Ensuite la fragilité ne désigne pas le racisme des blancs mais la propension de la population (et non la race) blanche américaine à ne pas envisager ou ne pas reconnaître le racisme et le cas échéant adopter une posture défensive lorsque le sujet est abordé.

----------


## Molina

> Bref, plutot qu'un billet pseudo-sociologique qui assène des généralités invérifiables, on aurait eu une étude solide des comportements racistes de la population blanche des Etats-Unis (quel nombre, quel age, quelle origine géographique, quel niveau de vie, quel bagage culturel) avec des axes de recherche précis, je dis pas, il y aurait eu matiere à discuter.


Il se fait tard, mais mon opinion là dessus car c'est super important et tout le monde doit le savoir (bon j'ai une insomnie) : Le papier de LFS n'est pas un papier sociologique. Je le connais pas, donc j'ai un peu peur de surinterpréter, mais j'ai plutôt l'impression qu'il s'essaye à un genre littéraire très en vogue fin 19ième c'est la généalogie des affects. Genre, comment tu peux passer d'un sentiment de mal être à nazi en passant par Mario. En fait, c'est plutôt un billet littéraire psychologisant à grand renfort de source, mais dans le fond c'est ça. 

Faut surtout pas le lire comme un papier socio, sinon on passe à coté de son intérêt.

----------


## fractguy

Bon il se fait tard aussi^^

Kimuji: relis bien l'extrait que j'ai cité, il y a un glissement sémantique de sa part de la culture vers la race. Ses étudiants ne fuient pas des discussions sur le racisme, mais sur la race. Revalider ce concept comme pertinent dans la compréhension des groupes humain, je trouve ça inquiétant.

Molina: Ahhh mais non, je parlais pas du tout de l'article de LSF!!! Que j'ai bien aimé au passage, ça change un peu d'avoir des articles avec cet éclairage sur notre hobby. Nan c'est le truc racialisant de Snyder et DiAngelo qui me sort par les yeux, rien à voir^^

----------


## Praetor

> A défaut de fragilité blanche l'article de LFS a eu le mérite de mettre en lumière un nouveau phénomène, la fragilité du lecteur CPC.


PC Master Race  :Cigare: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> blanc = raciste


C'est évident. Et c'est être fragile que de le nier.

----------


## Jul Marston

On n'en parle de la fragilité de certains blancs qui ont voté Obama (parce que je suis prêt à parier que des blancs ont voté Obama) ?

M'enfin bon, continuez, c'est rigolo en fait

(Le sociétal a eu la peau du social, du coup comment s'étonner des scores ridiculement bas des parties dits de gauche un peu partout...)

(dans un autre genre -lol-, c'est comme quand je prétends qu'une stricte égalité salariale homme/femme permettra aux femmes de vivre sans dépendre financièrement d'un homme et que des crétins me répondent que j'ai une vision dépassée  de ce genre de luttes, qu'en fait c'est les iels et les toustes qui sauveront ces dernières ; avec ce genre d'inepties, elles ne sont pas sorties de l'auberge...)

(bref, je m'égare mais dans toutes ces histoires de blancs/noirs, femmes/hommes, ambidextres/unijambistes, je note juste que la lutte déclasse toujours un peu plus des pauvres -attention phrase bateau- qu'on aime à continuer à opposer entre eux ; m'étonne pas que ceux qui propagent ces idées soient issues d'école de marketing et compagnie... le sociétal n'est que le prolongement d'un statu quo social)

----------


## Kornog

> Je vais passer sur le débat Polony/Diallo vs Snyder/Nagle parce que je ne vois même pas à quoi il sert. Je comprends que tu veux montrer que ce sont deux personnalité aux avis différents. D'accord, et? LFS ne pouvait pas les caser dans un même article? Si tu veux.


L’une s’attache à une analyse factuelle journalistique de la situation : les identités politiques se cristallisent et se crispent (grosso modo les gens sont de plus en plus cons et ont un ballet dans le cul  ::P: ) alors que l’autre franchi littéralement le mur du çon en analysant que la radicalisation chez ces jeunes repose essentiellement sur des problématiques raciales.




> En fait, c'est très religieux comme discours. Seuls les purs (comme moi) pourront vraiment s'extraire du Péché Originel. Les hérétiques, ces fous qui persistent à refuser la Révélation, seront lapidés en place publique à coup de figues molles pendant la pause déjeuner


C’est marrant parce que j’avais un article dans Atlantico sur l’application de ces concepts dans un établissement scolaire où on est pas très loin de la dérive sectaire (c'est presque digne d'un épisode de South Park), on peut certes nuancer l’analyse politique de l’article (c’est quand même un site assez marqué politiquement j’en suis conscient) mais attachez-vous plutôt à regarder la vidéo Youtube qui sera nettement plus factuelle.

https://www.atlantico.fr/decryptage/...benoit-rayski-





> Là tu montre pourtant que c'est la culture ambiante qui peut rendre raciste, pas juste le fait d'être blanc.
> Ensuite la fragilité ne désigne pas le racisme des blancs mais la propension de la population (et non la race) blanche américaine à ne pas envisager ou ne pas reconnaître le racisme et le cas échéant adopter une posture défensive lorsque le sujet est abordé.


Aux Etats-Unis Il ne faut pas oublier l'appartenance à une communauté est subjectif et dépends de l’appréciation humaine (parents, citoyen lui-même) et est d’ailleurs même clivante et insuffisante vu qu'elle ne recoupe même pas toute les diversités ethniques (parce que Evidemment un afro-américains ou un africains seraient du pareil au même) ou simplement le métissage si je devais comparer à une discrimination plus objectives des identités je reprendrais l’exemple de la détermination du sexe en France : celui-ci dépend de l’attribution médicale à la naissance et on ne peut prétendre à un changement effectif dans l’état civil que suite à une opération chirurgicale, en tous cas une procédure extrêmement balisée (voilà pas de jaloux tout le monde est à la même enseigne  ::ninja:: )

Il y aurait même à redire de la perception du progressiste américain de ses semblables (et en fait pas tant que cela ...), prenons celle de la personne noire aux usa parce que c’est le plus simple à illustrer, je trouve cette visions pernicieuse car notre progressiste ne le considère même pas comme un humain « normal » (selon ses critères plus ou moins subjectifs) mais un humain de couleur noire. Malgré toute son empathie il ne le reconnait pas comme son semblable car pour lui c’est toujours une descendant d’esclave, une sorte de mineur perpétuel qu’on se doit de défendre car par essence il sera toujours un racisé, une personne opprimée. 

Et d’ailleurs si je devais vous conseiller un excellent ouvrage sur l’identité et notamment par un auteur concerné : Je suis noir et je n'aime pas le manioc de Gaston Kelman (qui est tous sauf en odeur de sainteté dans les milieux français défendant des thèses antiracistes, on se demande bien pourquoi)

----------


## Franky Mikey

> mais attachez-vous plutôt à regarder la vidéo Youtube *qui sera nettement plus factuelle*.


Euh non, pas du tout. C'est une vidéo à charge partant d'une lecture extrêmement orientée, dont l'objectif clairement affiché est de casser du "SJW" (il suffit d'écouter les premières minutes). On en avait parlé *ici* (quelques posts sur cette page et la suivante). Je ne m'immiscerai pas dans votre débat, mais je trouve assez dangereux de présenter comme "factuelle" l'analyse doucement fachisante d'un pauvre type de JVC.

----------


## Kornog

> Euh non, pas du tout. C'est une vidéo à charge partant d'une lecture extrêmement orientée, dont l'objectif clairement affiché est de casser du "SJW" (il suffit d'écouter les premières minutes). On en avait parlé *ici* (quelques posts sur cette page et la suivante). Je ne m'immiscerai pas dans votre débat, mais je trouve assez dangereux de présenter comme "factuelle" [B]l'analyse doucement fachisante * (sic!) d'un pauvre type de JVC.*


J'ai peut être pas du bien entendre la même chose de ce que raconte ce "pauvre type", mais c'est vrai que je souffre d'une certaine "fragilité"

Par contre tu dis dans ton post 




> *Je n'ai pas vu le reportage* mais je suis allé me renseigner sur cette histoire par curiosité (et, j'avoue, un peu d'incrédulité). Si l'on se donne la peine de filtrer les premiers résultats qui jouent quand même assez fort la corde du scandale et de l'émotion facile, il apparaît qu'il y a tout de même un contexte bien particulier là-derrière (le contexte général de la politique américaine tout d'abord, le contexte local d'Evergreen ensuite). 
> 
> *Le point de vue de quelques professeurs de l'université*, qui s'efforcent d'expliquer la situation et de débunker les conclusions hâtives largement relayées par Fox News, n'a pas davantage valeur d'évangile que celui de leur collègue démissionnaire qui a lancé le scandale, mais il me semble quand même mériter d'être pris en considération.


A ma décharge, ton lien ne fonctionne pas  ::): 

Et de toute manière, je précise bien que la vidéo est plus factuelle que l'article, je n'ai jamais dis qu'elle est absolument objective (n'ai-je pas nuancer en précisant l'orientation politique du site)
Tu sais tu possèdes un magnifique outil qui te  permet de savoir si quelqu’un essaye de te manipuler:" le bon sens", qui aurait sans doute été utile si tu avais au moins pris la peine de regarder la vidéo avant d’émettre un quelconque avis à l'emporte pièce.

Puisque tu ne suis pas le fil de la discussion je vais même te donner l'extrait d'un article sur l’accueil du livre d'Angela Naggle "Kill All normies: Online Culture Wars from 4chan an Tumblr to Trump and the Alt-right" qui illustre tout à fait ce que tu me reproches actuellement (qui cette fois fait tout à fait sens ici  ::P: ) :




> "in the aftermath of the publication of Angela Nagle's 2017 book Kill All Normies: Online Culture Wars from 4 chan and Tumblr to Trump and the Alt-Right, the Irish writer and academic found herself being the victim of some pretty vicious online attacks. But although her book had largely focused on the rise of the alt-right, describing how its taboo-breaking, transgressive troll-culture had managed to appeal to and draw in a whole new group of young people, it wasn't the Right who were doing the trolling.
> It was largely the Left — a group with which she herself identified — who were attacking her. Apparently because she had dared to argue that it was the complacency, anti-intellectualism, extreme political correctness and virtue-signalling mentality of the dominant liberal culture that was largely to blame for the unstoppable rise of the online far-right, and for its ability to present itself as counterculture."

----------


## Franky Mikey

"Sanglier sympa" c'est ce gars : http://www.slate.fr/story/153504/san...right-francais

Ce lien fonctionne. Tout comme le précédent.  :tired: 

Je ne vois pas d'avis à l'emporte-pièce dans le message d'octobre dernier que tu cites, juste une réaction initiale quelque peu sceptique aux signaux extérieurs d'un propos à charge. Je te rassure, je me suis infligé une partie de la vidéo ensuite, ce qui m'amène à l'opinion un peu plus tranchée exprimé hier soir. Tu as nuancé l'orientation d'Atlantico mais laissé entendre que cette réserve ne s'appliquait pas à la vidéo, je me permets de te reprendre là-dessus.

----------


## Kornog

> "Sanglier sympa" c'est ce gars : http://www.slate.fr/story/153504/san...right-francais
> 
> Ce lien fonctionne. Tout comme le précédent. 
> 
> Je ne vois pas d'avis à l'emporte-pièce dans le message d'octobre dernier que tu cites, juste une réaction initiale quelque peu sceptique aux signaux extérieurs d'un propos à charge. Je te rassure, je me suis infligé une partie de la vidéo ensuite, ce qui m'amène à l'opinion un peu plus tranchée exprimé hier soir. Tu as nuancé l'orientation d'Atlantico mais laissé entendre que cette réserve ne s'appliquait pas à la vidéo, je me permets de te reprendre là-dessus.


Oui c'est vrai on voit bien toute la nuance et la réserve  ::rolleyes::  




> l'analyse doucement fachisante d'un pauvre type de JVC.


Il faudrait peut être que tu m'expliques ce que c'est le fascisme doux? Un truc Sado-Maso peut-être ?

Le site Slate est aussi orienté politiquement, il défend une ligne éditoriale identique à celles des progressistes américains ce que tu ne précises pas (ou que tu sembles peut-être ignoré ?)

L'orientation politique de ce vidéaste est de droite, la belle affaire, il n'est d'ailleurs pas encarté ni ne défend une idéologie d'extrême droite ce qui ne semble pas être précisé dans l'article de Slate, en plus que ses posts sur Twitter semblent plutôt basés sur l'ironie, je ne vois aucunes insultes ou propos xénophobes (de toute manière c'est interdit en France) et c'est surtout le rédacteur de l'article qui fait un _Reductio ad Hitlerum_ en réalisant un rapprochement douteux de celui-ci avec des sites identitaires. Encore heureux que ce type de média n'existait pas aux siècles des Lumières sinon Voltaire aurait été irrémédiablement rattaché comme une source à l'idéologie suprémaciste ...   
Et puis bon twitter comme outil de diffusion des idées ...

Personnellement , c'est juste son analyse de la situation dans la vidéo que j'en retiens qui pointe bien les travers et la dérive de l'idéologie, après si tu es incapables d'aller regarder ou de lire des sources qui ne coïncident pas exactement avec ton opinion politique je ne peux rien pour toi ...

Et t'inquiètes je n'ai pas une seule source qui permette de me forger une opinion cf. plus haut  (et hélas sans doute quelques années en plus de lectures d'articles ou de livres  ::sad:: )

----------


## Howii

> Le site Slate est aussi orienté politiquement, il défend une ligne éditoriale identique à celles des progressistes américains ce que tu ne précises pas (ou que tu sembles peut-être ignoré ?)


On va dire que toutes les orientations politiques ne se valent pas ( ::trollface:: ) et qu'elles ne sont pas toutes aussi nuisibles les unes que les autres.

----------


## Laya

Juste pour revenir sur l'argument du "bon sens" qui m'exaspère et que j’entends trop. Le bon sens c'est celui qui me dit que la Terre est plate si je me fie à ce que je vis tous les jours, c'est celui qui me dit qu'il n'existe que le spectre visible des longueur d'onde lumineuse quand je regarde autour de moi, c'est celui qui me dit que la file de droite va plus vite que la mienne alors qu'elles vont à la "fucking" même vitesse.
Le bon sens au goulag svp.

----------


## vectra

Tout à fait d'accord.
Mais généralement, quand on parle de 'bon sens', c'est pour dire que même ce genre de blaireau tout juste bon à manger du foin parvient à comprendre la situation sans la déformer. C'est dire le niveau...

----------


## corentintilde

Il est bien cet article, ça m'a rappelé quand j'étais étudiant et que 4chan venait de sortir. Je trainais dessus, et les gens qui trainaient dessus à l'époque correspondent tout à fait à la description de LFS. 
Pas tous méchants, un peu looser, un peu satisfaits d'eux mêmes quand même, beaucoup d'humour de mauvais goût...

----------


## Brokenail22

> On va dire que toutes les orientations politiques ne se valent pas () et qu'elles ne sont pas toutes aussi nuisibles les unes que les autres.


Et curieusement, j'imagine que ton orientation politique est tout en haut de cette échelle de valeur, n'est-ce pas ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Et curieusement, j'imagine que ton orientation politique est tout en haut de cette échelle de valeur, n'est-ce pas ?


C'est la définition même d'une "orientation politique", de préférer le parti dont on partage le plus de valeurs ?

----------


## Laya

On peut partir du postulat inverse ou toutes les orientations politiques se valent, mais je vous laisse en assumer la logique.  :Cigare:

----------


## Grhyll

(Perso j'ai tendance à plutôt assumer de considérer qu'une orientation politique qui favorise la solidarité, et le fait d'essayer de ne pas laisser les plus démunis crever dans la rue, de combattre le racisme, de partager les richesses plutôt que de le laisser s'amasser dans quelques mains, de préserver la planète et autres détails du style, est en haut de l'échelle des valeurs. Après c'est que mon point de vue, je sais bien.)

----------


## Brokenail22

Je vous signale juste que quelqu'un a répondu, en substance, "Ton article ne vaut rien car il n'est pas de gauche", ce qui me paraît être assez malhonnête comme procédé dans un débat. Après, j'ai peut-être mal compris. 

PS : j'estime qu'on devrait retirer le droit de vote aux fans de Bioshock. J'ai le droit aussi.

----------


## Big Bear

> de partager les richesses plutôt que de le laisser s'amasser dans quelques mains, de préserver la planète et autres détails du style, est en haut de l'échelle des valeurs. Après c'est que mon point de vue, je sais bien.)


Quand Disney impose Brie Larson partout, même auprès de Spider-Man (qui n'en a rien à faire de ce perso HS et qui n'en a pas besoin), et que tous les SJW applaudissent Disney et deviennent des fanboys du médiocre MCU monopolistique, j'ai du mal à voir le partage des richesses. 
Au contraire un Joker du DCU me paraît soudain beaucoup plus sympathique quant au partage des richesses, mais surtout quant au partage du financement  de l'art.

----------


## Grhyll

lolwut

----------


## Aza

> (Perso j'ai tendance à plutôt assumer de considérer qu'une orientation politique qui favorise la solidarité, et le fait d'essayer de ne pas laisser les plus démunis crever dans la rue, de combattre le racisme, de partager les richesses plutôt que de le laisser s'amasser dans quelques mains, de préserver la planète et autres détails du style, est en haut de l'échelle des valeurs. Après c'est que mon point de vue, je sais bien.)




- - - Mise à jour - - -




> "Ton article ne vaut rien car il n'est pas de gauche"


el famoso tolérance

----------


## Aghora

> https://www.creche-bisounours.be/wp-...ransparent.png
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> el famoso tolérance


Oui on a bien vu ta tolérance aux autres idées quand tu les qualifies de "Bisounours".

----------


## Luxunofwu

Doit on tolérer l'intolérance ? 
Vous avez 25 secondes, la réponse est non.




> Quand Disney impose Brie Larson partout, même auprès de Spider-Man (qui n'en a rien à faire de ce perso HS et qui n'en a pas besoin), et que tous les SJW applaudissent Disney et deviennent des fanboys du médiocre MCU monopolistique, j'ai du mal à voir le partage des richesses.
> Au contraire un Joker du DCU me paraît soudain beaucoup plus sympathique quant au partage des richesses, mais surtout quant au partage du financement de l'art.


 :Cafe1:  :Cafe1:  :Cafe1: 
Tout s'explique. On peut fermer le topic, on fera pas mieux je pense.

----------


## Grhyll

C'est juste méga triste de considérer que valoriser ces concepts c'est être un bisounours ^^' Allez quoi, on est des bonhommes, on sait bien que le monde peut pas tourner sans enrichir les actionnaires, cracher sur les personnes minorisées, laisser les démunis se démerder dans leur coin et tout  ::):  Qu'est-ce que c'est ridicule de souhaiter un monde meilleur, diantre !

----------


## ducon

> Quand Disney impose Brie Larson partout, même auprès de Spider-Man (qui n'en a rien à faire de ce perso HS et qui n'en a pas besoin), et que tous les SJW


J’arrête de lire quand je vois ce sigle.

----------


## Praetor

> lolwut


Cherche pas, Big Bear a été traumatisé par Captain Marvel.

----------

